# Vous souvenez-vous ??...



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

[...]


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

1 - Je me souviens de la féerie des eaux, au Grand Rex, en 72, sur une music... PopCorn.

2 - Je me souviens de la vieille Ford Taunus de mon grand-père, blanche, le cuir rouge des sièges, les phares allongés comme ceux des jaguars, les pare-chocs chromés, et le St Christophe accroché sur la poignée de la boite à gants...

3 - Je me souviens du Théâtre de la Comédie Française, magnifique et imposant, avec ses balcons et ce grand et lourd rideau rouge... J'y ai vu le Roman de Renard ce jour là...

4 - Je me souviens des Têtes Raides, au Plan de Ris-Orangis , pour une sélection du printemps de Bourges de 86 (?). Inoubliable même si ils n'avaient pas été sélectionné ce soir là...

5 - Je me souviens de Bernard Thévenet, été 75, avec son maillot blanc à damiers noirs Peugeot, peinant dans l'ascension d'un col des Alpes. Mon grand-père accrochait tous les étés le parcours sur une des portes de la grange...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

une petite correction : on dit Taunus (je sais, mon papa en a cassé plein...  )


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une petite correction : on dit Taunus (je sais, mon papa en a cassé plein...  )


Ford est en train de revenir trés fort !!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

1/ Je me souviens de mon premier baladeur cassette, un truc à 3 touches, même pas de retour rapide, avec un casque où il fallait faire tenir une pince à linge sur le fil à cause d'un faux contact

2/ Je me souviens de mon premier mac, un Duo 230, alors qu'il appartenait encore au fils de ma marraine et qu'on jouaient à Artillery dessus

3/ Je me souviens de la mort de Senna, en 1994 à Imola, un grand champion mort dans la position qu'il préférait, en tête

4/ Je me souviens de l'accident de Michael Schumacher à Silverstone, en 1999, quand il eut les 2 jambes cassées. J'ai cru un moment que je ne reverrais plus mon champion préféré

5/ Je me souviens du grand prix de France 2001, mon premier grand prix en tant que spectateur, et du bruit si mélodieux des V10 qui passaient devant mes yeux ébahis


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2004)

1/ je me souviens des fetes en plein air à Jaujac cet été là et que mon père nous avait emmené dans l'expoir d'y croiser Jean Ferrat

2/ je me souviens aussi d'une Ford Taunus beige avec lequel nous partions en vacances, moi dormant sur les genoux de mes grands frères et de cette Taunus quand ma tante décida un jour d'aller sauter un fossé avec et de l'encastrer dans un champ quelques mètres plus bas. Je me souviens avoir vu le même modèle en face de chez la femme que j'aime en me levant un matin.

3/je me souviens des sièges d'herbe du théatre de plein-air où j'avais vu du Jazz tout tiot, je me souviens avoir été brulé au 2nd degré par les "morsures" des fourmis, je me souviens de ne plus avoir mis mon pied sur une fourmilière depuis l'âge de 4 ans "pasque ça brule à mon zizi"

4/ je me souviens d'Iva Bittova à Pantin, plongeant son regard dans le mien qui était dans la fosse, à ses pieds. Elle me laissa lui baiser les mains à la fin du concert.

5/Je me souviens m'etre baladé avec ma belle cousine un jour où toute la famille attendait le tour dans les Alpes, je me souviens qu'elle m'avait protraituré. Je me souviens être reparti avec un bob publicitaire...


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une petite correction : on dit Taunus (je sais, mon papa en a cassé plein...  )



C'est corrigé.   

C'était donc la même, mais blanche.  :love: 





(bon d'accord, les phares, c'est pas très jaguar, limite Ami 8,  mais quand même...!! )


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Roberto, pas rigolo


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Tu te souviens de la fois ou t'as gerbé en bagnolle ???


Non ???

M'en doutait.


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

1) je me souviens des tartines beurrées avec du cacao que ma grandmère me préparait tous les mercredis aprés midis:love: 

2) je me souviens dans le bac à sable vouloir faire une grande montagne pour aller visiter les gens qui étaient au ciel 

3)Je me souviens de la BX de mon père qui était une vrai berceuse

4) Je me souviens de ma maîtresse de maternelle qui m'appelait "marie souillon" et qui m'avait donné l'échelle comme symbole celui que personne ne voulait


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

1/ je me souviens de mon premiers baladeur, un sony bleu qui pesait une tonne dans mes mains d'enfant

2/ je me souvient que mon père avait une fiat ritmo orange qui roulait de partout alors qu'il la acheter neuve, je me souviens aussi que juste après il a acheter la même la voiture fabriqué part seat et qu'elle a toujours bien rouler

3/ je me souviens du cinéma municipal ou l'école nous emmenait et que meme un adulte pouvai s'allonger sur les sieges

4/ je me souviens que le premier verre d'alcool bu était une kro

5/ je me souviens avoir vu une gamelle mémorable au tour de france


----------



## bebert (9 Juin 2004)

1/ Je me souviens d'avoir vu Jean Reno lors d'une avant-première à Genève.
2/ Je me souviens plus de la Volvo 240 de mon père que de la ford Taunus de mon oncle.
3/ Je me souviens d'avoir été mal assis dans une cinéma de campagne, mais le film qu'on y projetait m'a bouleversé.
4/ Je me souviens du son pourri d'un concert au stade Olympique de Montréal; on m'avait offert un billet mais pas à la meilleure place.
5/ Je me souviens de la défaite pour 6 secondes de Laurent Fignon sur les Champs-Élysées.


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

1. Je me souviens de mes premiers pas à vélo et quelques mois après, d'une belle gamelle ou je me suis ouvert le menton.
2. Je me souviens de la vieille Opel Kadett rouge que mon père avait achetée neuve quelques années avant ma naissance ainsi que de la Corsa beige de ma mère. Je me souviens qu'à 4 ans, j'allais jouer dans cette Corsa et que nombre de fois, j'ai vidé la batterie en oubliant d'éteindre les feux en partant 
3. Je me souviens des tartines de mélasse que ma maman me faisait pour le gouter et qui collaient monstrueusement :rateau:
4. Je me souviens de ma première clope, fumée à 10 ans en cachette et collectivement avec deux copains. 
5. Je me souviens de ma première cuite, suivie d'une autre chute à vélo :rateau:
6. Je me souviens de la première fois que j'ai conduis tout seul une voiture: au cathéchisme, à 12 ans, la R19 du pasteur
7. Je me souviens de ma première petite amie que j'ai revue dernièrement dans le bus (sacréement jolie, au passage)
8. Je me souviens de ma première fois :love:
9. Je me souviens avoir dit dans le train à un vieux qui avait oublié de descendre à son arrêt de tirer l'alarme, ce qu'il avait fait après m'avoir remercié du conseil 
10.Je me souviens de quand j'ai foutu une peur bleue à mes parents en faisant une fugue de deux jours


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 10.Je me souviens de quand j'ai foutu une peur bleue à mes parents en faisant une fugue de deux jours



sale gosse    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

1/ Je me souviens de ma grand-mère, si pâle sur son lit, et des primevères que j'ai glissées dans ses mains.
2/ Je me souviens du dernier départ de la colo, des copains qui tous sans exception m'attendaient à la sortie pour me dire au revoir, et des grosses larmes versées sur la banquette arrière de la R20.
3/ Je me souviens des boutons sur ma joue. C'était bien la dernière fois que je me dessinais des peintures d'indien avec le rouge à lèvre de ta mère !
4/ Je me souviens du mariage de Philippe. Avant cela, je n'avais jamais vu Papa pleurer.
5/ Je me souviens du rouge-gorge dans le jardin de Lydie.
6/ Je me souviens de Lydie qui est morte hier.
7/ Je me souviens de _L'Apollon de Bellac_ et du beau silence à la fin.
8/ Je me souviens des mois d'août passés à Licq et des journées de fanaison. Il y avait du vin sucré dans la fontaine, au frais.
9/ Je me souviens de ceux que j'aimais : grâce à eux j'aime encore davantage ceux que j'aime aujourd'hui.
10/ Je ne me souviens jamais des rendez-vous.


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

Oups !   

1/ Je me souviens du rond point de la Défense (Puteaux, 75 à l'époque) en 1957, avant la construction du CNIT et le début des travaux du quartier des affaires !

2/ Je me souviens, la même année, de l'arrivée du 1er poste de télévision, un Philips, à la maison !

3/ Je me souviens, vers la même époque, de la Traction 15/6 de mon oncle (la 1ère auto que j'ai conduit sur quelques mètres) !

4/ Je me souviens de la 1ère DS jaune citron d'un autre de mes oncles !

5/ Je me souviens de la première mondiale du film "Le Jour le Plus Long", le 10 octobre 1962, où nous sommes allés, mon père y étant invité au titre de "Compagnon de la Libération" !

6/ Je me souviens de l'album 666 des "Aphrodit's Child" !

7/ Je me souviens du concert des Pink Floyd avec les ballets Béjar à Marseille !

8/ Je me souviens du vol inaugural du Concorde !

9/ Je me souviens de ma 1ère 1/2 journée de mon 1er boulot ; cela s'est terminé par une belle brasse dans la Seine au pont de St Cloud !

10/ Je me souviens de mon premier voyage en Colombie, terre de naissance d'un de mes fils !

10bis/ Mais avec l'âge, aujourd'hui, il est fréquent que je ne souvienne plus où j'ai mis mes lunettes ?

Hé oui, je vais bientôt fêter mon 1/2 siècle


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens d'une superbe gamelle que j'ai prise en vélo en voulant rattraper la 203, noire de mes grands-parents.

Je me souviens que mon père m'emmenait quelques fois voir le journal télévisé chez un des premiers possesseurs de télévision du coin.

Je me souviens de l'éclipse totale de soleil en 1961 juste à l'heure où je partais à l'école.

Je me souviens de m'être réveillé quand mon père m'avait porté du lit à la dyna panhard noire avec laquelle au milieu de la nuit, on partait vers le midi et la mer.


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oups !
> 6/ Je me souviens de l'album 666 des "Aphrodit's Child" !



Je m'en souviens d'autant mieux qu'il est dans le meuble en face.   
Ah, Irène Pappas dans ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> 1) je me souviens des tartines beurrées avec du cacao que ma grandmère me préparait tous les mercredis aprés midis:love:



Je me souviens que pour moi, c'était parfois beurre cacao, parfois beurre + sel. Le mieux c'était quand il y avait du pain de seigle beaucop trop frais (il "coudait" comme on dit chez moi quand on le coupait trop tôt) : la grosse miche restait chaude, le beurre fondait



			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> 2) je me souviens dans le bac à sable vouloir faire une grande montagne pour aller visiter les gens qui étaient au ciel



Je me souviens du tas de sable pas loin de chez mes grands-parents où on creusait des trous pour faire un feu et faire un peu de caramel dans une vieille casserole.



			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> 4) Je me souviens de ma maîtresse de maternelle qui m'appelait "marie souillon" et qui m'avait donné l'échelle comme symbole celui que personne ne voulait



Je me souviens de tous les débuts de récréation où je devais rester à recopier ce que j'avais, une fois de plus, écrit comme un cochon.


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

11/ Je me souviens des orgies de galettes de sarazin (blé noir) chez ma grand-mère, en Bretagne !

12/ Je me souviens du barattage du beurre salé chez la même grand-mère !

13/ Je me souviens des interminables voyages Paris-Côte d'Azur par les RN 6 et RN 7, étape à Tain/Tournon !

14/ Je me souviens des locomotives à vapeur sur la ligne Paris-Nice !

15/ Je me souviens aussi des Paris-Bretagne à fond la caisse sans autoroute, Chartes, Le Mans, Laval, Rennes, etc.

16/ Je me souviens d'Irène Pappas   dans ses envolées lyriques de la musique de l'amour féminin (Pour toi Luc ; le miens est à la cave, jamais numérisé par fainéantise) !

17/ Je me souviens de Malaga, de Marbella, à l'époque où les "touristes" était accueilli comme des curiosité  et choyés !

18/ Je me souviens de 1962, l'année de l'exode...

19/ Je me souviens de mon baptême de l'air sur un vol BOAC à bord d'un Comet qui s'est écrasé le lendemain sur le même parcours Paris-Londres !

20/ Je me souviens de l'attentat du Drugstore Saint Germain, j'étais en face, place Saint Germain des pré !!!


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

21/ Je me souviens du tournage du film de Marco Ferreri, Touche pas à la femme blanche, qui est une parodie de western ayant pour cadre le trou des Halles et dans lequel j'ai fait de la figuration !

22/ Je me souviens de mon accident de ski et de mon année de vie de coq en plâtre !

23/ Je me souviens du lancement du paquebot France en 1960 à Saint Nazaire !

24/ Je me souviens de la fin du paquebot France en 1974 au Havre !

25/ Je me souviens de la fin du cinema Gaumont Palace, un géant, à Paris 9ème !

26/ Je me souviens de ma première auto achetée de mes sous : une Volvo 122 !

27/ Je me souviens de ma première chienne, un gros problème, elle était jalouse de mes copines et leur faisait savoir !

28/ Je me souviens de mon premier ordinateur, en kit, un Schlumberger quelques semaine avant le Sinclair !

29/ Je me souviens de mon premier "téléphone portable", de 15 kg, sur le réseau Radiocom 2000 !

30/ Je me souviens de ma première femme ! bon passons à seconde ! bref je cherche la 3ème ! la dernière sera mon infirmière


----------



## purestyle (10 Juin 2004)

1/ Je me souviens de Daniel Darc qui errait complètement perdu en chaussure de Bruce Lee devant chez moi.

2/ Je me souviens d'avoir subtilisé les clés de la CX Prestige de papa pour faire un tour avec une fille dans la campagne.

3/ Je me souviens de Condorman au grand Rex avec toutes les étoiles dans le ciel bleu nuit du plafond.

4/ Je me souviens de Jarvis Cocker au Truskel ; il trimbalait partout une bouteille de rouge qui tache.

5/ Je me souviens de Magic Johnson qui me dédicace un ballon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens de l'odeur du chocolat chaud qui planait dans le couloir lorsque, mioche, je rentrais de l'école à 4 heures....
Je me souviens de la petite croix que Man dessinait sur mon front lorsqu'elle venait me souhaiter une bonne nuit...
Je me souviens de la naissance de mes 3 enfants comme si c'était hier...
Je me souviens de ma première "boum" organisée par un copain dans son garage...
Tous les jours, je me souviens de Papa en regrettant qu'il ne soit plus là pour poser sa main sur mon épaule et me dire : "t'en fais pas fiston ... demain est un autre jour !"
Je me souviens des tartines que l'on mangeait à midi les 8 derniers jours du mois ... les meilleures tartines du monde dont jamais je n'ai retrouvé le goût ni la saveur...
Je me souviens des drapeaux rouges des 1er mai d'antan...
Je me souviens que j'étais heureux quand, avec mes parents, on prenait le train pour passer une journée à la mer...
Mai 68 ... sous les pavés la plage ... et tant d'autres choses encore ...

Le problème, quand on vieillit, c'est que la "valise à souvenirs" déborde dans tous les sens ... les images s'entrechoquent, les sentiments se mélangent ... c'est du pêle-mêle à fond la caisse !
Ce qui me gêne, c'est que mon "solde de vie" ne suffirait plus à égréner mes souvenirs un par un ... mais qu'importe ... je sais qu'un jour je les emporterai avec moi et qu'alors, j'aurai l'éternité pour me rappeler du bonheur d'avoir été un jour vivant....
 
Merci Roberto pour ce voyage dans le passé ... dans notre passé !


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens avoir voulu faire rentrer mes larmes à coups de poings dans les yeux.

 Je me souviens de bains, nu, dans la Charente.

 Je me souviens de ma première basse : une Jim Harley en tek qui me démolissait l'épaule.

 Je me souviens de "so what".

 Je me souviens des feuilles mortes collées par la sueur sur la peau blanche de mon premier amour.

 Je me souviens de Christophe Lambert dans _Subway_ vu en boucle et ampli à fond.

 Je me souviens des jours anciens...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

Je ne veux plus me souvenir.


----------



## nicogala (10 Juin 2004)

1)Je me souviens de Blanche-neige et les 7 nains en 1982 au Cinémadeleine et où j'avais pas pleuré à cause de la sorcière, mais mon copain de deux ans plus vieux (5ans vous pensez !) était en larmes...
2)Je me souviens de la R6 beige de mes parents, qui avait traversé le Sahara (on m'avait pas précisé: les première dunes seulement  )
3)Je me souviens de la séance de cinéma mensuelle à la maternelle avec Donald et le lion, Robin des Bois, et le foot des animaux...
4)Je me souviens de mon robot Playmobil qu'on m'a volé à mon premier jour d'école (trop naïf moi...)
5)Je me souviens des ronces du talus où j'avais plongé pour aller chercher le mini-cochonou et le bob du Tour de France
6)Je me souviens de la torgnole que je me suis pris pour avoir bu un plein verre d'Hypocras à 8ans pendant que les invités regardaient par la fenêtre  
7)Je me souviens de Marielle, mon premier amour qui m'a explosé le majeur (le doigt quoi !)... mais je l'aimais qd même :love: ...
8)Je me souviens de mon premier vélo rouge, et que mon père voulait pas m'enlever les petites roues... puis mon bmx gris-métal à pneus jaunes   
9)Je me souviens qu'un jour, en 1983, on m'a envoyé passer la nuit chez mes grand-parents, puis le lendemain chez moi, dans ma propre chambre ! il y avait un deuxième lit (mon propre lit à barreaux à moi !!!) avec une intruse qu'on a appellé "Ma Soeur" :mouais: ...
10) ...quoi c'est limité à 5 par personnes ? j'en souviens plus tiens ...!


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux plus me souvenir.


Ajoute de la RAM 




			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 4)Je me souviens de mon robot Playmobil qu'on m'a volé à mon premier jour d'école (trop naïf moi...)...


C'est une copine à toi qui l'a   Demande à chagregel, il sait


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2004)

je me souviens de ma chute dans les orties, pendant une ballade en forêt,

je me souviens de la tête de mon père la première fois que je me suis maquillée,

je me souviens de l'odeur du chocolat chaud,

je me souviens de mon chien,

je me souviens du mariage de mon ami d'enfance.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

11/ Je me souviens d'un baiser.
12/ Je me souviens d'un pas de deux.
13/ Je me souviens de la règle de trois.
14/ Je me souviens du quatre-quarts et du thé en terrasse.
15/ Je me souviens d'un cinq à sept.
16/ Je me souviens des six années à Pau.
17/ Je me souviens de _Sept ans de réflexion_.
18/ Je me souviens de huit jours en juin.
19/ Je me souviens de la preuve par neuf.
20/ Je me souviens des dix bonnes raisons de te quitter, mais...
21/ Je me souviens d'un baiser.


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 11/ Je me souviens d'un baiser.
> 12/ Je me souviens d'un pas de deux.
> 13/ Je me souviens de la règle de trois.
> 14/ Je me souviens du quatre-quarts et du thé en terrasse.
> ...






1/ je me souviens de toi .....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

1/Je me souviens de la grande peine que j'ai ressenti le jour où ce fût une de mes soeur qui m'accompagna à la maternelle, j'ai hurlé de tristesse quand elle est partie ... et cette poignée de porte trop haute pour la rejoindre ...
2/Je me souviens de mon premier anniversaire fêté à l'école, en maternelle, et de la poupée que m'avait offert ma maîtresse : elle sentait le pétrôle.
3/Je me souviens de l'odeur de poussière, des ressorts qui frottaient mes vêtements, lorsque je me cachais sous mon lit.
8/ je me souviens de l'ami 8 vert foncé de mes parents, de la texture des sièges, du bruit du moteur
4/Je me souviens de l'odeur des gauloises sans filtre que fumait notre mâitresse en CE2, de sa voix grave et cassée, de ses cheveux noirs, raides.
4/ Je me souviens de ma première prof de piano, qui me faisait souvent pleurer sur ma "méthode rose" sur laquelle elle annotait à l'aide de son crayon de charpentier bleu d'une côté rouge de l'autre les crescendos, les pianos... mes fausses notes ...
5/ Je me souviens du jour où pour la première fois j'ai compris ce que c'était mourir, j'avais 9 ans, mon neveu de quelques jours "s'en était allé"...
6/ Je me souviens, de l'odeur des châtaignes grillées dans la cheminée, dans cette "poêle" trouée, suspendue au dessus du feu.
7/ je me souviens de ces longs moments passés à faire des beignets avec ma mère et ma grand-mère
8/ je me souviens du tracteur à pédale orange et noir de mon voisin et ami, de nos courses dans les rues du quartier
9: je me souviens de mon chien Dicou, je l'ai checrhé des jours et des jours quand il est "parti" (ce que m'avaient dit mes parents)

...


Aaaaaah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens ... 
 :love:


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

31/ Je me souviens de la 1ère DS achetée par mon père ; de la 2ème ! A la 3ème j'ai préféré passer le permis car j'en avais marre d'être malaaade derrière !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 31/ Je me souviens de la 1ère DS achetée par mon père ; de la 2ème ! A la 3ème j'ai préféré passer le permis car j'en avais marre d'être malaaade derrière !




Ça me rapelle la DS, je l'avais oubliée celle-là ... au démarrage, hop elle se surélevait ...  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rapelle la DS, je l'avais oubliée celle-là ... au démarrage, hop elle se surélevait ... :love: :love:


Comme moi !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi !!!!!!



 

 :mouais: 

 :rose: 

enfin là ça se voyait, et ça se sentait _vraiment_ ...


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 17/ Je me souviens de la platine de mes parents, immense et rectangulaire, avec un couvercle en plastique brun translucide qui prenait bien la poussière et de la rondelle pour les 45 tours qu'on cherchait toujours partout.



32/ Je me souviens de l'énorme meuble Grunding qui trônait dans le salon et que j'avais démonté ! Par contre il y a plus de 35 ans que je ne me souviens plus où j'avais posé la pièce qui manquait quand je l'ai remonté ! Quelle raclée 





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rapelle la DS, je l'avais oubliée celle-là ... au démarrage, hop elle se surélevait ...  :love:  :love:





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi !!!!!!





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :rose:
> enfin là ça se voyait, et ça se sentait _vraiment_ ...


Ho là, stop les anciens, vous me redonnez le mal de mer  
A propos...

33/ Je me souviens de Paris-Lorient en moins de 5 heures par la route ! Il n'y avait ni limitation, ni radar et pas plus que d'autoroute ! Mais aussi 3 fois moins de voitures !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens avec un certain émoi (pour ne pas dire un émoi certain), d'une nymphe rencontrée un beau jour ensoleillé au bord du gave en contrée paloise....
Le soleil était radieux, le ciel d'un azur plus bleu que bleu et les herbes hautes et folles m'apportaient une discrétion à la hauteur de ma timidité...
J'osais retirer mon T-Shirt pour ne garder qu'un short confortable mais, somme toute assez classieux...
Je m'allongeais mollement sur ce tapis moëlleux et verdoyant ... le calme était olympien et l'onde était transparente ainsi qu'aux plus beaux jours (merci Jean !).
C'est alors que, surgie de je ne sais ou, une créature apparut ... nue et cafsquée de rouge ... sans préambule, elle m'enfonça une sorte de trident dans les fesses en criant : "tire-toi ! vieux salopard !!!" - interloqué, je m'adressais à elle en ces termes : "Mademoiselle, pour que je me puisse me tirer, il conviendrait de m'extraire cette sorte de fourche que vous m'enfonçates dans le séant !!!" ...
Pour toute réponse, je n'eus qu'un : "tire ton short !" retentissant....
La vue de cette créature divine m'ayant pour le moins émoustillé ... je ne parvins pas à enlever mon short sans risquer l'apoplexie... je me relevai prestement et me mis à courir dans les herbes hautes sans me retourner...
Je courus jusqu'à la nuit tombée, entre rêve et réalité ... rêve de cette vision du même nom et dure réalité des trois traces qui me constellaient le derrière...
C'était il y a des années...
Maintenant, à chaque fois que je m'asseois un petit pincement (enfin trois petits pincements) m'y font songer ... c'est alors que je me dis : "Et merde ! Big ! si au moins t'avais eu un short plus large !!!!!!!!" Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens avec un certain émoi (pour ne pas dire un émoi certain), d'une nymphe rencontrée un beau jour ensoleillé au bord du gave en contrée paloise....
> Le soleil était radieux, le ciel d'un azur plus bleu que bleu et les herbes hautes et folles m'apportaient une discrétion à la hauteur de ma timidité...
> J'osais retirer mon T-Shirt pour ne garder qu'un short confortable mais, somme toute assez classieux...
> Je m'allongeais mollement sur ce tapis moëlleux et verdoyant ... le calme était olympien et l'onde était transparente ainsi qu'aux plus beaux jours (merci Jean !).
> ...














... j'me sens toute ...


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens des framboisiers qui nous attendaient au fond du jardin de mon grand-père

Je me souviens de l'odeur de la forêt de pins où j'ai passé tant de vacances

Je me souviens du week-end du 15 aout à Oléron en 4CV quand on était à la fac

Je me souviens des tartines grillées dans la cheminée

Je me souviens de cette gamelle en vélo, trois secondes avant que ma mère ne me roule dessus :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de cette gamelle en vélo, trois secondes avant que ma mère ne me roule dessus :mouais:



 :affraid:  ...euh en vélo elle aussi ?  :mouais: 


tes petits souvenirs m'en rapellent d'autres ...

10/ je me souviens de la cueuillette aux myrtilles, mmum je me goinfrais lus que je ne ramassais
11/ je me souviens de l'odeur du cèpe etcelle de forêt encore humide
12/ je me souviens du camping sauvage de mes vacances d'enfance ... l'odeur des pins, le sable dans le duvet, la douche en plein air
13/ je me souviens du jour où j'ai eu la bonne idée d'ouvrir la fermeture éclair d'une siège poire chez ma tante ..; et de toutes ces petites boules de polysthyrène qui s'étalaient au sol  :rose: 
14/je me souviens de ma première ballade à moto, sur la moto fraîchement achetée de mon père ... de notre dérapage sur le gravier, de ma jambe écorchée ... et de l'acharnement de mon père à effacer les traces de ma chutte pour pas se faire "enguirlander" par ma mère  :hosto: 
15/ je me souviens du jour où lorsque j'ai ouvert la porte d'enrée pour aller comme d'habitude à l'école, je me suis retrouvée avec de la neige jusqu'à la taille 
16/ je me souviens cette année-là de l'hygloo que nous avait construit mon père, des mes cache-oreilles en moumoutte roses ...  :love:


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  ...euh en vélo elle aussi ?  :mouais:



Vi vi _seulement _ en vélo :sick: 

D'ailleurs, je me souviens aussi de comment j'ai failli tourner de l'oeil après... :casse:


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens de chataignes crues qui devaient nous rendre malades

Je me souviens de la première fois où j'ai vu comment on enlevait son pyjama à un lapin :affraid: 

Je me souviens des poissons faits avec les feuilles de chataigners

Je me souviens de batailles de noyaux de cerise

Je me souviens de l'odeur de la pluie sur le bitume chauffé par le soleil


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 25/ Je me souviens, à St-Sulpice, d'une pionne blonde genre scandinave, un vrai bonheur : _Seins Supplice !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 x+1/ je me souviens de ma première visite à Estienne, cette punkette avec son rat sur l'épaule qui ne surprenaient personne.

 x+2/ je me souviens de vagues malicieuses chahutant le maillot d'amies et dévoilant quelque sein blanc

 x+3/ je me souviens de visages rougissants

 x+3/ je me souviens de mon regard détaché  voulant dire "j'ai rien vu"

 x+4/ je me souviens d'un de mes haiku à ce propos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... j'me sens toute ...


Arrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

Benji, tu peux mettre en route les salons particuliers du chat MacGé 

Vite STP, thebig tiendra pas longtemps à son âge


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 23/ Je me souviens d'un dessert de Cambrils, le _"Suizo"_. Une espèce de Crème Montblanc© tiède se dégustant à la paille, diabètogêne en diable mais fabuleusement bon.



34/ Je me souviens quand je me suis réveillé, surpris ! Réveillé ! pas vraiment approprié comme terme quand on sort du coma de sa première crise de diabète ! On reconsidère pas mal de choses...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de batailles de noyaux de cerise



Je me souviens du cerisier, chez mes parents sur lequel j'escaladait pour manger des cerises grosses et noires .. jusqu'à la tombée de la nuit ...
Je me souviens du lapin que mon père avait ramené vivant à la maison incapable de le tuer ou le faire tuer : Toto ... mon compagnon de jeu ...   :love: 
Je me souviens du merle qui avait sympathisé avec mon père et moi.
Je me souviens du grenier de ma tante débordant de merveilles.
Je me souviens des après-midi passés dans les champs.
Des soirées chaudes de l'été à regarder les étoiles.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens de la pompe à eau dont il fallait actionner le manche pour se laver les mains avant de s'asseoir à table, le bruit de l'eau qui résonnait en remplissant la cuvette émaillée avec son liseré dentelé bleu de Prusse sur le bord...
Je me souviens du vieux poste de radio, avec son gros oeil vert qui me fascinait, et son loup en bronze posé dessus...
Je me souviens du ruban englué au dessus de la table, sur lequel venait mourir les mouches...
je me souviens de l'odeur des tartes à la mirabelle qui refroidissait sous un torchon brodé sur un coin de la cuisinière à charbon de la cuisine...
Je me souviens de ces douilles d'obus plus grandes qu'un vase, toutes rutilantes, que mon arrière grand-mère frottait tout les jeudis, en s'arrêtant toujours quelques minutes pour caresser de ses vieilles mains tachées le chardon et la croix de Lorraine qui y avaient été sculpté...
Je me souviens du pot de chambre en fer émaillé bleu que j'avais toujours peur de renverser quand je l'utilisais, et qu'on cachait derrière le paravent du cagibi qui faisait office de salle de bain...
Je me souviens des pierres qui pavaient l'ancienne écurie, elles brillaient, même dans le noir, énormes et dangereuses pour les chevilles, toutes douces sous la main...
Je me souviens de se portrait d'homme moustachu dans la chambre, droit, fier, presque vivant, que je n'ai jamais vu...
Je me souviens de l'odeur de cire dans cette chambre, de cire et aussi de quelque chose d'autre qu'à l'époque je ne savais pas encore identifier, des deux napperons en dentelles sur le rebord de la fenêtre et du bouquet de fleurs qu'on changeait tout les dimanches...
Je me souvient du puits, dans le jardin, fermé par une grande plaque en fer noircie...
Je me souviens de cette balle de fusil que je trouvais par terre, toute verte, pointue, que je perdais dans l'heure qui suivait...
Je me souviens des cailloux blancs dans les allées du jardin potager, des cassis à la peau épaisse chauffés par le soleil qui me laissaient des traces violettes sur le menton, c'était sucré et plein de grains à l'intérieur qui restaient coincés entre les dents...
Je me souviens des escargots qui se cachaient dans les herbes du jardin...
Je me souviens de l'odeur de la mousse qui séchait sur les rondins de bois contre le mur du verger, en face de la maison...
Je me souviens des noyaux de d'abricots que l'on cassait avec Marc, le petit voisin, pour récupérer les amandes, assis tous les deux sur le trottoir devant la maison...
Je me souviens de la girouette du clocher de l'église, un coq immense et ses flèches cardinales...
Je me souviens du lapin cloué sur la porte de la grange, mon arrière grand-mère le déshabillant en un rien de temps, le sang qui coulait et tachait le sol, la peau que plus tard elle laissait sécher, pendue dans l'écurie...
Je me souviens de l'odeur des foins, de la chaleur et de la transpirations qui collait ma chemise, des sauterelles qu'on cherchait à attraper dans l'herbe...
Je me souviens du retour des vaches, qui laissaient derrière elles la rue jonchées de bouses fraîches, et de la fontaine au bout de la rue où elles allaient boire avant la traite du soir. Il y avait plein de mousse au fond de la fontaine...
Je me souviens du Totor... :affraid: Le propriétaire des vaches, de sa grosse voix qui interpellait les gens sur son passage. il ne criait pas non, c'était sa façon à lui de parler, mais j'en avait peur. Il était noir de soleil et de crasse, d'épais sourcils qui lui faisait un regard dur et doux à la fois...
Je me souviens de la chaleur moite dans son étable, des mouches sur les yeux des vaches, de l'odeur du lait fumant qui se mélangeait à celle des bêtes, du bruit du lait qui giclait dans le seau, pchiiiit pchiiiit...
Je me souviens de la plaine qui rougissait le soir, des bruits de la route, au loin, très loin, qui montait et qui parfois laissaient deviner un camion ou une voiture, mais le plus souvent un tracteur rentrant sa remorque de bottes de pailles, des cloches qui se répondent au loin quand tombe la nuit...
Je me souviens que j'étais heureux là-bas, avec cette vieille dame qui m'ébouriffait les cheveux en m'embrassant...
Je me souviens, j'avais 5 ans cet été là.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Sans rire nato, t'as vu ça dans quel film ???


La petite maison dans la prairie ???


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Pfffffffffff..............


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire nato, t'as vu ça dans quel film ???
> 
> 
> La petite maison dans la prairie ???


Je ne t'oblige pas à lire, ne te sens pas obliger de faire des remarques si ça t'emmerde.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Tu sais bien mon lapinou, que ça ne m'emmerde pas du tout de faire des remarques, au contraire...

Ne va pas encore te facher pour rien...


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2004)

tiens de la lecture pour SonnyBoy 

Je me souviens:
- de la cabane dans le grand "Arocaria" au fond du jardin, ça pique quand on monte dedans.
- de l'énorme bouée noire(une chambre à air de pneu d'avion) que l'on roulait sur la route brûlante jusqu'à la plage
- et des vagues que nous allions chevaucher avec, quand la mer était de vent d'Est. combien de plaquages sur les graviers, d'éraflures dans le dos à cause de la valve.
- de ces grandes réunions d'adultes qui tous les dimanches disputaient un match de volley et du bonheur qui suivait de boire de "l'Antésite" dans le grand arrosoir .
-des voitures que nous lavions ce jour là contre une pièce pour acheter des "Globos".
- de la "Vespa" de HP qu'il nous avait appris à conduire et du démarrage sur la roue arrière de ma s½ur de lait I. et de la gamelle qui s'en suivit...
- du seul vélo que nous partagions, une pédale chacune !! pas facile, mais quelle dextérité et quelle rigolade...
- du landau 1900 qui avait servi à tant de générations, que nous accrochions derrière le vélo; en bas de la côte le landau me dépassait et I. finissait dans la capote..." on en pissait de rire"
-nous n'allions pas au cinéma...
-des surprises-party qu'organisaient nos parents, on les espionnait cachées dans l'escalier, pour voir "les danseuses du ventre"...
-de s'être lancé le défi :" ne pas mettre de lolotte le jour de la messe"...
-de la 403 grise de son oncle et de la 403 bordeaux de mon oncle, "purée qu'elles étaient gigantesques.... on se battait pour monter dedans ....
-de la "planche à roulettes" que nous dirigions avec les pieds, avec Farid et Kaci... incroyable, toute la descente de Suffren pour nous toutes seuls et le bruit des roulements sur le bitume ...
-de cette table de ping-pong recouverte "d'oursins" et de la pêche qui avait précédé ce festin... 
-que de couleurs...


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

En vous lisant, je me souviens de plein de choses


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

35/ Je me souviens, aussi loin que peut remonter ma mémoire, que toute ma vie a été rythmée par la musique et la voix de Monsieur Ray CHARLES ! C'est en écoutant la radio sur le net et simultanément en recevant un fil de l'AFP que j'ai appris cette triste nouvelle !






Merci Monsieur Ray Charles​


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

36/ Je me souviens de mon 1er Mac, en 1985 ! Et du tout nouveau jeu qu'il a immédiatement engendré : le lancé de disquette !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens ... ... ... tous les jours ... ... ...


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

36/ Je me souviens de mes premiers émois ! Mais vers 11, 12 ans c'est encore "et moi, et moi" !

37/ Je me souviens de mon premier voyage en Angleterre, en 1967, en ferry ! J'en ai encore le mal de mer !

38/ Je me souviens avoir vu les premiers pas de l'homme sur la lune ! En juillet 1969, en direct et en Angleterre !

39/ Je me souviens de mon passage, au collège, chez les "bon frères" ! Ils m'ont fait chanter à la chorale et ! ...n'ont plus cherché à m'évangéliser  

40/ Je me souviens des pavés, bien au dessus de la plage, de mai 1968 ! Je ne souviens surtout de la chasse frénétique à la moindre goutte de carburant ! Et des 50 kg de PdT que la grand-mère avait envoyés de Bretagne !


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

Nb : pour les souvenirs, venez à l'AE 2004, voir le Pommier et on les fabriquera


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens avoir embrassé Janis Joplin ... en tout bien tout honneur et uniquement sur la joue ... je me souviens ne plus m'être lavé la figure pendant 15 jours pour garder la trace de son baiser...
Je me souviens de l'orage mémorable de Woodstock comme si c'était hier ... et des rayons de soleil qui ont balayé la pluie en illuminant la scène de mille feux...
Je me souviens de ma mini-cooper avec laquelle ma femme a failli nous tuer en confondant le frein et le champignon... (tidju ... c'est que c'était une bombe ce petit truc !!!)
Je me souviens des visages de tant de gens, vivants ou disparus, aimés ou détestés et qui squattent encore les bas-fonds de ma mémoire...
Je me souviens de ces Jésuites que j'ai d'abord détestés et ensuite adorés et à qui je dois tant ... ... de fou-rires !!!
Je me souviens de ces interminables "confessions" à l'église, tous les jeudis, pendant lesquelles on faisait des paris sur qui oserait se masturber en attendant son tour dans le cagibi !
Je me souviens de ces dortoirs alignés au cordeau et de toutes ces mains rangées sagement au-dessus des couvertures...
Je me souviens d'un pote fracassé par une overdose à Ibiza...
Je me souviens de mes premiers émois sexuels qui me faisaient lever la nuit pour tenter de sécher le drap humide et poisseux...
Je me souviens de ma femme, amour de ma vie et même plus ... de notre première rencontre, de nos premiers projets...
Je me souviens de grand-mère à fleurs ... Nénène comme on l'appelait ... elle sentait bon l'eau de cologne et la lavande et chez elle c'était fête tous les jours...
Je me souviens aussi de ces filles qui m'ont jeté, largué, lourdé et à qui j'envoie un tendre baiser...
Je me souviens de ces après-midi passés à regarder le ciel, à compter les nuages et à m'imaginer m'envoler dans l'azur...
Je me souviens de mon 1er jour au 1er bataillon parachutistes de Diest en 1969 et à mes beaux et longs cheveux jetés en pâture au balai du coiffeur de service... je me souviens de mes potes de chambrée avec qui j'ai tant souffert et partagé...
Je me souviens du visage de ce CRS, en 68, sourire aux lèvres et mains tendues, et qui m'a ramassé gentiment un soir ou nous avions trop bu...
Je me souviens de la vieille Chevrolet Impala avec les sièges en skaï rouge, le volant teinté beige et la radio qui illuminait l'habitacle d'un "vert" US du plus bel effet...
En fait, autant qu'il me revienne, je me souviens de tout ... ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que je ne vous oublierai jamais ...


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Le gars Georges Pérec* a bien réussi son coup, inépuisable trésor, des ricochets par milliers..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui a réussi ton coup ici !   :love:
Dommage que le "trouduc" de service gache une fois de plus la fête ! :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens avoir embrassé Janis Joplin...
> ...
> En fait, autant qu'il me revienne, je me souviens de tout ... ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que je ne vous oublierai jamais ...



_Pfff...  C'est Malin !!_ :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Pfff... C'est Malin !!_ :rateau:


T'en fais pas ... mets en réservation !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu... _dis NatoMan ?_
> *Les modos*, y z'ont pas les clefs du coffre à bouboulafazett ??
> 
> :mouais:  :mouais:


Bah non, pour les magouilles, faut coucher avec « bengilli » !! :mouais:
Plus tu as de posts au compteur, plus tu donnes de points, mais à un plus petit nombre de personnes, et plus tu as de points, plus tu en donnes aussi, et après c'est trop compliqué pour moi, je n'ai pas fait math-Sup... En gros, on ne prête qu'aux riches.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens avec effroi d'un mail envoyé la semaine dernière au controlling de notre maison-mère qui disait en substance : "Planning : are there some specific promo activities which are planned beginning of July ???" ...

Rien que du bien commun n'est-ce-pas ? 

Si ce n'est qu'à la relecture je me suis aperçu que j'avais écrit ceci : "Planning : are there some specific porno activities which are planned beginning of July ??? ...

Ce mail a fait le tour des sociétés du groupe ............    
...et je vous ferai grâce des quelques réponses humoristiques que j'ai reçu en retour !!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens avec effroi d'un mail envoyé la semaine dernière au controlling de notre maison-mère qui disait en substance : "Planning : are there some specific promo activities which are planned beginning of July ???" ...
> 
> Rien que du bien commun n'est-ce-pas ?
> 
> ...



Bon ben avec ça, c'est un abonnement à vie de coudeboulafacette qui vient de te tomber dessus !!  :rateau: Tu ne perds rien pour attendre toi !!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

11)Je me souviens des vacances d'été à Agdes, sur la plage qui n'existe plus  , avec la douche solaire au cabanon de l'arrière-grand-oncle, où il n'y avait que le camping-gaz et de l'eau saumâtre...
12)Je me souviens des crottes de chien séchées que je découvrais avec les orteils dans le sable des dunes...
13)Je me souviens des glaces qu'on allait manger à pied le soir au bord de l'Hérault...
14)Je me souviens de "...et tu tappes tappes tappes, c'est ta façon d'aimer...tout au bout de la nuit..." qu'on entendait alors aux terrases des cafés...
15)Je me souviens de la maman scorpion et ses petits sur son dos au robinet municipal où l'on remplissait le jerrican d'eau potable pour la semaine...

(Je fais par thème : je me souviens mieux comme ça  )


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens d'Annabelle

Je me souviens que personne ne sait pourquoi sa voiture a percuté celle qui venait en face

Je me souviens du vide qu'elle a laissé

Je me souviens des pleurs de C.M. les mois qui ont suivi


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est parfait !*
> Moi je fais exprès de *pas faire par thème*, sinon je m'en sors plus !


Les souvenirs peuvent être régénérés par de tous petits riens ! Un mot, un son, une odeur ou encore une image  
Laissez passer madeleine


----------



## purestyle (11 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens des interminables Paris-Belgrade en CX au mois d'aout sous un soleil de plomb, avec Tom Jones et Elvis en boucle dans l'autoradio.

Je me souviens de mon premier baiser, elle était autrichienne, on avait quatorze ans et on regardait les étoiles filantes au bord de la mer adriatique.

Je me souviens qu'on se moquait de moi à l'école primaire parce que j'ai un nom de famille imprononçable et que mes parents n'étaient pas français, je mettais un point d'honneur à avoir 20 sur 20 en dictée pour me venger.

Je me souviens vers 11 ans du jour où j'ai pris conscience que la musique me procurait des émotions fantastiques (c'était l'album Rio de Duran Duran)

Je me souviens de mon premier ecsta, un truc loved-up, je crois qu'aucune fille ne m'a procuré une telle sensation de bonheur que ce bonbon là.


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2004)

1 : Je me souviens de Starwars, en plein air, place benjamin six.
2 : Je me souviens que mon grand pére avait exactement la même voiture que celui de nato kino  (ben ouaip, tout pareil!)
3 : Je me souviens des marx brothers à l'Alpha, que Stalone machait une allumette au grand rex et du metro au 14 juillet bastille.
4 : je me souviens de jad wio, en premiere partie d'une chanteuse new wave dont je ne me souviens pas
5 : je me souviens de bernard Hinault, de greg Lemon et des hemoroïdes de laurent Fignon
6 : je me souviens que la prof d'anglais etait bien embetée pour nous donner une traduction precise du mot "Thriller"
7 : je me souviens que le smilblick est un oeuf
8 : je me souviens de pif le chien
9 : je me souviens que je n'ai jamais vu la mère denis, mais qu'un jour elle est morte.
10 : je me  souviens de la cravate à poils oranges et mauves que mon père avait rapporté du japon


...


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

41/ Je me souviens de la cérémonie donnée à l'occasion de la fabrication de la dernière 2CV dans l'usine de Levallois-Perret (92) ! Usine qui a été rasée peu après !

42/ Je me souviens être allé avec mes oncles à l'usine Citroën du quai de Javel à Paris 15 ! L'un venait prendre livraison de sa première DS et l'autre de sa dernière Traction 15-6 !

43/ Je ne souviens être retourné dans cette même usine bien des années plus tard à l'occasion de la cérémonie de fermeture de cette page de l'Histoire de l'Automobile ! Pour mémoire, cette usine fût la première en Europe à produire des autos selon les méthodes productivistes mises au point par Henri Ford qu'André Citroën admirait !

44/ Je me souviens de noms qui reviennent comme çà ! Rosengard, Nord-Aviation, Sud-Aviation, Potez, Hispano, Messier, Panhard Talbo-Lago, Breguet, etc. ! Des pages d'Histoire !

45/ Je me souviens de la Craravelle et de sa s½ur la Super-Caravelle !

46/ Je me souviens des rames de métro tout en bois et de leur odeur si particulière !

47/ Je ne souviens d'un voyage Paris-Bordeaux dans la Taunus Ghia V4 du père d'un ami d'enfance !  4 jours et 2 moteurs !

48/ Je me souviens de l'odeur si caractéristique des forêts landaises ! 

49/ Je me souviens d'un voyage en Ford Capri ! Voyage pendant lequel j'ai découvert Ike & Tina Turner !

50/ Je me souviens du 1er auto-radio de mon père ! Un monstre us à cartouches 8" !


----------



## purestyle (11 Juin 2004)

Décidement, quel succès (dans le passé) pour Citroën !


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Décidement, quel succès (dans le passé) pour Citroën !








 Normal, cette homme et cette entreprise ont définitivement marqué l'Histoire de l'Automobile Mondiale...
Entre 1923 et 1928, Citroën a été le 1er constructeur mondial d'autos, dépassant même son inspirateur, Ford !...
André Citroën a tout inventé de la publicité moderne...
Bon nombre de solution techniques en cours aujourd'hui ont été inventée et/ou industrialisée par Citroën...

Un résumé de l'histoire...


----------



## purestyle (11 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Normal, cette homme et cette entreprise ont définitivement marqué l'Histoire de l'Automobile Mondiale...
> Entre 1923 et 1928, Citroën a été le 1er constructeur mondial d'autos, dépassant même son inspirateur, Ford !...
> André Citroën a tout inventé de la publicité moderne...
> BNon nombre de solution techniques en cours aujourd'hui ont été inventée et/ou industrialisée par Citroën...
> ...



C'est marrant mon père avait une DS puis une CX et son frère une GS. C'était fascinant quand elles "se levaient".


----------



## piro (11 Juin 2004)

je me souviens de la r11 de mes parents et du nombre de fois où l on est tombé malade a l arrière moi et mon frere (chacun sa portiere )

je me souviens des voitures a pedales rouges avec lesquelles on descendait la pente du garage de ma grand mere . de ma gamelle avec ces engins et de mon nez rabotte sur le bitume la veille de la photo de classe.

je me rappelle des barbecues geant dans le champ de mon oncle


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

51/ Je me souviens de ma formidable collection de Dinky-Toys, Solido, Norev et autres miniatures qu'au fil des ans avec mon père j'avais constitué ! Plus de 300 modèles dont un bon tiers des années 30, 40 et 50 que nous avions chinés ! Dont une vingtaine de réduction du département jouet de Citroën ! Tout m'a été volé dans les années 80 dans un cambriolage !

52/ Je me souviens des premières représentations d'Holiday-On-Ice au Palais des Sports de la porte de Versailles (75015) !

53/ Je me souviens des "Jeudi de la Musique" donnés Salle Playel où ma maman me traînait de force ! Quelle galère !

54/ Je me souviens des bus à plate-forme ! Schneider ou Somua, Panhar ou Renault, Chausson ou Berliet !

55/ Je me souviens du Funiculaire de Montmartre !


----------



## FANREM (12 Juin 2004)

- Je me souviens aussi  tous les 2 ans entre 10 et 16 ans je rentrais l'hopital de dimanche de Pâques
- Je me souviens du premier baiser volé dans la salle de télévision du même hopital à l'âge de 10 ans
- Je me souviens du 1er disque j'ai acheté : Savage Rose : Long before i was born (je l'ai retrouvé dans une brocante à St Trop il y a de cela quelques années)
- Je me souviens d'avoir été parmi les tous premiers abonnés de Canal +
- je me souviens de mon premier magnétoscope Vhs avec lequel on regardait 6 films par week-end (dont 2 X et 2 d'horreur). A l'époque, il était plus truffé de boutons que s'il avait attrapé la varicelle
- Je me souviens que je restais enfermé dans le labo photo du lycée avec mon meilleur copain avec des flles, et qu'on faisait de la choucroute William Saurin dans les récipents qui avaient contenu le révélateur, et qu'on trouvait qu'on mangeait beaucoup mieux qu'a la cantine
- Je me souviens de ma première chaine Hifi
- je me souviens que j'avais les cheveux longs en seconde
- je me souviens de tous les films muets que j'ai vus à la cinémathèque : le vent, Intolérance, le dernier des hommes...
- je me souviens que lorsque j'ai passé mon bac j'ai vu 3 fois Orange mécanique
- je me souviens de toute la collection de Lui que j'ai jetée
- je me souviens d'un restaurant à la Tour du Pin au retour des sports d'hiver
- je me souviens d'avoir passé des vacances au Canada, et d'y avoir des filles jolies en pagaille
- je me souviens que de la lecture de Charlie Hebdo et Hara Kiri
- je me souviens d'avoir été classé P4 à l'armée après y avoir mis un souk mémorable
- je me souviens de l'épopée de l'Ajax d'Amsterdam, et de la Hollande de Johann Cruyff
- je me souviens d'avoir pleuré lorsque John Lennon est mort
- je me souviens d'avoir pris 15 jours de vacances pour assister à Roland Garros
- je me souviens de plein de filles dont j'étais amoureux et que j'étais trop timide
- je me souviens d'avoir vu des tonnes de concert et d'avoir écouté encore plus de musique
- je me souviens des Macs que j'ai aimés (II FX, SE 30, Quadra 800...)
- je me souviens que lorsque ma fille est née, j'ai fait un gueuleton mémorable avec mon meileur copain, et qu'il m'invitait mais qu'au moment de payer, il avait oublié sa carte bleue
- je me souviens d'avoir vu Coluche, Le Luron 

Que de bons souvenirs


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2004)

16)Je me souviens d'être allé de bon coeur à la chasse au dahut 
17)Je me souviens d'avoir fait "ami-ami" avec un lémurien du zoo de Fréjus... :love: 
18)Je me souviens des deux oisillons de martinets que j'ai nourri et choyé pdt des semaines avant qu'ils ne meurrent
19)Je me souviens de Pupuce, le chien de ferme qui m'obéissait qd j'avais 4ans (même qd je lui ai dis : "Pupuce, va manger les poules !"    )
20)Je me souviens de Roxane, la jument que je faisait courir dans son champ pour lui faire oublier la solitude du Larzac
21))Je me souviens de ce cochon à qui on mettait une boucle d'oreille au nez et que je regardais du coin de la porte tant il me terrorisait...


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

56/ Je me souviens de toutes ces vacances passées en Alsace ! Parce que mon père et ses frères avaient permis, en 1943, à des "malgré-nous" de déserter et de rejoindre les FFI ! Les Alsaciens ont de la mémoire et de la constance en Amitié...

57/ Je me souviens être allé, avec mes cousins, dans des bals Bretons en tracteur forestier ! Parce qu'à 14 ans révolus on pouvait les conduire et qu'on avait çà sous la main ! Oups le succès !

58/ Je me souviens que là où j'ai vu le plus grand nombre de belles femmes au cm/carré, c'est à Cali en Colombie !

59/ Je me souviens qu'un de mes oncles avait "apprivoisé" une très belle buse !

60/ Je me souviens du fox-terrier, de ce même oncle, qui venait se lover sur le tableau de bord de la DS autour du levier de vitesse !


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

61/ Je me souviens de la fermière acariâtre qui conduisait son troupeau de vaches dans ses prés à coté de notre maison familiale de vacances ! Même qu'on criait que la plus vache d'entre elles, c'était celle sur le vélo !


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens des soirées crêpes le samedi soir, la toile cirée sur la table basse, l'attente des crêpes que mon père faisait, enfermé dans la cuisine, des fois qu'on viendrait y piocher par derrière  , de _la_ soirée télé.

Je me souviens des casseroles pleines de chocolat suivies des mentons plein de chocolat  , pendant que le gateau cuisait.

Je me souviens des cagouilles  de ma grand-mère et de leur goût que je n'ai jamais retrouvé.

Je me souviens des "pièges à cagouilles" (des briques creuses) savamment disposées dans le jardin.

Je me souviens que, sous le banc de pierre, à droite de l'allée, c'est un bon coin pour en attraper.

Je me souviens de petits matins à chercher ces cagouilles enfin piégées.


----------



## FANREM (12 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Jelle avait... _on va dire "ostenciblement"_ étalé l'intégrale de mes revues de cul, ouvert aux pages les plus... _on va dire "explicites"_, partout, soigneusement, histoire de... on va dire _"faire passer le message"_ (_"t'es qu'un gros porc"_, etc)
> 
> :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :casse:
> :rateau:
> ...



je suis sûr qu'elle a fait le bon choix,
Bon choix, madame, bon choix monsieur,


----------



## macelene (12 Juin 2004)

Quelques années plus tard .... je me souviens Ibiza 
- de mes Amis du bout du monde rencontrés là-bas
Flugencio, Arturo, Victor Palomo un fameux coureur moto parti de l'autre côté du chemin, Luis, Sherry, Angela, Pere, Amado, Hernan, et tant d'autre...
- de ces longues nuit à Espalmador pour guetter "le rayon vert"
- de ces "fincas" perdues dans la campagne, au bouts de chemins secrets...
- de ces interminables fêtes au Pacha... la toute première discothèque de l'ïle...
- du studio d'enregistrement de Ibiza Sound où j'en ai rencontré tant ...
- de l'île sauvage de Tagomago..., 
- de ces grandes virées en voiliers...
- de ceux qui ont laissé leur âmes là-bas...
- des Hippies qui sont encore là-bas...
- et du marché hippies de es Cana, un vrai bonheur ....
- des courses en "Patin" petit voilier Ibiçenco des Salinas à Formentera..
- des départs des ferry enrubannés de PQ....
- du bonheur que j'y ai connu ...
- d'avoir fait partager à R. tout ça .....
- d'une soirée "Power Flower" juste l'année dernière avec tous les Anciens .....
enfin de toutes ces années dingues, dont il reste tant d'Amour....
 :love:


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2004)

22)Je me souviens d'avoir cassé un bras de la croix de la place du village de Bruniquel (vous savez, "Le Vieux Fusil"....), en prenant la place de yésous lors d'une partie de cache-cache géante que j'avais organisé une nuit avec une trentaine de co-détenus de la colo...
23)Je me souviens d'avoir fait du poney à ma première colo
24)Je me souviens des étiquettes avec mon nom que ma mère avait cousu sur tous mes habits et qui me grattaient dans le cou...
25)Je me souviens que je suis dans la chambre de mes parents et que ça fait déjà dix fois qu'ils gueulent que ça fait 11h que je suis devant le Mac et qu'ils veulent se coucher...  (à demain  )


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

62/ Je me souviens de la machine à coudre de ma grand-mère ! Une Singer à pédale ! Je m'amusait à m'asseoir sur cette pédale pour me balancer !

63/ Je me souviens d'émissions de tv de mon enfance ! En noir & blanc ! Zorro, Rintintin, Roy Rogers ! 5 Colonnes à la Une ! La Tête et les Jambes !... Et puis en 1967, un monstre est entré au salon : la tv couleur ! oh miracle !

64/ Je me souviens de ma 1ère bouteille de Coca Cola, une 25 cl ! Une révolution à la maison !

65/ Je me souviens d' "Un Eté 44" ! Quelques films m'ont marqué malgré ma jeunesse : Z, L'Aveu ! Ils résonnaient dans la tête de mon résistant de père et il m'en parlait avec des mots choisis !


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

La culture étant "ce qui reste quand on a tout oublié", faisons de nos souvenirs des vecteurs de culture envers nos enfants


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Arrrghhhh !!! Je me souviens du jour ou ma fille a ramené Tigrou (le lapin nain) à la maison ..... si petit, si mignon ... il n'allait pratiquement pas grandir à ce qu'on lui avait dit ...!!!
Maintenant, c'est tout juste s'il ne me pète pas les jambes lorsqu'il saute sur mes genoux... ce monstre... 
...c'est plus une boule disco, mais une montgolfière disco !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: 

A partir de demain : 1/2 ration de Cunifloc nature et 1/4 de ration de foin de fleurs !:love:


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> _Souvenez-vous : je suis un mec simple, plutôt gentil, qui aime que tout se passe bien..._



Bah oui, comme le père noël... Ça commence très tôt les mensonges.


----------



## nicogala (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto, tu me vois bouleversé d'avoir été la cause de cette déchirure dans l'espace-temps de ton imaginaire d'enfant, je suis désolé d'avoir provoqué ton changement de perception de ce passé douloureux :rose: 

(en fait quand un adulte dit "la vérité sort de la bouche des enfants " c'est pour ne pas avoir à dire "le mensonge sort de la bouche des adultes" ...)


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 40/ Je me souviens qu'au déclenchement de la première guerre d'Irak j'étais dans une chambre d'hôtel à Amsterdam et que je m'en foutais complètement et que le monde entier pouvait s'écrouler : mon univers à moi se résumait au contenu d'un string de dentelles noires.
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:



un SCUD ?      :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mon univers à moi se résumait au contenu d'un string de dentelles noires.
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:


Moi aussi, parfois j'ai rêvé devant un string déluré ou une petite culotte soyeuse ... malheureusement, la plupart du temps ... ils étaient vides ...!!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Ah Roberto ... ton thread est une véritable machine à remonter le temps...:love: 

En lisant attentivement tous les posts, j'ai été ébahi de constater que les souvenirs des uns étaient parfois les souvenirs des autres ... nous ne nous connaissons pas ... nous ne nous fréquentons pas, mais parfois ... plaf ... un souvenir commun !!! 

Etrange non !!!

En parlant d'étrange, un souvenir bizarre me revient à l'esprit ...

Je devais avoir une douzaine d'années et, avec mes parents, nous allions rendre visite à une tante qui avait acheté une maison à la campagne dans un endroit ou nous n'avions jamais mis les pieds auparavant.
Le coin était charmant, mais, en y arrivant, j'avais la vague sensation que ce lieu ne m'était pas inconnu...
Lorsque nous sommes entrés dans la maison, après avoir salué ma tante qui était occupée de boire une tasse de café avec les voisins, je leur ai dit : "je vais dans le jardin voir le puits...!" - ma tante l'air étonnée me regarda et dit : "mais il n'y a pas de puits dans le jardin !!!".
Un des voisins l'air étonné dit alors : "je crois que le petit a raison ! Il y avait un puits commun pour la dizaine de maisons du quartier et ce puits se trouvait dans le jardin de cette maison ... mais, d'après mon grand-père il aurait été comblé il y a une trentaine d'années...!!!"

Alors, comment pouvais-je me souvenir d'un puits que je visualisais d'ailleurs très bien, dans un endroit que je n'avais jamais visité, alors que ce puits n'existait plus lorsque je suis né... 

Cette question m'a souvent trottée dans la tête, et je suis souvent retourné sur les lieux (la dernière fois, il y a une dizaine d'années) - je me suis renseigné, j'ai questionné les voisins et les "vieux" du quartier avec toujours la même réponse : "oui, ce puits a bien existé !" ... une dame m'a même montré une photo jaunie sur laquelle posait tout la famille avec ... le puits tel que je me l'imaginais en arrière-plan ! 

Etrange non ???

Ma seule explication logique : quand j'était tout jeune, j'ai du probablement lire un bouquin ou figurait une maison avec un puits ... probablement que la maison du bouquin ressemblait à la maison que j'ai visitée et que mon subconscient a fait le reste... à vrai dire, je n'en sais rien du tout !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, comme le père noël... Ça commence très tôt les mensonges.



Je me souviens de l'année où mes parents nous avait fait ZE mise en scène pour Noël.
Nous étions parties ma soeur ma mère et moi à la messe de minuit ( :mouais: ) à notre retour mon père était endormi sur le canapé, il y avait des traçes de pas de cendres par terre qui partaient de la cheminée et tournoyaient autour du sapin, des cadeaux ...  oui des cadeaux, et une petite lettre écrite sur une feuille blanche à petite carreaux, au gros stylo/feutre bleu .. une lettre du "pernouel" nous disant qu'il était venu n'avait trouvé personne d'autre que , notre père endormi...etc...etc...

Je me souviens du jour où Céline. D. m'a dit que le père noël :"ben c'est les parents !", c'était à la générale du spectacle de danse de fin d'année, sur les marches qui menaient à la scène du "casino" ...    :hein:  

Je me souviens à quel point j'avis été malheureuse ce jour-là.

Je me souviens du jour où nous avons décidé de prendre les devants avec notre fille aînée, et lui dévoiler nous-même la "supercherie", lui expliquer, et surtout pourquoi on lui disait ...

je me souviens de ces mots : "Je suppose que pour la p'tite souris c'est pareil ?"    

je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vu aussi malheureuse que j'avais pu l'être ... juste déçue.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ma seule explication logique : quand j'était tout jeune, j'ai du probablement lire un bouquin ou figurait une maison avec un puits ... probablement que la maison du bouquin ressemblait à la maison que j'ai visitée et que mon subconscient a fait le reste... à vrai dire, je n'en sais rien du tout !!!



 Belle histoire en tout cas, explication ou pas !   

Sinon, regarde le film "Ring" d'Hideo Nakata ... tu ne verras plus jamais le puits de la meme façon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La vérité est ailleurs !
> *Tu as été PARA, NORMAL !!*
> _Tu as voulu prendre un raccourci par le puits et tu ne L'AS JAMAIS TROUVÉ !!_
> :sick:
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Arrrfff !!!!! 
N'empêche ... il y a eu des moments ou j'ai échafaudé des tas d'hypothèses toutes plus absurdes les unes que les autres....:mouais: 
:affraid:


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Etrange non ???


  _(<- quoi vous ne me reconnaissez pas sifflant le thème de X-Files ?)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _(<- quoi vous ne me reconnaissez pas sifflant le thème de X-Files ?)_


Rigolez-bien ... et si c'était pas moi qui postait en ce moment ... hein !!! :sick: :affraid:


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2004)

je me souviens des odeurs de graisse, de mécanique, de menuiserie et d'encre d'imprimerie qui s'entremêlaient au milieu des kilomètres de rayonnages de l'usine....

je me souviens m'être réveillé dans la cave, le jour de mon arrivée à la colo, couvert de larmes et d'urine...

je me souviens de la directrice entrant dans la classe, avec sa pile de carnets scolaires, et de cadeaux bonux pour les meilleurs, dont je ne faisais jamais partie....

je me souviens de cette matraque cloutée, couverte de sang séché, de la paire de chaussure de femme et du trousseau de clés qui l'accompagnaient, ainsi que de la course effréné au coté de mon pote, croyant que l'auteur de ces méfaits avait pu nous voir découvrir sa planque...

je me souviens de la première visite de la maison, quand les placards à fonds percés masquaient encore les portes secrètes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rigolez-bien ... et si c'était pas moi qui postait en ce moment ... hein !!! :sick: :affraid:



 moi je rigole pas !!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens du "marchand de charbon" qui, tous les mois venaient ravitailler la maison en "boulets" (quand on était un peu serrés) ou en anthracite (quand ça allait mieux !!! ).

Je me souviens du soin qu'apportait mon père à les mélanger dans le grand "feu belge" de la cuisine ... selon la quantité de boulets ou d'anthracite qu'il y mettait, je savais si on allait bouffer de la viande ou des macaronis dans les jours qui suivraient... 

Par contre, un jour, je l'entendis fracasser à coups de masse une vieille armoire qui se trouvait au fond de la cave et remonter avec les planches ... ce jour-là, j'ai préparé mon estomac pour un carême forcé !!!!! 

... et effectivement, ce fut le carême avant l'heure ! Arfff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et effectivement, ce fut le carême avant l'heure ! Arfff !!!


Durant cette période, je n'ai jamais trouvé curieux que mes parents dînent plus tôt que d'habitude ... en effet, ma mère préparait le dîner pour moi seul et quand je leur posais la question de savoir s'ils ne mangeaient pas en même temps que moi, ils me répondaient : "t'en fais pas fiston ... on a déjà mangé avant que tu n'arrives !!!"
Ce n'est que des années plus tard que j'ai compris... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Euh les gars ! Dans le style "c'est du Zola !" j'ai encore mieux que ça, mais ça vaut "double-points" (et payés d'avance en plus !!!) ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé putain.
> :rose:
> Ta vie est un roman, et _Zola et Allais ne sont que nains négligeables à côté de toi !_
> :love:


Trop tard ! .... :rateau: :rateau:  ... j'avais pris les devants !!!!!  
Arffff !!!


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh les gars ! Dans le style "c'est du Zola !" j'ai encore mieux que ça, mais ça vaut "double-points" (et payés d'avance en plus !!!) ...







​En même temps, si c'est pour ouvrir le robinet et sortir les mouchoirs...    :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vazi...


Oh là ! comme j'ai dit : "on paie d'avance !!!" ... et pour les plus généreux, un petit "Piaf" en musique de fond !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Pour mon généreux donateur :

...si "ça" ça ne fait pas pitié ... alors je bouffe mon écran :


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le coin était charmant, mais, en y arrivant, j'avais la vague sensation que ce lieu ne m'était pas inconnu...
> 
> Alors, comment pouvais-je me souvenir d'un puits que je visualisais d'ailleurs très bien, dans un endroit que je n'avais jamais visité, alors que ce puits n'existait plus lorsque je suis né...


 Si je ne me trompe pas sur mes souvenirs à moi, bien  trop lointains en la matière  ça ressemble, sans être tout à fait la même chose, à ce que Audiberti appelait "l'effet glapion" : l'impression soudaine d'avoir déjà vécu ce qui est en train de se passer. C'est dans l'effet glapion qu'on a ceci ;

 "*La vie est faite d'illusions. Parmi ces illusions, certaines réussissent. Ce sont elles qui constituent la réalité." 
*


----------



## nicogala (14 Juin 2004)

Après avoir lu Ficelle,
26) Je me souviens du terrain vague immense avec sa bastide abandonnée à 2mn du collège, avec un copain psychopathe (à l'époque je savais pas  ) nous nous échappions des heures de perm' pour nous y aventurer ...

27) Je me souviens que nous nous y comportions comme des vandales, une vielle bagnole et un vieux J9 (ou J8 plutôt si ça existe...) on perdu leur pare-brise, leurs phares et leurs rétros sous les coups de lance-pierre... dans cette immense bastide, squattée par des tas de gens qui n'avaient pas les mêmes heures que nous (ouf pour nous je crois  ) il restait une vieille armoire branlante sur laquelle on grimpait pour acceder aux combles dont j'avais transpercé le "plancher" en canisses plâtrées avec mon couteau... ensuite on s'enfûmait avec des torches en toile à matelas (on savait pas que c'était de la poix qu'il fallait mettre et pas le coton qui devait brûler  )

28) Je me souviens des vielles de l'immeuble jouxtant qui criaient qu'elles allaient appeller la police, et que des fois elles l'ont fait  , on s'est réfugié sur le toit en éverite du poulailler...  

29) Je me souviens d'une fois où on a eu très  :affraid: , il faut que je vous explique que toutes les portes et fenêtres du rez-de-chaussée étaient murés, sauf une fenêtre dont un barreau était scié..., une fois dedans, on pouvait sortir par derrière par une brêche ds les quairons, ou alors en passant par une terrasse (je vous dis que c'était une immense bastide !) de laquelle on passait sur le fameux poulailler..., bref une fois alors que nous étions au premier (escalier effondré mais grimpable avec wc au demi-pallier svp  ) nous avons entendu qqu'un entrer en bas...  par précaution, sachant que les sqatteurs étaient respectivement des punks, des skins, des dealers et des clodos, nous préferâmes nous escaper par la sortie "poulailler" , ce que nous fîmes, sauf que mon "psychopote" eut l'idée ô combien saugrenue de fermer le volet de la fenêtre d'entrée et de le bloquer avec une planche arc-boutée contre... 10s après, le volet volait en éclats sous le coup de pied puissant d'un homme de 40ans , cuir noir "bomber" et flingue au poing...  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  
Je crois n'avoir jamais couru aussi vite ni aussi longtemps ! :rateau: 
(on n'a jamais su si c'était un mafieux ou un poulet... en tout cas on a remercié le poulailler !  )

30) Je me souviens d'une autre fois tjrs avec cette fréquentation, où il avait voulu monter sur le toit de l'école, nous avons escaladé très péniblement le haut et massif portail de fer (style paneau métallique sans prises) avant de nous aventurer dans l'espace commun au collège et à l'école, une petite pinède...qd tout à coup, un terrible chien genre gros boxer nous déboule dessus en gueulant suivi du gardien... cette fois-là j'ai aussi découvert "la peur donne des ailes", franchissant le haut et massif portail sans prises aussi prestement qu'un Stéphane Diagana coursant un Ben Johnson...  

31) Je me souviens aussi que nous avions entre 18 et 20/20 en math en 6ième avec ce mec, ce n'est qu'en 5ième en changeant de prof qu'on a compris qu'un contrôle se fait individuellement...


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

66/ Je me souviens quand j'étais môme des scènes quand, à table, mes parents essayaient de me faire manger de la bouffe de "grands" ! Je n'ai jamais oublié et quand les problème s'est posé avec mes enfants, cela m'est revenu ! Alors on a rusé et ils ont mangé 

67/ Je me souviens de la tête du Père Noël quand il m'a trouvé assis dans la cheminé ! Il était triste, je lui avait brisé son rêve 

68/ Je me souviens des cabanes en bois que nous construisions avec des copains dans les arbres à Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse !

69/ Je me souviens des chasses aux couleuvres que nous organisions dans les mêmes bois de St-Rémy !

70/ Je me souviens du passage du Tour-de-France dans ces vallons de la Vallée de Chevreuse !

71/ Je me souviens que c'est dans cette même vallée, à la fin des années 60 et débuts 70, que j'ai appris à conduire ! Tous les samedis et dimanches mon père à mes côtés, nous faisions un circuit pour aller acheter la baguette dans tel village, le tabac à pipe dans tel autre, le journal dans un autre, etc. ! Sans oublier de temps en temps un pot au café avec les gendarmes  Y a prescription...

72/ Je me souviens avoir fait la même chose avec mes oncles sur les routes du Morbihan ! Gendarmes compris ! Sauf qu'il y avait nettement plus de café en Bretagne  Y a prescription aussi...

73/ Heuuuu, je me souviens même l'avoir fait avec des poids lourds de l'entreprise d'un de mes oncles !

74/ Et les motos 

75/ Je me souviens que cette époque avait du bon, quoiqu'on en dise


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens de la cervelle (veau ou agneau, je ne sais plus) qu'on m'a forcé à ingurgité quand j'étais môme. :sick: 

Je me souviens de la première cassette video que j'ai vue. Je devais pas avoir plus de 6 ans.

Je me souviens que c'était le premier alien :affraid: . J'avais été mise à la porte du salon par mes frères. Après avoir négocié un p'tit bout de temps, j'ai pu rentrer dans la pièce.

Je me souviens que je devais rester sous la table sauf quand on me disait que je pouvais regarder.

Je me souviens avoir vu une bonne moitié du film, et la peau de la mue de l'alien est restée pendant longtemps ma pire vision d'horreur...


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2004)

6/ je me souviens que mon visage était aussi rouge que la paire de collant qu'on m'avait obligé à porter pour le spectacle de fin d'année...

7/ je me souviens que toxoplasmose rimait avec "prise de sang" et pas autre chose...

8/je me souviens de l'odeur de la gare après avoir testé la recette de la boule puante avec chimie 2000...

9/je me souviens aussi de l'odeur du pain perdu...

10/je me souviens de la petite porte de la maternelle, de la cours de récré sur le toit au milieu du 18°, et de la fourmi de 18 mètres avec un chapeau sur la tête...

11/je me souviens d'une grande deception sur le plateau de l'île au enfants, me rendant compte que le pot de gloubiboulga était vide...

12/je me souviens m'être fait virer du même plateau après avoir heurté Casimir avec un karting...

13/je me souviens de la belle plaque d'immatriculation québécoise "je me souviens" ramené du Canada en 79...

14/je me souviens quand la sage femme m'a demandé de sortir de la salle d'accouchement avec deux grosses spatules à la main...

15/je me souviens des grands yeux bleus ouvert de ma boulette, 5 minutes plus tard, sur le ventre de sa maman...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens quand nous partions en vacances à la mer du Nord ... de cette pension de famille que mes parents adoraient tant ... des rails de trams qui nous séparaient de la plage et dans lesquels, parfois, on coinçait nos roues de vélo...

Je me souviens de tout mon attirail de plage : filet à crevettes, pelle, rateau (déjà !), petit seau rouge, sans oublier l'ambre solaire qui sentait si bon l'été...

Nous n'étions qu'à 70 kms de chez nous, mais c'était le bout du monde et je restais des heures à voir danser les bateaux et à scruter l'horizon...

Je me souviens de la brume légère du petit matin ... ça embaumait déjà le café, le chocolat chaud et les gaufres de Liège ou de Bruxelles ... les gens se saluaient sans se connaître et le soleil jouait dans les cheveux défaits des jolies filles...

Quel plaisir lorsque nous descendions vers la plage, lorsque les coquillages et le sable fin crissaient sous nos pieds et lorsque nous atteignions enfin l'écume argentée fraîche et paisible...

Je me souviens de ces petits crabes coincés dans des flaques d'eau ... je les ramassais et allais consciencieusement les remettre dans la mer avec la fierté toute enfantine d'avoir fait quelque chose de bien et de grand...

Ma mère, assise sur un transat, la tête recouverte d'un petit chapeau blanc qui lui allait si bien, lisait distraitement quelques revues ... elle était belle, ma mère ... et elle l'est encore maintenant...

Mon père, lui, était déjà occupé à discuter avec nos voisins de plage ... fallait qu'il parle et qu'il communique...

Je me souviens de ces enfants qu'on voyait passer en groupe ... ils se tenaient par la main et était tous habillés pareils ... ma mère disait que c'était des orphelins ... je ne comprenais pas qu'on puisse être "orphelin"... ça devait être vachement triste !

Je rêvassais beaucoup ... d'un seul coup j'étais un explorateur abandonné sur une île déserte ... un marin au long cours qui attendait son bateau ... un pirate bardé d'or et de sabres...

J'étais loin de la "vraie vie" ... celle qui m'attendait au coin des années qui passent ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Je me souviendrai toujours du visage de cet adulte qui m'a flanqué une tarte sur une plaine de jeux parce que j'avais eu l'indélicatesse (par accident !), d'envoyer un peu de sable (propre et sec !) sur le manteau fourruré de sa petite fille...!!! 

Je n'avais que 6 ans et ce jour-là, je rencontrais mon premier con ...  

...les autres, attirés probablement comme des mouches sur un étron, n'ont pas tardé à rappliquer par la suite ... malheureusement !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens d'un passage (bref) avec ma famille dans un hôtel réputé de Montreux sur les bords du Leman et de ma tête quand je me suis entendu dire que les enfants en bas-âge étaient interdits au restaurant et qu'ils devaient dîner dans la chambre (c'était en 1977 !).

Je me souviens encore de la tête du responsable quand je lui demandé pourquoi la mémère endimanchée et diamantée jusqu'au bout des ongles était autorisée à y faire entrer son clebs, elle !!!

Je crois que ce jour-là, je suis entré dans le Guinness Book des records du "plus rapide pour remballer ses affaires et quitter un hôtel sur le champ !!!"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens avec affection de ce petit monsieur, toujours de gris vêtu, comptable de son état, dont la hantise était de faire une erreur dans ses chiffres...
Il était capable de recommencer ses calculs 10 fois, 20 fois ... pour être certain que son rapport était juste ... et encore !
Tous, on a essayé de le raisonner, de l'aider ... mais en vain !
Toute sa vie il a vécu dans l'angoisse de l'erreur et c'est cette angoisse perpétuelle qui, un jour, l'a tué... à 51 ans !!! 

Si ce n'était une histoire triste, j'oserais dire que je l'imagine à présent, en train de faire l'inventaire de ses os, minutieusement, en recommençant 10 fois, 20 fois ... ... pour l'éternité !!!:rateau:


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

Y pas longtemps .... je me souviens .... 

- d'avoir rencontré un type Génial...  Mon Grand Fou 
- de notre fameuse grillade....  purée ça a cramé dur ...  !!!
- lui avoir dit : Je t'aime ... comme ça tout simplement...
- d' Un Petit Prince...  la Nuit...,  quand nous n'allions pas très bien ...
- des mots que je vous ai livrés comme ça tout simplement...
- de tout ce que j'ai partagé avec vous tous ...
- des Mystères de la Nuit.... et d'un C½ur qui bat fort... lequel ??? 
- de ceux qui sont restés fidèles  et aussi des autres .... sans rancunes.... La Vie est ainsi faite ...
- de l'Amour que l'on peut rencontrer tout simplement... 
- des mots intimes que nous donnons à lire et qui sont stockés sous forme de Ko...
- des copines du Bar... ah !!! les Filles, elles sont fantastiques .....
- Que je me suis fait un Everest de copains....
- et je voudrais me souvenir de ceux qui le deviendront....

:love: pour vous Tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: pour vous Tous


:love:  ... et pour Toi, Hélène !!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Euh dis, c'est pas un testament, au moins ???*
> 
> :sick: :affraid:
> :mouais:  :mouais:




     Ma non, c'est tout moi ça....  avec des trémolos dans la voix   

Pour que je sois heureuse, il suffit que je sois heureuse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens avoir tapé un long message "je me souviens" , débordant de souvenirs ...

Je me souviens avoir pris beaucoup de temps  ...

je me souviens avoir cliqué sur "envoyer réponse" ...

je me souviens du message d'erreur > vous ne vous êtes pas identifié

je me souviens, oui ça je me souviens !    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens, oui ça je me souviens !  :hein: :mouais:


Arf ! ... ça enrage un maximum !!! 
...et je sais de quoi je parle : un jour j'ai travaillé pendant quelques heures sur un fichier joint à un Lotus Notes sans avoir pris la précaution de le "détacher" auparavant !!!! ... et plaf !!! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

11 : je me souviens de l'an 2000, pas celui du Bug, celui des années 70
12 : je me souviens des corrections de dictées, de singulier = une baffe, pluriel =2 baffes
13 : je me souviens de la loi Veil sur le tabac et de l'instituteur qui avait du troquer les gauloise pour les chewing gum.
14 : je me souviens de mon vélo tellement vieux qu'on le surnommait 14-18
15 je me souviens de mon entrée en 6eme et que le premier truc que j'ai appris était les paroles de la chanson de chagrin d'amour.
16 : je me souviens des "cours d'informatique" avec TRS 80 et imprimantes à aiguille.
17 : je me souviens d'avoir économisé avec mon frère et ma soeur pour acheter un Mo5 (à cause du stylet optique et des 16 couleurs!), et des 3 mois de discussions pour faire accepter à ma mère qu'il fallait une télé en guise de moniteur (car il n'y en avait pas à la maison, et 20 ans après la TV de mes parents est toujours celle là ). Je me souviens de la mauvaise foi culpabilisatrice de nos arguments.
18 : je me souviens que la première chose qu'affichait le Mo5 était : Microsoft basic 1.1
19 : je me souviens des premières consoles de jeu nintendo (octopus, pac man...) que l'on pouvait acheter à la coopérative du collège.
20 : Je me souviens de Best et de la "guerre" Téléphone vs Indochine.


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

Je sais, ça parait bizarre, mais dans Best en 82/83, c'etait pire que Beatles/Stone, (enfin dans un numero dont je me souviens).

    :sleep:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

21 : Je me souviens des bols bretons à anses avec mon prénom dessus.
22 : Je me souviens des concours de château de sable du club mickey de carnac.
23 : Je me souviens que Claude François est mort électrocuté dans sa baignoire, et que Dalida avait pris des Barbituriques (et qu'il y a bien 10 ans entre les 2).
24 : Je me souviens d'un voyage scolaire en Espagne où les cigarettes étaient vendues à l'unité, et où l'on fumait des pétards dans les bars.
25 : Je me souviens que Jimmy Carter était marchand de cacahouètes.
26 : Je me souviens de la frontière France-Allemagne, pont de Kehl.
27 : Je me souviens que les compteurs des magnétocassettes n'indiquaient jamais les mêmes valeurs.
28 : Je me souviens d'avoir failli cassé un lustre en cristal en dansant sur du Michael Jackson lors de ma 1ere Boum.
29 : Je me souviens qu'avec un copain nous nous sommes aperçu que nous passions tous les ans nos vacances au même endroit au cours d'un cours de géologie.
30 : Je me souviens que les vraies chaussettes Burlington avait un double chevron rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ahahah ahah !



 :mouais:  :mouais: ça te fait rire ?  :mouais: 

Moi pas !   

   

PS : c'est bête vous avez loupé que des p'tits bijoux de souvenirs !  :love:  :rose:


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

76/ Je me souviens de la guerre froide, du mur et de l'empire des soviets ! Aurions nous cru, à l'époque, en voir la fin ! Impossible ! Mais maintenant comment expliquer tout ce gâchis ! Comment expliquer à nos enfants que cela a pu exister et l'ampleur des dégâts !

77/ Je me souviens de tous ces bons romans, polars et autres films basés sur la guerre froide ! Comment expliquer que tout çà, sans l'ambiance de l'époque, a perdu de son charme, de son attraction, de sa moelle ! Relisez John Le Carre, sans ces références !

78/ Je me souviens des premières de la TV, en N&B, avec les voix et/ou visages de Claude Darget, Pierre Desgraupes, Pierre Dumayet, Pierre Sabbagh (beaucoup de pierres qui amassèrent mousse  ), Igor Barrère, Etienne Lalou, Jacques Sallebert, Raymond Marcillac et autres Decaunes ! Et ces femmes troncs ! Les speakerines ! ah, j'allais oublier de Léon Z. !

79/ Ahhh, la Piste aux Etoiles et Roger Lanzac, un voisin !

80/ Hééé, Monsieur Ciné !


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

81/ Je me souviens que j'allais oublier d'inénarrables et indéfectibles souvenirs avec Fernandel et Don Camillo...


- Un peu de spaghetti Monsieur le curé ? 

82/ Je me souviens de ces soirées catch, commentées par Roger Couderc ! Et de l'Ange Blanc !

83/ Je me souviens très bien de Claude Darget (qui fut le 1er novembre 1954, le  premier  homme-tronc, présentateurs-journalistes de la TV française) et de son inimitable voix qui commenta tans d'émissions animalières !

84/ Les premières eurovisions, modovisions ! 

85/ Je me souviens que je me suis souvent demandé comment certains de nos anciens ont réussi à traverser le 20ème siècle sans perdre leurs repères !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens qu'en CE1 lorsqu'on nous a demandé (pour un concours de dessin auquel participait la classe) on nous a demandé de dessiner la maison de l'An 2000, j'ai crû que c'était la Maison de Landemil (un gars quoi ! ) (oui j'en suis pas fière !  :rose:    )

Je me souviens qu'on calculait notre âge à l'An 2000, 25 ans : ça me paraissait loin, et vieux !   

Je me souviens (spécial pour ZEBigounet  :love: ) ce jour de classe en CM2, où j'ai eu l'impression de refaire la journée de la veille, tout ce que disait notre instit je le savais, j'ai même fini une de ses phrases en disant :"mais cette leçon on l'a vue hier" ... à la tête de mes camarades (= :affraid: ) ... je compri que ce ne devait pas être le cas ... 

Je me souviens m'être réveillée un matin en cherchant mon aligator partout dans ma chambre ... à ma mère inquiète (mais tu n'as pas d'alligator voyons !) je lui répondais que "SI, et c'est mon copain !", je ne me souviens pas l'avoir trouvé ...   

Je me souviens de Melle Legrand une prof d'histoire de l'art à la fac, une vieille fille habillée de robes sorties de vieux films, toujours une petite ceinture sous les seins (enfin juste au dessus du ventre), sa voix nasillarde, aïgue ... sa fascination pour "Le Caravaze"

je me souviens un soir de fête entre copines, l'avoir imitée, on n'en pouvait plus de rire ... à la table à côté, un homme la trentaine passée ... se retourne et me dis : "Escusez-moi, vous avez Melle Legrand comme professeur ?" ...
Mes dons d'imitatrice se confirmaient ! 

Je me souviens de fous rire systématique en cours d'histoire, au collège, qu'est-ce que j'ai pu pleurer de rire !

Je me souviens du jour où je me suis "battue" avec une fille : une véritable peste qui me narguait et m'insultait ... j'ai pas tenu longtemps : hop un coup de trident dans les dents ! 

Je me souviens du coup de genoux que j'ai donné à un CRS : dans la mâchoire :sick: ...  , j'étais au collège, on faisait une sortie en montagne de 3 jours, on escaladait des crêtes, et lui ... il était encordé avec moi ... un passage difficile ... lui trop près , moi légèrement maladroite ... 


Comme je me souviens du dernier coup que m'a fait ce fichu.....    , avant de cliquer sur "envoyer la réponse" ... un p"tit pomme C m'a sauvée du : "vous n'êtes pas identifié " !!!!


----------



## Spyro (16 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme je me souviens du dernier coup que m'a fait ce fichu.....    , avant de cliquer sur "envoyer la réponse" ... un p"tit pomme C m'a sauvée du : "vous n'êtes pas identifié " !!!!


Ben tu vois c'est pas si dur 
Passons à la leçon suivante: les cookies


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: pour vous Tous




 :rose:  :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens que je ne comprenais pas pourquoi Dorothée avait besoin d'un micro pour parler.

Je me souviens des petits beurres que je noyais dans mon lait à 4 heures chez ma grand mère.

... des poils qui sortaient des oreilles de mon grand père.

Je me souviens que je ne voulais pas manger de champignons.

Je me souviens qu'un jour, mon autre grand père m'a fait une super bonne omelette au café, et que une fois mangée, il m'a dit que ce n'était pas du café, depuis, j'aime les champignons.

Je me souviens de ce type du camping de l'Ile de Ré qui était le seul à se baigner dans les parcs à huître.

Je me souviens lui avoir dit que cela pouvais être dangereux.

Je me souviens de sa réponse : "oui, mais là, il n'y a personne".


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens du joli visage de Dhal  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Je me souviens du bon gout des plats grecs

Je me souviens de la chaleur du sable à Merzouga

Je me souviens des paysages savoyards.


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2004)

86/ Je me souviens du journal "Pilote" ! J'ai eu tous les n° ; il m'ont été volés ! Je me souviens aussi de Spirou et Tintin !

87/ Je me souviens des excellents Bob Morane !

88/ Et bien sur des Blake The Rock et autres comics !

89/ Oss 117 !

90/ Je me souviens de cours de français donné par un membre de la famille d'Anna ! Un amoureux de Zola ! Passion que j'ai partagé ! J'avais fait un exposé de 2 heures sur les Rougon-Maquart !


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

32) Moi si j'ai bonne mémoire c'était Blek le roc qu'il s'appellait, et que mon papa il voulait lire celui que je m'étais achetté..
33) Je me souviens de Marmouset que me lisait ma maman qd j'avais un ou deux ans
34) Je me souviens de Patou et Véronique, mon livre de lecture au cp , et que Patou avait perdu sa dent avec du caramel... :mouais: 
35) Je me souviens de "Michaël ! Es ist Brigitte am Apparat!...Jah Mutti! Ich komme..." ma première leçon d'allemand en sixième
36) Je me souviens des livres verts (Hachette) à titre doré de mon père que j'adorais (les livres!) : 20.000Lieues sous les Mers, Les Robinsons de Terre Ferme (mon préféré) et autres Dernier Quart ...
37) Je me souviens de ma première approche de la Science-Fiction et de la Fantasy : c'était en cm2 dans la classe de Mme Tempesta, elle nous avait fait étudier Niourk de Stephen Wulf puis ... Bilbo le Hobbit... à 10ans c'était pas mal   
38) Je me souviens de la bibliothécaire qui avait donné son autorisation après consultation avec ma mère pour que je puisse lire Christine de Stephen King à 13ans...
39) Aussi loin que je me souvienne j'ai toujours énormément lu, même avant de savoir je "lisait" quand même    (j'ai jamais eu de console moi ! et j'en remercie mes parents... depuis que j'ai l'iMac + adsl, je n'ai plus lu :rose: je vais me rattraper cet été...  )


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

31 : je me souviens des Tristus et des Rigolus qui étaient vert et rouge, sauf dans les pages en bichromie
32 : je me souviens du journal de Spirou, et des hauts de pages de Yann et Conrad
33 : je me  souviens des visites médicales en primaire et du flacon d'urine qu'il fallait apporter, de la peur de le casser.
34 : je me souviens de t'as ton Tann's
35 : Je me souviens de "quel petit vélo à guidon chromé au fond de la cour ?" de Georges Perec, que j'ai relu 3 fois de suite (et une bonne quinzaine de fois depuis.)
36 : Je me souviens d'avoir su la signification des lettres après le nom des voitures (tl, ts, tx, gtl, gts, gti)
37 : Je me souviens d'avoir photocopié  ma tête, mes mains , mes pieds, sur la photocopieuse du bureau de mon père. Je me rappelle qu'elle était grosse comme un lave linge et de la qualité  des noirs.
38 : Je me souviens du château de Guillaume le conquérant, à Caen, et de ma déception chaque fois qu'on me montrait un autre château fort (toujours d'ailleurs 
39 : je me souviens des colonies de vacances et des berlingots de lait condensé sucré qui permettait de se faire pleins de copains, pour peu que comme moi on trouve ça dégueulasse.
40 : Je me souviens de ... Natacha :love: par Walthery


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens que des voisins m'avaient demandé d'aller nourrir leur chien durant leurs vacances ... un minuscule chiuhaha, chiuwawa, chihuahua ... euh  ! (je ne sais même plus comment ça s'écrit !!!:rateau: ), méchant comme une teigne et hargneux comme la peste !!!
Un jour, je demande à mon pote de m'accompagner et ça ne rate pas ... à peine rentré dans la maison, le clebs se précipite, plante ses petites dents aigues dans le mollet de mon pote, qui, surpris et sans aucune intention mauvaise, envoie le chien valdinguer à 5 mètres...
...Purée, il bougeait plus et après 10 minutes, fallait bien se rendre à l'évidence ... plus mort que ça on ne faisait pas !!!!! 
Alors on a mis au point une petite mise en scène en creusant un trou en-dessous de la clôture du jardin et en expliquant aux voisins que je n'avais plus retrouvé le chien et qu'il s'était probablement fait la malle...:rateau: 
On a déposé délicatement le cadavre près d'une route quelques centaines de mètres plus loin !
Pas de chance pour lui : non seulement il s'était taillé, mais il avait réussi à se faire écrabouiller ce con !!! 
Je sais que ce n'est pas bien de rigoler, mais s'il avait pas mordu il serait encore là !!!:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Mouhahahhahaha Zebig, j'adore


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 60/ Je me souviens du combi bleu et des formidables vacances, mes parents dormaient sur le grand lit à l'arrière sur les coffres en contreplaqué fabriqués par ma mère, moi je pionçais par terre sur un matelas sur-mesure, et ma s½ur avait la place vedette, ma mère avait conçu un système de hamac au dessus du cockpit !



Je me souviens du van que nous avions. Lorsque la banquette la plus en arrière était rabattue, un asticieux système maison permettait de déplier des planches. Il suffisait d'ajouter le matelas taillé sur mesure et Hop ! Bonne nuit tout le monde !   :sleep: 
En dessous, il y avait toujours le nécessaire (jérican d'eau, couverts et assiettes, papier et toute une collection de boutes).

Je me souviens que la banquette avant (à l'arrière) en plus de faire couchage abritait en dessous une cage à chat d'une contenance d'au moins deux chats. 

Au dernière nouvelle, ce valeureux van coule une retraite paisible de taxi brousse au Bénin...


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens que ces boutes servaient entre autre à fixer les planches à voile sur le toit, avec les mats et wishbones, les vélos sur la remorque, le hamac entre les arbres et le linge à sécher.
Ils ont aussi permis de faire durer quelques tentes quelques semaines de plus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> une cage à chat d'une contenance d'au moins deux chats.


...J'adore !!!!!!!!!!!   
...à condition toutefois qu'ils n'y fassent pas trop le con !!! d'ou mon conseil d'éviter à tout prix les chats pitres !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

40) Je me souviens de cette femme dans sa twingo, elle roulait à 20km/h dans cette rue qui montait et moi avec ma vieille 125 si je descendait en dessous de 40Km/h je repartais plus... je me souviens qu'elle s'est mise à rouler serrée à droite les roues dans le caniveau *avec le clignotant à droite !* , je me suis dis cool... au moment où je suis passé à son niveau, elle a tourné dans la rue de gauche... quelle conne ! je me souviens du bus qui descendait la rue en sens inverse à 60Km/h et qui a dû piler pour ne pas m'écraser... je me souviens qu'assis par terre, je me disais dans un état second que c'était pas très normal que mon bras aille si loin derrière mon dos :mouais:  , je me souviens que 5mn après, j'ai ressenti comme de violentes envies de tomber dans les pommes et de pousser des cris de douleur à décorner les beaufs !!
41) Je me souviens de ces trois mois de convalescence avec un genre de corset, privé de rando dans les Pyrénnées, de pêche chez moi et de tout ce que vous voulez... bref pas de vacances quoi 
42) Je me souviens de ce vieux fauteuil pliant dont la toile a cédé alors que je convalescais dessus -> recassage de la clavicule(même pas encore ressoudée) 3semaines après l'accident...  . Je me souviens d'avoir avalé sur le champ 3 gros comprimés de codéïne et d'avoir...dormi   
43) Je me souviens quand même que j'ai des séquelles tjrs douloureuses, mais q'avec l'argent de l'assurance j'ai pu m'achetter mon gros cube... :love:  
44) Je me souviens d'une fois ou je me suis cassé le scaphoïde en tombant d'un jujubier (cherchez donc ce que c'est...) : puni de ma gourmandise  :rose: 
45) Je me souviens d'un truc plus drôle (surtout pour moi  ) : à l'école on avait un préau avec de gros piliers en béton d'un mètre de large, autour desquels nous tournions en courant ou pour se cacher... une fois ça n'a pas raté : vlan ! choc frontal (si j'ose dire!) avec un petit qui était presqu'aussi grand que moi mais qui courrait tête baissée... résultat ? -> lui 4 points au front, moi... une dent de lait dans son front  ... et en plus j'ai eu la petite souris     Je me souviens aussi de sa mère qui voulait porter plainte  et qui harcellait la mienne...


----------



## Spyro (16 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 44) Je me souviens d'une fois ou je me suis cassé le scaphoïde en tombant d'un jujubier (cherchez donc ce que c'est...)


 *jujubier* n. masc.  Espèce (Zizyphus jujuba ) de _Rhamnacées_ d'Inde et d'Extrême-Orient, cultivée pour son fruit.

_Ah ben c'est clair ça au moins_  

*Fosse scaphoïde* : petite cavité de l'_apophyse_ _ptérygoïde_ de l'os _sphénoïde_.

_De mieux en mieux_ :hein: 

*scaphoïde* subst. (m.) : petit os du pied (scaphoïde tarsien ouos naviculaire ) ou de la main (scaphoïde carpien ).

_Ah tout de même on aura pas tout perdu ! 
  Mais ça reste ambigu. _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Aaah c'est trop dur de résister ... :love: 


J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Comm' il était très musicien
Il jouait beaucoup des mains
Tout entre nous a commencé
Par un très long baiser
Sur la vein' bleutée du poignet
Un long baiser sans fin.

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Quel pouvait être son prénom
Et quel était son nom
Il s'appelait Je l'appelais
Comment l'appelait-ton ?
Pourtant c'est fou ce que j'aimais
L'appeler par son nom.

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
De quell' couleur étaient ses yeux ?
J'crois pas qu'ils étaient bleus.
Etaient-ils verts, étaient-ils gris ?
Etaient-ils vert de gris ?
Ou changeaient-ils tout l'temps d'couleur
Pour un non pour un oui ?

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Habitait-il ce vieil hôtel
Bourré de musiciens
Pendant qu'il me pendant que je
Pendant qu'on f'sait la fête
Tous ces saxos, ces clarinettes
Qui me tournaient la têt'.

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Lequel de nous deux s'est lassé
De l'autre le premier ?
Etait-ce moi ? Etait-ce lui ?
Etait-ce donc moi ou lui ?
Tout c'que je sais c'est que depuis
Je n'sais plus qui je suis

J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
J'me souviens plus très bien
Voilà qu'après tout's ces nuits blanch's
Il me reste plus rien
Rien qu'un p'tit air qu'il sifflotait
Chaqu'jour en se rasant
Pa pou di dou da di dou di
Pa pou di dou da di dou


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2004)

91/ Je me souviens de la réédition originale que nous avions des ½uvres de Jules Vernes ! Couverture de cuir rouges avec des lettrines dorée et d'énormes lithos au centre ! Génial, le Jules pour les rêves couleur Némo 

92/ Je me souviens que la première fois que je suis allé en Colombie, l'un de mes amis m'a fait conduire un "colectivo" sur les routes acrobatiques andines ! Le "Salaire de la peur" à côté, c'était une gentille plaisanterie 

93/ Je me souviens de Noëls en Alsace où l'on absorbait tellement d'antigel local qu'on arrivait à sortir en chemisette ! Et à pisser sans rester gelé au mur 

94/ Je me souviens de mes accidents de vélo ! J'ai même zappé un 2CV façon "Grandes Vacances" ! Houille la tête ! C'est fragile ces bébêtes ; pas les têtes, les 2CV 

95/ Assez curieusement j'ai peu de souvenirs purement scolaires ! Zappées par le temps les choses chiantes ! Si, je connais toujours par c½ur mes département et préfectures


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
> 
> J'ai la mémoir' qui flanche
> 
> ...


1/3 de magnésium, 1/3 B1 & B2, 1/3 de fer...

+ 1/3 de whisky pour oublier le temps qui passe


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2004)

Sensations de Femmes... je me souviens   


- d'avoir attendu ... mais parfois ça vaut le coup d'attendre...
- de l'avoir désiré très fort..
- de m'être posé souvent la question...  si oui ou non ...
- de me demander si je sauterais le pas...
- de me demander si lui voulait aussi... pas tout de suite ...
- et puis un jour... il a bien fallut que je me rende à l'évidence... c' était oui...
- alors j'ai attendu...
- je n'avais pas peur... même pas d' appréhension.... c'était la Nature...
- d' être restée plate comme une limande... me demandant si j'allais grossir...
- de cet immense bonheur
- et enfin de sentir que quelque chose changeait en moi..
- de voir mon ventre s' arrondir... et mes seins gonfler
- ah !!! Dame Nature, quel pouvoir tu nous as donné...
- d' enfin pouvoir mettre ma main sur mon ventre et le sentir venir s'y lover...
- des ses petits coups tout doux à peine perceptibles...
- de cette attente que j'adorais...
- de cet état de bien-être ...
- du moment où il a voulu venir au Monde...
- que je n'avais pas peur de le voir...
- qu' il est arrivé un jour ... et qu' enfin je l'ai touché pour de vrai..
- de cette bouche si douce qui cherchait mon sein... quelle osmose...
- et de cette petite tête qui se love entre tes seins...
- et de ce regard, les yeux un peu perdus... comme avec un voile dessus...
- des larmes que j'ai versé de le regarder dormir avec le sourire des Anges...
- et de ce bonheur partagé à Deux.... pour J. et pour A.  et encore pour L....

C'est beau la Vie ....  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

J'veux la meme chose, ca a l'air puissant


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sensations de Femmes... je me souviens
> - ...
> - ... pour J. et pour A.  et encore pour L. ...
> 
> C'est beau la Vie ....  :love:



Vu comme ça, oui, ça donne envie.  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

joli, tres joli macelene


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ça, oui, ça donne envie.  :rose:  :love:



vi, quelques années plus tard....  c'est plutôt  :mouais: 

:love:


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens d'avoir lu et relu Montherlant,

Les Jeunes Filles..., je me  souviens de Solange Dandillot et d'Andrée Hacquebaut.
Les choses ont-elles changé ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sensations de Femmes... je me souviens



  :hein: tu m'as piqué mon idée ! 

   merci ...c'est ...  :love: 


 


(bon je fais quoi de mes souvenirs à moi "sensations de femmes" ...  :mouais:  mummm ...?


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: tu m'as piqué mon idée !
> 
> merci ...c'est ...  :love:
> 
> ...



surtout tu les postes :love:  c'est ton tour


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

Arrghh! Je viens à mon tour d'être victime d'un bris de souvenir sauvage et brutal : celui que je prenais depuis toujours pour MON Kiki, le Kiki de tous les Kikis est un FAUX !!! Il a été acheté pas cher à la foire et on m'a fait croire qu'il s'appellait Kiki ! Tromperie et abus de confiance...ça va chercher loin ça ? :mouais: 
A la décharge de mes parents : il est vachement plus beau que le vrai  :love: (il a pas de queue mais au moins il louche pas  )


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

En parlant de kiki....................


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de kiki....................


 oui, allongez vous, je vous ecoute..  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

C'est pas joli de bailler en écoutant.

Moi j'ai pas envie de t'couter, je t'écoute pas.

Mais je fais pas semblant, tu comprends jeune sauvageon ?


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

46) Je me souviens de mon plus gros accident de vélo: je descendais des Saisies vers Crest-voland(en Savoie) sur mon Peugeot  rouge à selle cuir et boyaux (aux roues pas à la selle  c'est des chambres à air revêtues de caoutchouc plus épais, il n'y a pas de pneu en fait, ça fait 1,5cm de large à peine) et donc, la pente était raide et le vélo véloce... 40Km/h, puis 50...puis 60...jusqu'à 64Km/h ! jusqu'au trou dans le goudron qui a provoqué l'arrachement du boyau avant qui s'est enroulé autour du moyeu de la roue, résultat : je suis parti en dérapage total sur la jante en alu avec 3 choix possibles (j'ai pris le quatrième malgrès-moi  ) : tout droit un virage serré avec dans mon axe un mur de granite... à droite un torrent avec un garde-fou de 30cm de haut... à gauche, le même torrent mais avec une scierie artisanale dont la lame circulaire me souriait de toutes ses dents :affraid: ... finalement un deuxième trou plus gros m'a stoppé net à 64Km/h ... j'ai même eu des bleus là où un mec imaginerait pas   :rateau: 

Bon, c'est pas que les mecs parlent que d'accidents, mais faisons un peu la place à la douceur féminine... continuez mesdemoiselles et mesdames


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Moi je me souviens que je l'aime, ca me suffit


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais je fais pas semblant, tu comprends jeune sauvageon ?



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: :modo:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Et non !!! 
Je suis toujours là !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Dans la série "confessions et regrets" ... ...

Je me souviens de ce jeune garçon qui sortait de ses études et qui avait été engagé chez nous dans le cadre d'un CDD ... il devait rester 6 mois dans mon service avant de rejoindre éventuellement le département IT de la maison-mère...

Il s'appelait Alexandre ... très vite, entre nous, on l'a appelé "Alexandra" ... et ensuite, ce fut "Sophie" étant donné son étonnante ressemblance physique avec Sophie Marceau...

Oh ! rien de bien méchant ... on l'aimait bien Alexandre ... il était gentil, sympa, toujours à rigoler et à rendre service ... jamais une remarque ni un mot de travers !

Il avait compris que "chez nous", parmi une bande de nases fiers de l'être, il serait tranquille ... on se croyait tous tolérants, l'esprit ouvert ... humains quoi !

On plaisantait gentiment de sa "différence" qu'après quelques semaines il ne cachait même plus ... il avait confiance en nous ...

Très vite, on a eu quelques remarques de "bofs" d'autres services ... remarque du style : "Hé ! on s'emmerde pas à l'IT ..." ou "Quand est-ce que vous mettez vos chemises roses les gars ?" ... on en rigolait ... au début du moins !

Tout allait bien ... jusqu'à cette soirée "thème années 60" qui avait été organisée pour toute la boîte à l'occasion du lancement d'une nouvelle ligne de produits ... soirée que l'on prévoyait assez débridée comme à notre habitude...

Et débridée, elle le fut .... j'étais dans un coin de la salle avec les gars de mon service et on s'étonnait de l'absence d'Alexandre... jusqu'au moment ou il (ou elle ... je ne sais plus quoi dire...!) apparut à l'entrée de la salle ... purée ... c'était vraiment Sophie Marceau qui nous rendait visite ... superbe ... étonnante ... criante de vérité ... surréaliste !!!

Alexandre, pour s'amuser ... et pour nous amuser ... avait préparé cette surprise - et pour une surprise, ce fut une surprise - tous les regards (il devait bien y avoir une centaine de personnes) étaient tournés vers lui, regards interrogatifs, curieux ... ...

Alexandre s'avança vers notre groupe et c'est alors que tout bascula ... je l'empoignai par le bras et avant qu'il ne puisse dire quoi que ce soit, je lui dis : "Alexandre ... tu as 5 minutes pour aller te changer... dégage !"

Encore aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ce soir là ... 

Le fait est qu'il est parti et qu'il n'est plus revenu à la soirée...

Le lendemain il a donné sa démission et a quitté la société non sans m'avoir laissé un mail disant en substance : "J'en veux à Dieu et aux hommes ... ma seule consolation c'est que si j'avais été une fille vous m'auriez aimé ! signé : Alexandre"

Ce mail, je l'ai encore ... je n'ai plus jamais revu Alexandre et je n'ai jamais eu de ses nouvelles ...

Aujourd'hui encore, je m'en veux et, avec les autres, on a toujours évité d'en parler !

Un fois seulement, Gros René m'a dit : "au moins, maintenant, tu sais ce que c'est d'être un gros con" ... je n'ai pas répondu ...

Les regrets sont vains et inutiles ... des "Alexandre", j'en ai encore rencontrés par la suite.... et plus jamais je n'ai commis la même "ignominie", la même "trahison" ... peut-être devais-je passer par là pour prendre conscience de ma faiblesse ... 

Dieu que cette leçon a été terrible !!!!!


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Merci Macélène, c'est l'une des choses les plus touchantes que j'ai lu de toi..._
> :love:  :love:



    je viens juste de voir le titre de ton post ....;; je ne parlerai qu'en présence de mon avocat ...

Ah   La plus touchante ??  j'en remet une petite couche ??    

Allez moi je vous :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Les Jeunes Filles..., je me  souviens de Solange Dandillot et d'Andrée Hacquebaut.
> Les choses ont-elles changé ?



Oh que oui: il n'y a plus de jeunes filles


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens du jour où je suis allez voir ma belle-soeur à l'hôpital, et qu'on a chiallé dans les bras l'un de l'autre.  

Je me souviens du soir ou avec trois copains on s'est baigné à poil en Vendée, et qu'ensuite on refaisait le monde sur le sable en regardant les étoiles.

Je me souviens du regard de ce couple qui nous demandait du feu quand ils ont vu notre tenue.


----------



## nicogala (20 Juin 2004)

47) Je me souviens des mercredi après-midi passés au jardin de la résidence, avec les mamans lisant-tricotant-papotant sur les bancs en bois peints en vert, sous les mûriers chargés de fruits juteux ... nous (une bonne petite bande) jouions dans les jeux nombreux et rigolos (cage à écureil en bois rouge, tobbogan géant, tourniquet en fer&bois et balançoire...) et en semant la terreur au guidon de nos redoutables bi-cross ! 
Le temps passant, le jardin est désert , les jeux supprimés (norme européene oblige   ) et les gosses de maintenant devant la télé ou je sais pas trop où...  en tout cas pas au bon air au milieu de la verdure et en groupe...)

48) Je me souviens des jours de dégivrage du congélateur...quelle fête ! Nous invitions les copains voisins pour jouer aux Playmobils-eskimos dans de grandes bassines avec la glace du congélo... le pied


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2004)

Oups, cela ralenti ici !
Y a plus de souvenir !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens encore, comme si c'était hier, du premier coup de boule que j'ai reçu ... mon premier point disco qui brille encore de mille feux au firmament de ma mémoire qui s'éparpille en neurones moribondes... 
Ce premier point disco a été la seule et unique joie de ma triste vie et mon coeur fond quand j'y repense... 
Quelqu'un m'aimait ! quelqu'un avait pensé à moi ... et d'un petit clic avait matérialisé son sentiment sans se douter de l'explosion de joie qu'il causerait dans une chaumière froide et lugubre que le bonheur avait depuis longtemps abandonnée... 
La joie de mes enfants affamés à qui j'ai montré ce pavé vert ... les larmes de ma femme qui me susurrait à l'oreille : "je suis fier de toi, mon Big ... tiens, tu auras droit à une 2ième croute de pain ce soir...!" ... les sanglots de ma Mère qui courait dans tout le voisinage en disant : "mon pauvre fils l'a eu ... mon pauvre fils l'a eu !!!!" 
J'avais atteint le but suprême de ma vie : "être aimé par quelqu'un... au moins une fois dans ma vie !"... 

....... .......... ........


Bon ! alors bande de nases ! vous me boulez ou je continue ?????????     
:love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


       ... ouais ! je sais !!! ...      

:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

_Je me souviens de cet arbre, de ce prunier sur lequel je montais dessus, gamin. Je connaissais chaque prise, chaque branche et j'y grimpais souvent jusqu'à la dernière pour y admirer le paysage. Je me hissais alors debout sur la dernière branche au sommet de l'arbre. Non sans quelque inconscience...

L'arbre est vieux, il est sec et je n'y étais plus monté depuis plus de dix ans.  Aujourd'hui Il est abattu. Je n'aurai plus jamais cette vision depuis son sommet. Cette vision de liberté. Nous n'aurons plus de pruneaux. J'entends la tronçonneuse qui geint. Ce bruit est glaçant. Les branches craquent et tombent les unes après les autres. Je ne veux pas entendre ni regarder.

L'arbre est mort. Nous allons planter un olivier._


----------



## nicogala (22 Juin 2004)

Garde-en un morceau  
C'est triste un arbre qui tombe... ça me rappelle les cêdres gigantesques qu'ils on abattus comme des chiens pour construire leur autoroute sous ma fenêtre...  

(ça pousse un olivier en Suisse  :mouais: c'est pas un peu ésotérique ? )


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens de l'odeur des polycopies dans la salle de classe, et de celle des pots de colle "Bib", tout ronds avec la petite spatule.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> (ça pousse un olivier en Suisse  :mouais: c'est pas un peu ésotérique ? )



Le WebOlivier pousse très bien !


----------



## nicogala (22 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de l'odeur des polycopies dans la salle de classe, et de celle des pots de colle "Bib", tout ronds avec la petite spatule.



Tu me l'as piqué ça, j'y pensais depuis un moment 

49) Je me souviens donc des polycopies violettes à l'alcool à brûler avec la machine à polycopier manuelle (ça c'était économique et écologique qd on y pense  )
je me souviens aussi que nous sniffions tous ces feuilles dès que le désigné-volontaire nous les distribuait...
50) Je me souviens des petits pots de colle (Cléopatre je crois) fournis avec une spatule en forme de cueillère , et que bien sûr tout le monde en mangeait un jour ou l'autre (certains parents devaient trouver la consomation un peu suspecte :mouais:   )
51) Je me souviens de ces originaux qui mangeaient des gommes (même les bi-colores crayon+encre !) , et ceux qui mangeaient le papier... (moi je le crachais dans les stylo-bics évidés  ) , d'autre encore rongeaient les règles en plastique...
Quelle génération de drogués psychotiques qd on y pense  ... et dire que certains doivent être maintenant médecins, avocats ou grands fonctionnaires :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens que j'ai oublié de descendre la poubelle ce matin


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Garde-en un morceau
> C'est triste un arbre qui tombe... ça me rappelle les cêdres gigantesques qu'ils on abattus comme des chiens pour construire leur autoroute sous ma fenêtre...
> 
> (ça pousse un olivier en Suisse  :mouais: c'est pas un peu ésotérique ? )



J'ai récupéré un morceau.  Tous comptes faits... on y plantera un abricotier, un pommier ou un cerisier. C'est pas assez abrité pour l'olivier... qu'on a déjà mais qu'on plantera ailleurs.


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu me l'as piqué ça, j'y pensais depuis un moment



bah au lieu d'y penser, il falait le poster, face de rat 
Et ca, tu y a pensé aussi?


Je me souviens du jour où j'ai passé la grille, après troix cent soixante et quelques jours dans la caserne. Je me souviens du regard du portier de permanence qui venait juste d'être incorporé et nous regardait partir. Il faisait beau.


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens de la tete de ma copine, déconfite, libérée après quelques heures d'un voyage sur Air Canada, bloquée dans les toilettes prèsque depuis le décollage. J'ai me suis occupé des deux plateaux repas pour passer le temps


----------



## nicogala (22 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> face de rat


Mais quelle hyène celui-là !   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ca, tu y a pensé aussi?
> ... après troix cent soixante et quelques jours dans la caserne.


     j'aurai du mal


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens des batailles de petits pois à la cantine  Parfois il s'agissait d'en prendre un de le poser sur sa bouche et de souffler pour le faire monter le plus haut possible sans le faire tomber


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Je me souviens du mail d'insultes de ramok lorsque j'avais sous entendus qu'il avait l'age du vieux saule crevé près de l'étang de Berre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens du jour où j'ai passé la grille, après troix cent soixante et quelques jours dans la caserne. Je me souviens du regard du portier de permanence qui venait juste d'être incorporé et nous regardait partir. Il faisait beau.



Piouuuf m'en parle pô Dédé ! 


   

Non plus sérieusement :

Je me souviens du jour où quelqu'un à sonné à la porte j'ai ouvert je devais avoir 10/11 ans, un homme grand maigre, le crâne rasé se trouvait devant moi, de grosse chaussures aux pieds, un sac à dos kaki posé à ses pieds, les joues creusées, le teint pale, son souffle rauque sifflant ... sa voix à peine audible :

-" Et ben, tu ne me reconnais pas ?"

Mon frère, c'était bien lui ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de la tete de ma copine, déconfite, libérée après quelques heures d'un voyage sur Air Canada, bloquée dans les toilettes prèsque depuis le décollage. J'ai me suis occupé des deux plateaux repas pour passer le temps


  ... moi c'était plutôt le contraire !!! 
Avec ma femme on revenait d'Athènes et en descendant vers Bruxelles, on a eu droit à un de ces orages qu'on n'oublie pas facilement ...  ciel tourmenté, nuages bleus "électriques", vent, éclairs, foudre et toute la panoplie ... ça bougeait dans tous les sens !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 
Alors, pendant que ma chère épouse lisait tranquillement ses magazines, moi, je laissais des traces d'ongles indélébiles dans les deux accoudoirs !!!! 
...et c'est quand elle m'a dit avec un rictus goguenard : "si t'as peur, t'as qu'à descendre !" ... que, pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai eu envie de l'étrangler !!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi c'était plutôt le contraire !!!
> Avec ma femme on revenait d'Athènes et en descendant vers Bruxelles, on a eu droit à un de ces orages qu'on n'oublie pas facilement ...  ciel tourmenté, nuages bleus "électriques", vent, éclairs, foudre et toute la panoplie ... ça bougeait dans tous les sens !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> Alors, pendant que ma chère épouse lisait tranquillement ses magazines, moi, je laissais des traces d'ongles indélébiles dans les deux accoudoirs !!!!
> ...et c'est quand elle m'a dit avec un rictus goguenard : "si t'as peur, t'as qu'à descendre !" ... que, pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai eu envie de l'étrangler !!!!:rateau: :rateau:



 déjà raconté ZeBIg, pfff tu perds la boule m'on p'tit vieux ! 


(ps c'est pour rire hein ...?     :love:  )


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Au fait c'est toi qui sort avec ramok ? Lorna ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> déjà raconté ZeBIg, pfff tu perds la boule m'on p'tit vieux !
> 
> 
> (ps c'est pour rire hein ...?     :love:  )



Je me disais aussi, tiens j'ai déjà lu ça quelque part...  Sacré vie... TheBig...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Piouuuf m'en parle pô Dédé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les rangers ça se met sur le rebord de la fenêtre   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Au fait c'est toi qui sort avec ramok ? Lorna ?




Dites c'est une impression ou il cherche à réveiller "Lo" qui dort lui ...?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les rangers ça se met sur le rebord de la fenêtre   :hein:




 ça _sent_ le vécu ça ...


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est une impression ou il cherche à réveiller "Lo" qui dort lui ...?  :mouais:




Je sais pas c'est un souvenir d'un ragot exprimé par d'autres Forumeurs. lol


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas c'est un souvenir d'un ragot exprimé par d'autres Forumeurs. lol




ah non il cherche la merde tout simplement  :mouais:

merci de ne pas polluer ce thread avec ce genre de remarques déplacées ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi c'était plutôt le contraire !!!
> Avec ma femme on revenait d'Athènes et en descendant vers Bruxelles, on a eu droit à un de ces orages qu'on n'oublie pas facilement ...  ciel tourmenté, nuages bleus "électriques", vent, éclairs, foudre et toute la panoplie ... ça bougeait dans tous les sens !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> Alors, pendant que ma chère épouse lisait tranquillement ses magazines, moi, je laissais des traces d'ongles indélébiles dans les deux accoudoirs !!!!
> ...et c'est quand elle m'a dit avec un rictus goguenard : "si t'as peur, t'as qu'à descendre !" ... que, pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai eu envie de l'étrangler !!!!:rateau: :rateau:



 heu ...


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

J'me souviens d'un atterissage forcé sur une île des Bermudes (ça ne s'invente pas), à cause d'un problème au train d'atterissage justement !! Il y avait un orge d'enfer, et les techos réparaient l'avion en se protégeant sous les ailes. Je suivais la scène depuis la salle d'attente...J'avais 6 ans. Et j'adore toujours autant prendre l'avion. Comme quoi ...:sick:


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

c'est pas toujours clair toi ta façon de poster Vendez


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Appelle-moi Roberto !_


 Ok chico !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Pour en revenir au sujet ...

Avant toute chose je préviens ce post risque de comporter certaines scènes remplies de sensibleries, de nanaeries (des trucs de nanas quoi) voir nunucheries ... les personnes à qui cela serait susceptible de heurter leur sensibilité, sont priées de s'abstenir de lire les lignes qui vont suivre ...



5h20 ... réveil, humide : mince : ah ben ce doit etre ça.
Petit tour à la salle de bain ... ah ben ouais, ça y ressemble.
Bon regarder l'heure : 5h25 ... je le réveille ou pas ?
Non, attendre un peu on n'est pas pressés.

Me doucher d'abord, et puis penser : "tiens c'est pour aujourd'hui !!!" vivre ça comme dans un rêve et puis réaliser au fur et à mesure que la douche nous sort de nos songes, regarder son ventre tout rond, et lui parler "je vais enfin voir ta tete"
Ouille, ah ça va commencer là ...
Se sécher.
Bon le sac, il est où ?
Mince qu'est-ce qu'il faut que je prenne déjà ?
Avant aller le voir : -"Mon chéri tu vas être papa aujourd'hui".
Mais oui tu peux dormir encore, oui je te réveillerai, mais oui je suis sûre _on n'est pas pressés_ .

Le sac disais-je, ah il n'y à rien dedans, bon alors quoi y mettre, la liste ou ai-je mis cette liste ?
Ah je l'ai ... mouais bon je vais faire sans ...
Bon dernière vérification, je pense tout avoir...
Ouille ...
Il se lève, oui tu peux te doucher c'est bon ne stresses pas mon chéri ...
il déjeûne ... aie, houlà elle étai tplus longue celle-là ... ffffff, souffler, surtout souffler ...

mais non ne te speedes pas, *on n'est pas press ...ouiiillllle* 


Oui j'ai tout, aller c'est parti.


6h55, un 29 juin, les rues sont désertes à pau, on arrive à la maternité :
"Oui bonjour c'est pour un accouchement "
oh mais oui je suis drôle même dans les situations les plus critiques ! 

Salle d'attente, marcher, faire quelques pas, je le regarde, on est remplis d'émotions, pas un mot, que dire ? c'est trop fort pour l'exprimer.
On nous conduit à la "salle de travail" le docteur va arriver pour vous examiner ...

et là tout s'accélère, tout m'échappe ... (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi).
Pas le temps de m'asseoir, je sens que ça y est c'est LE moment : vite faut appeler la sage-femme ...

Ouillle ... et là tout se mêle, mon pantalon arraché, une position improvisée, quelques cris siffle: ) engueuler la sage femme parce qu'elle "vous fait mal" ... ah non c'est pas vous ? 

-"Elle est là, me dit-il, je vois sa tete"

Jamais je n'oublierai son expression à ce moment là, sa voix ...

Un p'tit effort et la voilà posée sur mon ventre.

il est 7h05, le vendredi 29 juin ...

7h06 : les mots "drôles" de la sage-femme : "pour le prochain vous venez dès que vous perdez les eaux !!!  :mouais:  (quel prochain ?    oh !!)

je crois que les sage-femmes, surtout la jeune stagiaire se souviendront de moi ... ainsi que la future maman qui attendait depuis la veille au soir ainsi que tout l'étage en fait ... 
 :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> -"Elle est là, me dit-il, je vois sa tete"
> 
> ...


Merci c'était super : j'ai cru devenir papa là.


----------



## cecil (22 Juin 2004)

Merci de rester zen et de ne pas provoquer inutilement les autres membres du bar.   Foguenne


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A qui penses-tu ?
> Des noms - Des noms - Des noms - Des noms... !
> 
> :affraid:  :affraid:
> :casse:



à moi :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Cordon ombilical ? 

Merci Lorna, beau témoignage  Tu m'as fait repensé à quelque chose :

Je me souviens de mon premier grand prix historique de Pau  Il pleuvait à torrents et je n'avais pas eu les moyens de budgéter les pneus pluie pour la 2002 :/ Je le ferai plus 
Je me souviens de m'être fait doubler au Lycée par la Fiat Abarth d'un ami... lui, en pneus pluie 
Je me souviens de cette Formule 2 ex Laffite qui a été presque complètement détruite dans une collision à 100 mètres du départ :/
Je me souviens de cet bolides des années 30 qui semblaient se remplir pendant leurs sprints 
Je me souviens que l'année d'après, il ne pleuvait pas mais que c'était pas moi qui conduisait la Béhème... (saloperie de pile ou face ! en plus on avait investi dans des Yokohama de pluie !)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> à moi :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:



 

si on peut plus faire des allussions *tranquille* ici, sans se faire griller ...  :mouais: mais où va le Bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci Lorna !*
> 
> 
> Je me souviens de son _"Non on attend, on va pas embêter tout le monde à cette heure-là !"_
> ...



Et ben moi  j'ai été toute miélieuse avec mon homme ...  :love: 
Meme dans la voiture où il fallait "gérer" les virages et les "légère" douleurs.

Par contre en pleine "action" ... là je ne répondais plus de rien ...   

Vous remarquerez que je n'ai pas insisté voir, j'ai omis quelques détails (pourtant croustillants) :mouais: ...

Violent
Intense
Inoubliable ...

Ça correspond aussi, je rajouterai juste "rapide" ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> mais que c'était pas moi qui conduisait la Béhème... (saloperie de pile ou face ! en plus on avait investi dans des Yokohama de pluie !)




J'ai donc aucune chance de te battre avec ma 4cv


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de mon premier grand prix historique de Pau  Il pleuvait à torrents et je n'avais pas eu les moyens de budgéter les pneus pluie pour la 2002 :/ Je le ferai plus



Tu l'as fait cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

non. 2002 et 2003. Mais j'ai piloté qu'en 2002. On est deux sur la voiture pour l'instant  Ça fait loin pour moi, je suis de Lille. Avec le camion, le plateau avec la bagnole dessus, c'est galère et crevant. On a décidé de ne plus le faire depuis cette année. Dommage. Un vrai circuit celui-là


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A qui penses-tu ?
> Je me souviens de son _"Non on attend, on va pas embêter tout le monde à cette heure-là !"_
> Une demi-heure après, des hurlements dans la voiture, et de l'application crispée que je mettais à m'arrêter au feux _(à 4 heures du mat' !)_



Moi je me souviens de ma femme, le soir. Premières contractions vers 11h à peu près. Un peu de stress, évidemment. Puis, vers minuit (c'était toujours pas très fort) : "tu veux que je t'amène à la clinique ? - Ah ! non, maintenant, moi je dors !". 

C'est comme ça qu'on part tranquillement à la clinique le lendemain à 1h de l'après-midi presque dans le calme, juste au moment où il n'y a pas de circulation. Et le tout avec une naissance à 15-16h : une femme pour qui le sommeil c'est sacré, c'est reposant, je vous conseille


----------



## cecil (23 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rester zen et de ne pas provoquer inutilement les autres membres du bar.   Foguenne




je provoque pas, je plaisante.

Cordialement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> "Oui bonjour c'est pour un accouchement "
> oh mais oui je suis drôle même dans les situations les plus critiques !


Arffff !!!!!     

Petite histoire "pharmaco-médicale" :

Dans mon quartier, il y a une petite pharmacie tenue par une charmante dame qui a le défaut de parler très fort !:affraid: 
En plus, elle s'est donnée pour mission d'expliquer de façon haute et intelligible l'utilisation de tous les médicaments qu'elle vend ... jusque là ... c'est bien ... rien à redire !!!:rateau: 
...ça veut dire que, quand vous faites la queue en attendant votre tour, vous l'entendez donner des conseils d'utilisation à la personne qui se trouve 10 mètres devant vous ... c'est parfois poilant ! 
Jusqu'au jour ou, les intestins ravagés par un morceau de cabillaud qui devait dater de l'ère glaciaire, je suis entré dans la pharmacie bondée comme à son habitude...
Quand ce fut mon tour, je demandais discrètement une boîte familiale d'Imodium et c'est là qu'elle déploya tout son art et je vous prie de croire qu'elle a mis le paquet : j'ai eu droit à toutes les questions possibles et imaginables du style : "...et vous allez combien de fois par jour ??? molles ou liquides ???? ça vous irrite ?????" ... et tout ça devant une bande de cons hilares qui n'en pouvaient plus !!!!!! 
Agacé, je me penchai vers elle ... elle tendit l'oreille et je lui susurrai tout sourire dehors : "Madame, si vous ne vous pressez pas à me servir, vous aurez sur votre parquet les réponses à toutes vos questions !!!!!:rateau: " ..................... quelques secondes après, j'étais servi !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Pfff et j'peux meme pas coup de bouler


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... les intestins ravagés par un morceau de cabillaud qui devait dater de l'ère glaciaire,...



Ne viens pas te plaindre hein ? Qu'est ce qu'il dit Monsieur Marie ? _"C'est pas parce que c'est déjà fait qu'il n'y a rien à faire !!!"_ Alors le poisson congelé, on le *passe au cro-ondes* avant de le manger !!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ah?? faut pas le grailler direct ??? Ca marche aussi avec le poisson carré avé les oeuils dans le coin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Tidju ! vous êtes en "couple" vous deux ???????   
...quand on en voit un arriver, y'a l'autre qui rapplique dare-dare comme Maya l'abeille !!! :rateau: 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

On doit se lever à la même heure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens, il y a quelques années j'ai du faire un spermogramme, je me suis donc rendu dans un labo d'analyses.
> Me v'là tout seul enfermé avec mon flacon et mes bonnes manières dans une pièce habituellement destinée aux prèlevements sanguins


Curieux de constater qu'une pièce habituellement réservée à des prélèvements sans gains soit affectée à des opérations boursières !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Curieux de constater qu'une pièce habituellement réservée à des prélèvements sans gains soit affectée à des opérations boursières !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



En forme aujourd'hui Zebig !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Oh ! JO-LI !*_
> _Monsieur est en grande forme !_
> Tu dois vraiment être l'invité incomparable des noces et banquets les plus courus de Belgique, le bouffon indispensable des frigorifiés conseils d'administration, le joyau des réunions parents-profs !


Arf ! ne crois pas ça ! ... la plupart du temps, je suis sérieux ou j'essaie de l'être ! ... le seul problème c'est que je suis assez gaffeur et maladroit de nature !
Ce qui me fait marrer parfois quand j'arrive quelque part, c'est de voir les regards hilares des "autres" qui se demandent : "bon ! qu'est-ce qu'il va nous concocter aujourd'hui, le dino ???"   

Tiens la semaine dernière on nous présente un projet de nouveau design de flacon pour un parfum qui sera lancé en début d'année prochaine ... ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que, bien entendu, c'était une maquette ... un factice en quelque sorte !
J'arrive, je prends délicatement une coupe de mousseux à l'entrée, je zieute le flacon original sur son piédestal entouré de mille feux, j'attrape le flacon ... essaie de l'ouvrir pour au moins humer la fragrance et ... horreur ... le flacon se casse en deux au niveau du bouchon laissant échapper un liquide coloré sentant le vinaigre !!!!!!!
C'est alors que je me suis dit : "Big t'es mal barré ! si ça tombe ils n'ont qu'une maquette et je l'ai explosée !!! "
... je décide de faire l'innocent ... je repose délicatement le flacon sur son socle ... tente de remettre le bouchon en équilibre ... sors mon mouchoir pour éponger le liquide et ... c'est alors que je m'apercois que le podium de présentation est placé juste devant un grand miroir dans lequel je vois une dizaine de visages consternés me regarder........ :rose: 
J'ai balbutié quelques excuses que j'ai toujours dans mon répertoire ... j'ai prétexté une deadline pour sortir de la pièce en vitesse et dans le couloir, j'ai croisé quelques journalistes qui venaient pour prendre quelques clichés de l'oeuvre d'art...  et là ... j'en suis encore honteux ... j'ai souri en acceptant mon destin ...   

Mais ... inutile de vous dire que ça a ch..... par la suite !!!!!:sick: :affraid:


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

Histoire de Pharmacie...  
On a toujours une copine un peu "nunuche".Et ce jour là, Max décide de l'envoyer à la pharmacie avec son ordonnance de vitamines.
Au comptoir, la pharmacienne, complice de Max lit à haute voix la dite prescription:
"Alors...  il vous faut donc une boîte de Sargénor © bite en Or ? c'est ça ?"
Imaginez la tête de ma copine "nunuche".. la pôv...

Ah! ces internes de mes années de gardes....     que de souvenirs à suivre...

  Dis mon Thebigounet? toi aussi tu dois prendre du Sargénor © ??


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Curieux de constater qu'une pièce habituellement réservée à des prélèvements sans gains soit affectée à des opérations boursières !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




Du grand art mon bigounet!!!     

Dommage que je peux plus te coupdebouliser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis mon Thebigounet? toi aussi tu dois prendre du Sargénor © ??


... en infusion le soir et en intra-veineuse le matin !!!
L'après-midi, je me contente d'un goutte à goutte durant la sieste !!!!
... pour le résultat ... très moyen ! 

...faut pas demander si je n'en prenais pas !!!!!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En forme aujourd'hui Zebig !!!


...euh ! c'était dans la bonne moyenne !:sleep: 
...mais depuis l'apparition de ton avatar, j'ai mon clavier qui baigne dans l'adrenaline !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh ! c'était dans la bonne moyenne !:sleep:
> ...mais depuis l'apparition de ton avatar, j'ai mon clavier qui baigne dans l'adrenaline !!!



Déjà un problème d'injection


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> _*Oups !*_
> :rose:  :rose:
> Vous aussi ça vous fait cet effet-là ??
> ...



Arrete j'ai la gaule


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Agacé, je me penchai vers elle ... elle tendit l'oreille et je lui susurrai tout sourire dehors : "Madame, si vous ne vous pressez pas à me servir, vous aurez sur votre parquet les réponses à toutes vos questions !!!!!:rateau: " ..................... quelques secondes après, j'étais servi !!!!!




Arffff (c)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Pfiouuuu. il a placé la barre super haute là TheBig  Chapoba  je me suis quasi pissé dessus  Et le spermatruc pas mal aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuu. il a placé la barre super haute là TheBig  Chapoba  je me suis quasi pissé dessus  Et le spermatruc pas mal aussi


... vous spermettez que je me repose maintenant !!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ben Phallopes pas t'épuiser comme ca aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben Phallopes pas t'épuiser comme ca aussi


Quoi !!!!! Tu me trompes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Non mais t'uterus ou la ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Ce midi, j'hésitais pour l'apéro .... Whisky, porto blanc, porto rouge ... et puis, en vous lisant je me suis dis : "Allez va ! Gin !" ......    :rose: :rateau: 

:casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...Phallopes ...



N'écris pas la bouche pleine, on a du mal à te lire là :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ne crois pas ça ! ... la plupart du temps, je suis sérieux ou j'essaie de l'être ! ... le seul problème c'est que je suis assez gaffeur et maladroit de nature !
> Ce qui me fait marrer parfois quand j'arrive quelque part, c'est de voir les regards hilares des "autres" qui se demandent : "bon ! qu'est-ce qu'il va nous concocter aujourd'hui, le dino ???"
> 
> Tiens la semaine dernière on nous présente un projet de nouveau design de flacon pour un parfum qui sera lancé en début d'année prochaine ... ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que, bien entendu, c'était une maquette ... un factice en quelque sorte !
> ...




   

ton 4x4 est mal garé thebig


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Non mais qu'est ce qu'on est con (nom commun donné au sexe feminin pour les incultes)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Tout compte fait, je prendrai bien un Scotch ... Gordon bien entendu, et qui plus est, ombilical pour rester dans la couleur locale !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Sperme y ca comme reponse ??? ah bon ! 
Bon je vais matter Canal, y'a un pro qui s'tate a c't'heure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bien.


    .... Excuses !!!!!  :rose: :rose:  ... mais c'est les MGZ qui m'ont poussé !!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Oh l'aut' comment qu'il nous refile le bébé


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Recentrons...  

Je me souviens des tables en formica jaunes vertes et bleue zêbrées de la cantine de maternelle. :bebe: 

Je ne me souviens plus si elles étaient rondes ou octogonales. 

Je me souviens de la joie, presque de la frénésie qui nous emparait quand on nous servait des pâtes.

Je me souviens du choeur déchainé qui hurlait : "Des Pââââtes ! Des Pââââtes ! Oui mais des Panzanis !"
   :modo:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ah je me souviens de nos preparations a base d'ether avec le copain sur les solex de sa collec' (pfou il en avait bien une 15aine) un vrai bonheur. 
Le meilleur a été de se faire flasher a 97Km/h dans la descente de la N20 du côté de Monthlery.

Nous bien sur de bonne fois avec le copain : "mais m'sieur, on est en solex" 
Le gendarme a conclut par un "la machine doit deconner"


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

96/ Celui qui me vient à l'esprit, c'était dans les années 60, à la montagne, une magnifique chambre avec vue sur le Mont Blanc, presque la même vu que l'ami Sylko et !...
...ah oui, un détail, 10 jours de cette vue mais au lit avec une jambe dans le plâtre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 96/ Celui qui me vient à l'esprit, c'était dans les années 60, à la montagne, une magnifique chambre avec vue sur le Mont Blanc, presque la même vu que l'ami Sylko et !...
> ...ah oui, un détail, 10 jours de cette vue mais au lit avec ...



ça commençait bien pourtant ...  



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> une jambe dans le plâtre



 :sick:  :hosto:  :sick: moins drôle !


----------



## nicogala (17 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens qu'un jour en creusant un tout petit trou dans le jardin de mon grand-père pour y enterrer mon oiseau mourru, je suis tombé avec stupéfaction(et fort hasard) sur 4 ou5 de mes jouets (de petits personnages en plastique, dont un sage chinois et un stroumpf + un soldat de plomb)  gisant là à 10cm sous terre, au milieu des vieilles coquilles de noix et des feuilles en décomposition... je n'ai pu qu'accuser mon petit cousin qui était venu en vacance pdt l'été... drôle de jeu qd même non, 'trouvez-pas ? Si mon oiseau était pas mort là et si j'avais pas creusé à cet endroit du jardin... j'en serais encore à chercher mon sage chinois moi... :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

Hier soir, je me suis souvenu ....
Je me suis souvenu que la maison était gaie et accueillante lorsqu'elle était remplie de cris d'enfants ... avant qu'ils ne partent ou ne s'éloignent ... mariage, études ... la distance s'installe, doucement mais sûrement ...
La semaine va s'écouler dans une certaine solitude et dans l'attente du vendredi soir ... dans l'attente de les revoir et de les embrasser avant qu'ils ne s'en aillent à nouveau...  
Les enfants ne nous appartiennent pas ... ils ne sont pas responsables du vide qu'ils laissent dans nos coeurs lorsqu'ils s'éloignent pour vivre leur vie...
Egoïsme ? ce sentiment qui voudrait qu'ils soient avec nous pour toujours ? Je ne crois pas !
L'égoïsme ne vous tord pas les tripes quand vous vous réveillez en sursaut à 2 H du mat ... l'Amour, si ...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

je me rappelle de noel 88 quand je suis arrivé en france.... l'hyver a eté bien froid et la belle furure famille s'en fichait completement....merci regine de m'avoir preté de quoi m'habiller ;

je me rappelle l'annonce a ma belle mere de ma grossesse:
espece de salope t'a trouvé le moyen de coincer mon fils suivi d'une claque memorable

je me rappelle le jours de mon premier mariage au restaurant où je passera le plus de temp au toilette que dans la salle pour echapper aux beaux parents qui exigent  que je les appelle  papa et maman

je me rappelle le jour de l'accouchement ou belle mere prend ma fifille dans ses bras et dis " bonjour ma fille moi je suis ta maman"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me rappelle le jour de l'accouchement ou belle mere prend ma fifille dans ses bras et dis " bonjour ma fille moi je suis ta maman"


     
... ça existe ça ????? ...


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça existe ça ????? ...


Bien plus que tu ne peux l'imaginer...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bien plus que tu ne peux l'imaginer...


Hé ben !!!!!!  
2 possibilités : soit je suis un "gros naïf", soit j'ai été épargné ... ou les deux !!!!!   
...ça me scie et ça m'attriste ce genre de trucs !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben !!!!!!
> 2 possibilités : soit je suis un "gros naïf", soit j'ai été épargné ... ou les deux !!!!!
> ...ça me scie et ça m'attriste ce genre de trucs !!!!!



non t'inquiete t'es pas un gros naif .....
tu as presque l'age de mes parents (1946 ), mes ex beau parents autour de 1940

tu a eu la chance de tomber sur des parents ouvert et surement plus cultivé de mes ex bp ......qui sont resté a l'education de leur ancetres et que malheuresement meme en 2004 cette educations continuant a la prodiguer aux reste de belles filles (n'ont eu que des garçon)

pour ma part je me suis separé d'eux avant meme que leur fils me quitte et je me suis "drolement bagarré" pour la garde de ma fifille

dans les souvenir , et je terminerai avec cette paranthese tristounette :

je me souviens du jours où j'ai recu la convocation devant un juge pour me retirer la garde de fifille en faveur de ma belle mere parce que suivant son temoignage je couchait avec ma fille mon amie et mon ami tous dans le meme lit  !!!!


----------



## goonie (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non t'inquiete t'es pas un gros naif .....
> je me souviens du jours où j'ai recu la convocation devant un juge pour me retirer la garde de fifille en faveur de ma belle mere parce que suivant son temoignage je couchait avec ma fille mon amie et mon ami tous dans le meme lit !!!!


Malheureusement dans ces cas là, les gens sont prêts à tout   
J'ai connu ça et c'est fou jusqu'où certains peuvent aller  
Bon, là je crois que the Big ne va pas s'en remettre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je crois que the Big ne va pas s'en remettre


C'est pas tellement que je ne vais pas m'en remettre, mais je me sens totalement "dépassé" !!!!!   
...pourquoi tant de haine et de méchanceté alors que la seule présence d'un enfant devrait suffire à rendre la vie plus belle ??????  
Franchement, et sans exagérer, je suis triste de tant d'incompréhension et de tant de problèmes....  

Aussi loin que je m'en souvienne, j'ai toujours vécu dans une "petite bulle" de tendresse et d'amour avec des parents qui étaient (et qui sont d'ailleurs toujours malgré que mon Père s'en soit allé) la représentation d'un monde merveilleux d'entraide, de compréhension et de respect  mutuel....
Parfois j'ai honte de dire : "Oui ! la vie m'a donné des parents merveilleux !!!" ... ...et parfois aussi, j'ai envie de m'en excuser parce que je sais que d'autres n'ont pas ou n'ont pas eu cette chance...
Toute ma vie, j'ai essayé autant que faire se peut, de reconstituer ce "petit monde" ou "tout le monde il est beau et tout le monde il est gentil" parce que je sais qu'à l'extérieur ben c'est pas pareil ... et que la hargne, la jalousie, la méchanceté, la cruauté, l'incompréhension, la violence sont à nos portes...
Jamais je n'ai caché à mes enfants ce qui se passait à l'extérieur ... j'ai simplement tenté de leur donner un "havre de paix" ou ils peuvent se réfugier quand tout va mal et se retrouver dans la paix et la sérénité pour reprendre leur souffle....
Aucune mérite ... je ne fais que transmettre ce que j'ai toujours connu et j'espère qu'ils continueront à leur façon !
Si tel était le cas, ma vie aura eu le sens que je voulais lui donner...

Alors, quand je vous lis ... quand je vois les problèmes auxquels certains sont confrontés, ma peine est directement proportionnelle à mon sentiment d'impuissance et je me répète : "mais comment cela est-il possible ???"


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens de mes vacances chez mes grands-parents, à passer mes journées perché dans le merisier
Je me souviens du coupé Taunus L de mes parents remplacé par une Audi 100 verte
Je me souviens du regard de la première fille que j'ai aimé
Je me souviens de la naissance de mes deux filles
Je me souviens du soir terrible de la mort de la deuxième il y a un an et demi
Je me souviens que c'est cet été que j'avais envie de me marier avec ma femme, pas il ya deux ans
Je me souviens que j'aimais rentrer chez moi quand elle habitait encore là...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tellement que je ne vais pas m'en remettre, mais je me sens totalement "dépassé" !!!!!
> ...pourquoi tant de haine et de méchanceté alors que la seule présence d'un enfant devrait suffire à rendre la vie plus belle ??????
> Franchement, et sans exagérer, je suis triste de tant d'incompréhension et de tant de problèmes....
> 
> ...



T'es un mec bien Zebig.  

Merci


----------



## Niconemo (18 Octobre 2004)

Superbe sujet... merci à tous. Je repasserai pour le lire en entier... et peut-être y laisser mon petit cailloux précieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, quand je vous lis ... quand je vois les problèmes auxquels certains sont confrontés, ma peine est directement proportionnelle à mon sentiment d'impuissance et je me répète : "mais comment cela est-il possible ???"



Peut-être que c'est ta vie après tout qui est impossible


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me rappelle de noel 88 quand je suis arrivé en france.... l'hyver a eté bien froid et la belle furure famille s'en fichait completement....merci regine de m'avoir preté de quoi m'habiller ;
> 
> je me rappelle l'annonce a ma belle mere de ma grossesse:
> espece de salope t'a trouvé le moyen de coincer mon fils suivi d'une claque memorable
> ...



Tu as dû en baver ma pauvre !!!   
Je suis un peu comme zebig, j'ai eu jusqu'à présent une vie à peu près heureuse et j'ai du mal à m'imaginer le malheur des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

la vie continue malgré bon gré ......

des horreur j'en ai vu  meme apres ce mariage 
le + terrible le 10 mars 1993 mais bon
*je suis la , vivante et plus forte que jamais*
et meme (je suis gonflé on pourrait dire) tres fiere de moi


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

J'ai également connu une enfance heureuse.  

Mais depuis, le temps a eu raison de ma naïveté et de mon insouciance.

Avant de s'engager, on devrait toujours connaître les beaux-parents. Ca donnerait une piste.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 35/ Je me souviens de Robert Bénita, mon prof de boxe, qui m'a rendu confiance en moi à l'adolescence quand j'allais pas bien.



Tu sais que j'ai bossé pour lui il y a deux ans? Je m'occupais de ses mac...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sensations de Femmes... je me souviens
> 
> 
> - d'avoir attendu ... mais parfois ça vaut le coup d'attendre...
> ...



Merci de ces mots


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

je me souviens des étoiles qui brillaient dans ses yeux le premier matin où elle s'est réveillée dans mes bras
je me souviens des heures passées à s'aimer
je me souviens des heures passées à la regarder dormir
je me souviens des petits détails du quotidien que j'essayais de rendre agréable pour qu'elle n'ait pas à s'en soucier
je me souviens des moments passés avec notre fille qui est un rayon de soleil
je me souviens des heures passées effondré sur plancher du salon quand elle est partie pour un autre
je me souviens de ce petit baiser doux que nous avons échangé samedi soir après avoir dîné tous les deux
je me souviens de ma tristesse d'hier soir quand elle est repartie chez lui...


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens...



de rien, j'ai encore trop bu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens ... de vous avoir tous lus !
...de m'être abreuvé à vos bonheurs et d'avoir pleuré de vos malheurs...
... je pense à vous ... maigre consolation qu'une pensée qui vole vers vous et se perd dans l'infini virtuel ... piètre main tendue qu'une main qu'on ne peut voir ni toucher ...
Un jour de 2001, je suis venu ici ... j'y ai rencontré des frères, des soeurs, des fils, des filles, des amis inconnus mais ô combien attachants...
Savoir que parfois, dans les méandres du Web, quelqu'un pense à moi, à vous, à nous ... ça colore un peu la vie et ça fait du bien...
Je pense à vous ... souvent !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens ... il y a quelques semaines ...
Au courrier, une lettre qui m'était adressée ... elle arrivait de France ... dedans, une carte manuscrite et une mignonne petite souris en feutre, toute plate en forme de "crêpe bretonne" ... quelques mots du style : "on était en Bretagne, on a vu cette petite souris et on a pensé à toi !!!!!"...
Sa provenance ... deux membres de ce forum que je n'ai jamais rencontrés mais avec qui j'échange quelques conneries régulièrement...
En parcourant les quelques mots, la lettre dans une main et la petite souris dans l'autre, j'en ai eu le coeur tout retourné ... "ils" avaient pensé à moi ... comme ça ... gratuitement ... fortuitement...
D'un seul coup, le monde était plus beau ...
Pour moi, cette petite souris est devenu le symbole de ce forum ... il ne se passe pas un jour sans que je la regarde ... et quand je la regarde, c'est à eux que je pense ... à eux et à vous, soeurs et frères inconnus mais ô combien présents...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Octobre 2004)

Aprés, j'suis allé faire caca...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés, j'suis allé faire caca...


...si tu n'existais pas, il faudrait t'inventer !!!!!! :rateau:    
...allez ... file !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Octobre 2004)

Hi, hi..


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> des amis inconnus mais ô combien attachants...


me suis douché depuis   prop'comme du Téflon©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me suis douché depuis   prop'comme du Téflon©


Mwouais ! mais si je t'embrasse, toi avec ta moustache et moi avec ma barbe, ça risque de faire "velcro" !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Niconemo (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens d'un jour d'orage.
Je me souviens d'un déménagement.
D'un divorce et d'un appartement trop grand et trop cher, sans doute.
J'avais le front appuyé contre une fenêtre et regardais dehors.
J'étais trop petit alors je ne pouvais que gêner, c'est sur... c'est moi qui gardait l'appartement presque vide entre 2 aller-retours de camionette...
Je n'avais aucun souvenir d'un autre chez-moi malgré quelques photos éternellement jaunies et de vagues sensations d'ailleurs et de montagne.
Dehors des trombes d'eau faisait des rideaux gigantesques dans le ciel et des vagues immenses et crépitantes sur le bitume du parking, transformant les allées en torrents.
L'appartement continuait à perdre de sa substance mais je ne me rappelle pas d'autre chose que de ma fenêtre, de l'orage d'un côté et du vide de l'autre. Mais c'est sur, la ceinture qu'utilsait ma mère quand je ressemblais trop à mon père avait filé dans les premiers cartons. J'étais bien. En sécurité dans mon orage.
J'avais 8 ans et je pensais... à ne plus jamais m'en arrêter. J'avais 8 ans et je naissais pour la deuxième fois (mais pas la dernière).
Et mes pensées étaient rythmées par les éclairs aveuglants qui fissuraient le ciel de part en part, et...
quelques seconde après, dans le grondement du tonnerre le verre vibrait à m'en cogner la tête. Mais je laissais mon front appuyé, pour mieux sentir les choses...
... un jour d'orage, c'est tout.

Quand ça sera mon tour d'avoir un enfant, je me souviendrai encore...

... et c'est très bien comme ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est magnifique..._
> On entend les bruits de l'orage et du vide, et puis l'odeur des cartons...
> :rose:
> *Merci.*


Pas mieux !!!!!!


----------



## aricosec (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est magnifique..._
> On entend les bruits de l'orage et du vide, et puis l'odeur des cartons...
> :rose:
> 
> *Merci.*


.
*pheup !*   ,on voit bien que c'est pas toi qui portait les cartons ! :hein: 
.
: :


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens qu'il vaudrait mieux parfois ne pas se souvenir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens d'une nuit passée avec une inconnue il y a bientôt 10 ans
Je me souviens de sa tendresse et de son amour
Je me souviens de la longue discussion qui a suivi
Je me souviens que j'étais bien dans ses bras
Je me souviens de l'avoir croisée par hasard des années après
Je me souviens du respect que j'ai pour elle parce que c'était quelqu'un de bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait mieux, oui, soulagement de surface, mais parfois le souvenir est là _faisant plus de dégâts dans l'ombre qu'à la lumière résiduelle de la conscience à plat._



À nos actes manqués ? Ce n'est pas ce dont je parle mais c'est joliment dit


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une nuit passée
> Je me souviens de sa tendresse et de son amour
> Je me souviens que j'étais bien dans ses bras



Le Meilleur des Mondes
La chambre à peine éclairée par la lueur d'une aube prometteuse de soleil, elle est venue s'asseoir  au coin du lit, ses ballerines à la main..
Elle savait que le matin éteindrait les étoiles et apporterait un certain apaisement. Elle savait qu'il avait sa façon de franchir les frontières interdites au-delà desquelles les corps évoluent sans la moindre réserve et en totale symbiose.
Sentir cette main survoler sa nuque, sensation aussi simple que de respirer.
C½ur battant et résonnant comme un écho dans une grotte, la peau frémissante et traversée de frissons. Corps abandonnés temporairement qui reproduisent le désir.
Elle se défend à peine pour lui bloquer la main et avant d'en prendre conscience, ils roulent sur le  lit. D'abord gauchement, les lèvres s'effleurent à peine, puis avides, elles explorent avec saveur, lentement tous les contours de ces terres de plénitude. Caresses infinies diluées dans le temps. Elle n'ose pas parler de peur qu'aujourd'hui ne devienne demain.
Il lui retire son pull, elle lève les bras pour lui faciliter la tâche et laisse découvrir de tièdes rondeurs qu'il embrasse avec passion. Elle l'aide alors, aussi enthousiaste que malhabile, étonnée de découvrir sa peau si douce.
Puis vinrent les caresses, les étreintes, les brefs soupirs, les gémissements profonds, les mains habiles gommant les frontières entre la chair et l'esprit, la brutalité et la délicatesse, Elle et Lui, la peau et l'émotion, le visible et l'invisible.
Totem résolument dressé, disposé, prêt, sans réticences aucune.
Ce délire, ce mirage, cette sensation de quitter son propre corps pour se fondre dans celui de l'autre, état obsessionnel aux racines profondes. Ivresse d'odeurs mêlées, cannelle, poivre, sueurs, vertiges de fragrances, arôme boréal de la voie lactée . Leurs yeux plissés produisent des images spéculaires, leurs esprits des souvenirs dilués dans le temps. 
Encore une fois cet Aujourd'hui est devenu Hier.


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois cet Aujourd'hui est devenu Hier.


Y'en a qu'ont de la chance... chez moi, cet Hier se traduit par "y'a un paquet de semaines" 

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le Meilleur des Mondes
> La chambre à peine éclairée par la lueur d'une aube prometteuse de soleil, elle est venue s'asseoir  au coin du lit, ses ballerines à la main..
> Elle savait que le matin éteindrait les étoiles et apporterait un certain apaisement. Elle savait qu'il avait sa façon de franchir les frontières interdites au-delà desquelles les corps évoluent sans la moindre réserve et en totale symbiose.
> Sentir cette main survoler sa nuque, sensation aussi simple que de respirer.
> ...



Un Retour au meilleur des Mondes est-il prévu ? Mon conditionnement a besoin d'être reformaté.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'ont de la chance... chez moi, cet Hier se traduit par "y'a un paquet de semaines"
> 
> :love:



Mais en attendant, quelle production de smileys tous mieux les uns que les autres


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'ont de la chance... chez moi, cet Hier se traduit par "y'a un paquet de semaines"
> 
> :love:



C'est le titre bon sang qui m'a donné cette idée de * souvenirs * 
"Souvenez-vous..."  donc je me souviens


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi, Macélène, mais je ne peux garder _un semblant de sérieux_ après l'intervention de Poildep !
> 
> 
> Pour vous deux, dans un registre... différent :     :love:  :love:



d'ailleurs on a bien rit cette nuit  comme d'hab


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le Meilleur des Mondes
> La chambre à peine éclairée par la lueur d'une aube prometteuse de soleil, elle est venue s'asseoir  au coin du lit, ses ballerines à la main..
> Elle savait que le matin éteindrait les étoiles et apporterait un certain apaisement. Elle savait qu'il avait sa façon de franchir les frontières interdites au-delà desquelles les corps évoluent sans la moindre réserve et en totale symbiose.
> Sentir cette main survoler sa nuque, sensation aussi simple que de respirer.
> ...



Caroline! (elle s'appelait Caroline) Sors du corps de Macelene!!!!!! :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est *un coming out*, ma parole ???
> 
> :love:



un quoi tu dis...  * un sorti dehors *  ???    

ou l'art de détourner


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un Retour au meilleur des Mondes est-il prévu ? Mon conditionnement a besoin d'être reformaté.



Reformatage et prévisions à court terme      :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A choisir pour lui, je pense qu'il irait à l'essentiel...



Il faudra que nous ayons une discussion à ce sujet un jour


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens d'un petit visage d'ange
Je me souviens des petits yeux fermés à jamais au milieu d'un petit visage bleui
Je me souviens de ce sentiment d'impuissance face à la fatalité
Je me souviens tous les jours...


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un petit visage d'ange
> Je me souviens des petits yeux fermés à jamais au milieu d'un petit visage bleui
> Je me souviens de ce sentiment d'impuissance face à la fatalité
> Je me souviens tous les jours...



Juste pour toi  Kisss


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Reformatage et prévisions à court terme      :rose:



Le monsieur d'Itunes me dit "sick in your mind". C'est grave ?

C'est à court terme que cette mainteannce est nécessaire parce que "in the long run, we are all dead"


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens de l'odeur sucrée du Quatre quart qui chauffait dans le four chez mes grands parents
Je me souviens de l'odeur de ma salle de classe de CM2
je me souviens du parfum si particulier des lieux que j'aime
Je me souviens du parfum de celles que j'ai aimées
Je me souviens que chaque odeur est un souvenir qui peut ressurgir à chaque coin de rue nous faisant aller de la nostalgie à la joie, du bonheur à la tristesse...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

je me souviens d'un jour où mes parents avaient organisé un diner pour l'inauguration d'un nouveau chantier, mon frere et moi on avait eu droit a resster parmis les grand jusq'a quand je deboule dans la salle a manger et je crie  :

- papa papa marco fait tarzan !!!!!!    

mon frere (7 o 8 ans) avait trouvé le lampadaire de murano a son gout et decidé de s"y accrocher et se balancer !!!!     


pas la peine de vous dire que faute de cela , on a plus remis le pieds a de grandes soirées pendant pas mal de temp !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens d'un jour où mes parents avaient organisé un diner pour l'inauguration d'un nouveau chantier, mon frere et moi on avait eu droit a resster parmis les grand jusq'a quand je deboule dans la salle a manger et je crie  :
> 
> - papa papa marco fait tarzan !!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dool (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens vouloir avoir de nouveaux souvenirs encore et encore...les vivres avant que tout cela deviennent du passé, là est l'apogé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

Au souvenir, j'ai préféré l'oubli sans succès. La raison est probablement que ce/ceux dont on ne voudrait pas se souvenir nous marque à la chaux. Ces blessûres ne se referment jamais, s'ouvrent parfois de nouveau. La lutte est perrmanente entre ce qui dépend de nous et ce qui ne dépend pas de nous. Il est parfois impossible de ne rien ressentir face à ce qui ne dépendra jamais de nous. Le dire. Le faire. Finalement entre les deux il y la mer. Non l'amer.  En fait, je ne sais pas. Je ne me souviens plus.

Dans un registre plus détendu, je ne souviens pas de qui est l'assassin dans "Souviens-toi l'été dernier". Je sais qu'il n'habite pas au 21. Mais c'est tout. Vous savez-vous ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

Arfff ! Je me souviens (en 1961 ou 1962, je ne sais plus trop !), mon grand-père m'avait emmené voir "Les canons de Navarone" au ciné !!!! :rateau: 
Ce fut grandiose ... non seulement à chaque fois que les canons tiraient, il répandait son paquet de popcorn partout en gueulant comme un âne, mais il a manqué de passer par-dessus le balcon en tentant de rattraper sa casquette qui lui avait échappée...!!!  
Ce fut la seule et unique expérience cinématographique avec mon grand-père !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Au souvenir, j'ai préféré l'oubli sans succès. La raison est probablement que ce/ceux dont on ne voudrait pas se souvenir nous marque à la chaux. Ces blessûres ne se referment jamais, s'ouvrent parfois de nouveau. La lutte est perrmanente entre ce qui dépend de nous et ce qui ne dépend pas de nous. Il est parfois impossible de ne rien ressentir face à ce qui ne dépendra jamais de nous. Le dire. Le faire. Finalement entre les deux il y la mer. Non l'amer. En fait, je ne sais pas. Je ne me souviens plus.
> 
> Dans un registre plus détendu, je ne souviens pas de qui est l'assassin dans "Souviens-toi l'été dernier". Je sais qu'il n'habite pas au 21. Mais c'est tout. Vous savez-vous ?


 

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitchfork.

*Désolée. Mais c'est l'intention qui compte non?


----------



## dool (20 Octobre 2004)

Vouloir oublier c'est desirer effacer une partie de nous meme et a moins que l'amputation lymbique soit possible sans consequence sur les futures emotions...ne plus etre nous meme est bien difficile !
Mais vouloir remplacer les marques au fer rouge par la douceur d'une nouvelle peau est realiste a mon goût. J'y crois pour toi, pour moi, pour nous, pour eux...meme s'ils ne sont plus, que leur ame soit apaisee d'une nouvelle vie !
Se souvenir des belles choses...car meme si elles ne sont plus avec le temps; elles ne se fanent pas.


Demande a l'inspecteur Clousot, doué comme il est il le trouvera ton assassin du fond des bois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

je me souvien de l'anniversaire de mes 16 ans

26 aout 1982  sicile , 40° a l'ombre

nous voila malgré nous possesseur d'une maison, en face a une mer spendide, pour les vacances (je vous dira un'autre fois le comment    ) depuis l'eté 1978

depuis quelques jours on a lancés des invitations pour ma petite fete......

le soir du 26 arrive......  je crois que le soleil m'a tapé sur la tete et je crois avoir des allucination   : des grosses voitures arrivent , *des femmes plendides en fourrure!* un tas de petits paquets et de fleurs a profusion !!!!

je cherche ma mere des yeux , je vois qu'elle est pas moins etonné que moi   

ma mere  avait en effet invité le voisin (maire a l'epoque d'une grosse ville ) et 3 couples particulierement sympatique , moi de mon coté une dixaine d'amis  le tout dans le but d'une soirée sympatique et familiale .....

le voisin , les amis invité par mes parents  et mes amis  ont  ammené des  membres de la famille qui a leur tour on amméne d'autres personne....on  c'est retrouvé a plus de 100 !!! 

la fete a eté geniale , plein de musique , des rires joyeux  , etonnante aussi de voir des femmes en fourrure avec 40° et des hommes inconnu fort elegants me couvrire de bijoux et de fleurs ......

j'ai eu beaucoup d'anniversaire (38) mais celui la sera gravé a jamais dans ma memoire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Vouloir oublier c'est desirer effacer une partie de nous meme et a moins que l'amputation lymbique soit possible sans consequence sur les futures emotions...ne plus etre nous meme est bien difficile !
> Mais vouloir remplacer les marques au fer rouge par la douceur d'une nouvelle peau est realiste a mon goût. J'y crois pour toi, pour moi, pour nous, pour eux...meme s'ils ne sont plus, que leur ame soit apaisee d'une nouvelle vie !
> Se souvenir des belles choses...car meme si elles ne sont plus avec le temps; elles ne se fanent pas.



Devenir une machine avec des états de conscience, des intuitions et une intelligence ? Une espèce de Man-Amplifier. Pourquoi pas ?



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Demande a l'inspecteur Clousot, doué comme il est il le trouvera ton assassin du fond des bois



Moi c'est plutôt Clouseau : il y a des risques réels de finir à l'asile mais c'est tellement absurde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitchfork.
> 
> *Désolée. Mais c'est l'intention qui compte non?



Les intentions sont belles. Les réalisations ne le sont pas toujours


----------



## dool (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est plutôt Clouseau : il y a des risques réels de finir à l'asile mais c'est tellement absurde



Rah pinaise, j'avais une chance sur deux, j'avais les deux orthographes en tete et les deux me disaient quelquechose....j'ai hésiter; j'ai "plantée" 

Bon on parlait bien du meme   <<Les faits Hercule les faits !>>


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rah pinaise, j'avais une chance sur deux, j'avais les deux orthographes en tete et les deux me disaient quelquechose....j'ai hésiter; j'ai "plantée"
> 
> Bon on parlait bien du meme   <<Les faits Hercule les faits !>>



Tu n'entretiens pas tes petites cellules grises    Quoique dans ton cas elles sont peut-être bleux

PS: je en suis pas certain mais, avant que Sellers ne reprenne le rôle, il semblerait que Peter Ustinov ait joué un Inspecteur Clouzot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

En parlant de "se souvenir", une petite question me vient à l'esprit : les souvenirs vous reviennent ils "comme ça", inopinément, fortuitement aux hasards de certaines circonstances ou parfois, cherchez-vous à les provoquer ???
Je demande ça parce qu'au fond d'une armoire, j'ai une boîte en carton qui contient pêle-mêle des bouts de craie, un vieux "frotteur" de tableau noir, une bouteille d'encre "Royal Blue" (vous savez, celle avec son bec verseur en métal !), quelques vieilles photos, des bouts de savon, quelques petits sachets de lavande qui doivent dater du début du siècle, un vieux pot de "colle blanche" avec son étaleur en plastic, et quelques autres trucs dans le même genre....
Ben, à chaque fois que je l'ouvre, j'ai une remontée de souvenirs que je peux à peine maîtriser !!! A un point tel que parfois, sciemment, je vais la chercher pour l'ouvrir en cachette et humer (que dis-je, sniffer !!!!!) les vestiges du passé !!! :rateau: 
Suis-je normal Docteur ?????? :love:


----------



## goonie (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de "se souvenir", une petite question me vient à l'esprit : les souvenirs vous reviennent ils "comme ça", inopinément, fortuitement aux hasards de certaines circonstances ou parfois, cherchez-vous à les provoquer ???
> Je demande ça parce qu'au fond d'une armoire, j'ai une boîte en carton qui contient pêle-mêle des bouts de craie, un vieux "frotteur" de tableau noir, une bouteille d'encre "Royal Blue" (vous savez, celle avec son bec verseur en métal !), quelques vieilles photos, des bouts de savon, quelques petits sachets de lavande qui doivent dater du début du siècle, un vieux pot de "colle blanche" avec son étaleur en plastic, et quelques autres trucs dans le même genre....
> Ben, à chaque fois que je l'ouvre, j'ai une remontée de souvenirs que je peux à peine maîtriser !!! A un point tel que parfois, sciemment, je vais la chercher pour l'ouvrir en cachette et humer (que dis-je, sniffer !!!!!) les vestiges du passé !!! :rateau:
> Suis-je normal Docteur ?????? :love:


T'inquiètes pas tu n'es pas le seul  
On a tous nos petits objets auxquels on a attaché nos souvenirs  

D'ailleurs, en réfléchissant bien, tu as aussi les livres, les chansons etc...
Je pense que l'être humain est ainsi fait .
Prends le cas de la lecture, les livres informatiques ne marcheront jamais car tu n'as pas le contact charnel   que tu peux avoir avec un bon livre en papier.
Donc, pour finir, The Big, tu es normal


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben, à chaque fois que je l'ouvre, j'ai une remontée de souvenirs que je peux à peine maîtriser !!! A un point tel que parfois, sciemment, je vais la chercher pour l'ouvrir en cachette et humer (que dis-je, sniffer !!!!!) les vestiges du passé !!! :rateau:
> Suis-je normal Docteur ?????? :love:



je parlais tout à l'heure du "parfum" des souvenirs. Donc tout va bien, il semble que tu sois (presque  ) normal


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je normal Docteur ?????? :love:



Normal je ne sais pas. Humain, voire trop, certainement. En plus les mécanismes de déclenchement des remontées de souvenir sont multiples et propres à chaque individualité


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2004)

Ca me fait pareil Mon Zebig, j'ai une enveloppe kraft dans mon tiroir bien caché au fond (d'ailleurs pourquoi la cacher ?? je vis seul ) dans lequel je replonge de tps en tps. Souvenirs tendres, souvenirs durs aussi.

Quelques photos, une bague, une mèche de cheveux, une montagne de courrier échangé et voilà les souvenirs qui remontent en moi tel un nageur submergé par une vague a la fois douce et dure.
Cette enveloppe est aussi chargé d'un parfum, que le papier conserve presque aussi bien que l'encre couchée dessus.

Je plonge la main dedans presque par expérience : quel souvenir va me revenir en tête ?
Je sors de mon enveloppe secrète une lettre qu'elle m'a écrit. La toute 1ere même.

Les images de notre 1ere rencontre me reviennent a l'esprit. Ces images sont courtes, très courtes, mais chargées d'émotions. Est ce qu'on appelle un coup de foudre ? 2 regards se croisent, se fixent, s'échappent et s'évitent de peur de rougir l'un et l'autre. L'instant aura duré quelques centième de seconde mais aura posé les bases d'un amour sans limite.

Cette lettre piochée au hasard du hasard est écrite par elle peu de temps après ce tout 1er échange entre nous, ce regard furtif, cette pause dans le temps. La façon dont elle décrit l'instant me bouleversera toujours ; chaque mot employé est précisément celui que j'aurais choisi à sa place.

Je remet la lettre dans son enveloppe kraft à l'endroit précis ou je l'ai pioché et je referme le tiroir doucement. Sans doutes jamais personne d'autre ne verra cette enveloppe kraft, sans doutes personne n'attachera l'importance que j'y attache, sans doutes je n'accepterais jamais que quelqu'un y touche.

Ces quelques bouts de papiers brillent bien plus que de l'or.


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de "se souvenir", une petite question me vient à l'esprit : les souvenirs vous reviennent ils "comme ça", inopinément, fortuitement aux hasards de certaines circonstances ou parfois, cherchez-vous à les provoquer ???




Il y a ceux que je cherche, leurs odeurs, leurs couleurs, les personnes qui y sont liés.
et puis ceux qui me reviennent parfois dans mes rêves malgré moi, collants, inévitables.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ces quelques bouts de papiers brillent bien plus que de l'or.


... et comme je te comprend !!!! ...


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me rends compte à vous lire, que j'ai plus de facilité (de plaisir?) à faire revivre les souvenirs douloureux.
 Ces sont ceux là qui _vibrent.
_Comme pour me rappeler le, les chemin(s) parcouru(s) depuis.

 Les autres sont de belles images glacées, avec des légendes inaltérables, mais comme figés. Inexpressifs.
 Je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi.
 Aujourd'hui en tous cas.

 Mais vraisemblablement c'est volontaire. Et ça n'entame absolument pas mon appétit de la vie.
 Bien au contraire, même.
 Le meilleur reste toujours à venir.


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait pareil Mon Zebig, j'ai une enveloppe kraft dans mon tiroir bien caché au fond (d'ailleurs pourquoi la cacher ?? je vis seul ) dans lequel je replonge de tps en tps. Souvenirs tendres, souvenirs durs aussi.
> 
> Quelques photos, une bague, une mèche de cheveux, une montagne de courrier échangé et voilà les souvenirs qui remontent en moi tel un nageur submergé par une vague a la fois douce et dure.
> Cette enveloppe est aussi chargé d'un parfum, que le papier conserve presque aussi bien que l'encre couchée dessus.



C'est comme moi j'ai une petite boîte dans laquelle je regroupe quelques souvenirs de mes dernière rencontres.
Quelques souvenirs très marquant voir indélibile, un string en cuir, des menottes, un fouet... et bien d'autres choses que je ne peux dévoiler ici :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Quelques souvenirs très marquant voir indélibile, un string en cuir, des menottes, un fouet... et bien d'autres choses que je ne peux dévoiler ici :rose:


...et un vieux préservatif goût mayonnaise bien pratique avec les thons peut-être ???????
     :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un vieux préservatif goût mayonnaise bien pratique avec les thons peut-être ???????
> :love:  :love:



ah toi aussi    :love:  :love:   

c'est peut être le miens que tu as et inversement  :rose:  c'est gênant !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me rends compte à vous lire, que j'ai plus de facilité (de plaisir?) à faire revivre les souvenirs douloureux.
> Ces sont ceux là qui _vibrent.
> _Comme pour me rappeler le, les chemin(s) parcouru(s) depuis.
> 
> ...



1. Moi je l'ai réalisé. Je n'ai pas dit que j'en avais l'intention  

2. Les bons souvenirs sont bons et ont été pleinement vécus, pleinement expérimentés. Il est possible d'en revivre des similaires mais pas identiques. Les mauvais "souvenirs" sont associés à une partie de notre individualité qui, en quelque sorte, est resté figée à l'époque de ces souvenirs. Comme si notre individualité s'etait arrêtée dans le temps et qu'une autre individualité avait pris le relais. Des événements déclencheurs (une chanson, un livre, un monument, un rencontre, ...) peuvent ranimer les mauvais souvenirs et généraient un conflit entre les individualités passées et l'individualité future. On ne fera jamais le deuil de ses souvenirs douloureux contrairement aux bons souvenirs qui sont chassés par la perspective de bons souvenirs futurs. Les souvenirs douloureux, on ne souhaitent pas les revivre. Affronter ces souvenirs douloureux c'est se faire face, c'est affronter le "monstre" qui sommeille dans le gouffre. Lorsque cet affrontement difficultueux débouche sur une espèce de destruction créatrice, un grand pas pour son humanité a été franchie. Sinon. Se cramponner fermement et comme le roseau "plier mais ne pas rompre".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah toi aussi    :love:  :love:
> c'est peut être le miens que tu as et inversement  :rose:  c'est gênant !


Non ! non ! pas de danger ! le mien est neuf encore sous emballage d'origine ... non pas parce que je n'ai jamais eu de "thons" dans ma vie, ce qui serait très prétentieux de ma part, mais parce que même les thons n'ont jamais voulu de moi !!!!!!!!!!      :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (20 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! non ! pas de danger ! le mien est neuf encore sous emballage d'origine ... non pas parce que je n'ai jamais eu de "thons" dans ma vie, ce qui serait très prétentieux de ma part, mais parce que même les thons n'ont jamais voulu de moi !!!!!!!!!!      :love:  :love:



Moi non plus mais mon canapé ne dit rien, alors... :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2004)

_...
Mais il ne reste jamais rien de ce qui est vécu
Quelques grains oxydés sur de la paraffine
Et des souvenirs idiots...
Mais qui donnent un peu de lumière
Les jours de pluie...
Les jours de pluie.......

Charlelie C. (La ballade du mois d'Aout 75)_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens de chacune de celles dont j'ai vu briller les yeux alors qu'elles étaient dans mes bras
Je me souviens d'elles, que j'ai passé une nuit ou des années en leur compagnie
Pour chacune d'elle, je me souviens d'un détail ou d'un autre
Bons et mauvais souvenirs
Mais ils sont là et m'ont aidé à construire l'avenir.
Je les aime toutes, toutes différemment.
Et souvent je pense à elles


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment
Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
Et la mer efface sur le sable
Les pas des amants désunis...

Jacques Prévert, _Les Feuilles Mortes_ (oh, je voudrais tant que tu te souviennes ces jours heureux où nous étions amis...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment
> Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
> Et la mer efface sur le sable
> Les pas des amants désunis...
> ...



Attention, je n'ai pas dit que je les avais toutes aimées...
Quoique sur le coup, peut-être... :mouais:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Attention, je n'ai pas dit que je les avais toutes aimées...
> Quoique sur le coup, peut-être... :mouais:


 ça ne s'adressait pas spécialement à toi  mais ça pourrait.


----------



## nicogala (20 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai carrément plusieurs tiroirs et étagères de souvenirs dans ma chambre (je suis du genre accumulateur/conservateur... "jeter" ? connais pas! ) mais en fait je n'ai guère besoin de les manipuler, je sais qu'ils sont là et ça me suffit... j'ai malheureusement une très bonne mémoire des évenements et des situations , je dis malheureusement car il y en a souvent de mauvais, c'est pourquoi je m'attache à sélectionner les objets qui me rappellent les bons souvenirs, et j'essaye de m'entourer ainsi d'un cocon de "bon" passé...pour atténuer le "mauvais" qui lui me poursuit et ressurgit à l'improviste...au point de gâcher même les plus beaux moments de l'existence présente...
...ce sont donc sûrement autant de preuves tangibles que le passé n'a pas toujours été pire...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 1. Moi je l'ai réalisé. Je n'ai pas dit que j'en avais l'intention
> 
> 2. Les bons souvenirs sont bons et ont été pleinement vécus, pleinement expérimentés. Il est possible d'en revivre des similaires mais pas identiques. Les mauvais "souvenirs" sont associés à une partie de notre individualité qui, en quelque sorte, est resté figée à l'époque de ces souvenirs. Comme si notre individualité s'etait arrêtée dans le temps et qu'une autre individualité avait pris le relais. Des événements déclencheurs (une chanson, un livre, un monument, un rencontre, ...) peuvent ranimer les mauvais souvenirs et généraient un conflit entre les individualités passées et l'individualité future. On ne fera jamais le deuil de ses souvenirs douloureux contrairement aux bons souvenirs qui sont chassés par la perspective de bons souvenirs futurs. Les souvenirs douloureux, on ne souhaitent pas les revivre. Affronter ces souvenirs douloureux c'est se faire face, c'est affronter le "monstre" qui sommeille dans le gouffre. Lorsque cet affrontement difficultueux débouche sur une espèce de destruction créatrice, un grand pas pour son humanité a été franchie. Sinon. Se cramponner fermement et comme le roseau "plier mais ne pas rompre".



Puis-je tout de même me permettre de vous offrir une madeleine avec votre thé, café, ou autre ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je tout de même me permettre de vous offrir une madeleine avec votre thé, café, ou autre ?



Argh une madeleine ! 
Cela me rappelle une fille qui s'appellait marie-madeleine.
Elle se parfumait tout le temps et j'ai perdu sa trace vers Marseille.
Un mauvais souvenir. 

Je suis plutôt café NOIR (évidemment). 

Sinon si tu cuisines je veux bien que tu me fasses cette recette :  nourritures du corps et de l'esprit

Je ne connais pas ce chef mais il a l'air de s'y connaître en madeleine


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutôt café NOIR (évidemment).



Je prendrai la même chose car je verrai ainsi se refléter dans ses brumes fumantes les reflets d'une lumière aveuglante


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrai la même chose car je verrai ainsi se refléter dans ses brumes fumantes les reflets d'une lumière aveuglante



Pour les madeleines, on fait comment ?


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour les madeleines, on fait comment ?


 on change une lettre ou deux et on bouffe macelene !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour les madeleines, on fait comment ?



On suit la recette  





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> on change une lettre ou deux et on bouffe macelene !  :love:



En voilà une idée


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une idée


ça n'engage que moi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On suit la recette



Pour rester dans le thread : 

Je ne me rappelle pas qui a dit c'est clair  :mouais: et concis


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et concis


qui a dit "cis" ? :mouais:


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on change une lettre ou deux et on bouffe macelene !  :love:



Me faire bouffer par Poildep       on aura tout vu   

bon !!  je sais tu n'es pas seul  ya ON


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ..._Tu feras gaffe, t'as encore un morceau entre les dents... non *à droite*, là._



tu vois ce que c'est comme morceau  Roberto...  me manque rien de mon anatomie pourtant


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens d'un oiseau écrasé en voiture sur une route de montagne il y a bien 15 ans et d'un lapin écrasé en moto il y en a 8.

C'est con, mais je m'en souviens et j'y pense de temps en temps...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens aussi ...
...un jour, j'étais à Montreux et je circulais en voiture ... 
Sur le trottoir, une petite fille qui devait avoir 5 ou 6 ans a lâché la main de sa mère et a traversé la rue en courant au moment ou je passais...
J'ai pilé net à quelques centimètres de la fillette qui, sur sa lancée s'est cognée sur la calandre ... sans aucun bobo !!!
Je me souviens des premiers mots de la mère qui avait tout vu de la scène : "Merci monsieur ! merci d'avoir évité le pire !!!!!"
Nous avons correspondu pendant plus de 10 ans à raison de quelques lettres par an ...
et puis, plus rien ... la vie probablement ....  
Mais j'y pense aussi, de temps en temps !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens aussi de cette vieille dame qui vivait à côté de chez moi et qui, un jour qu'elle s'est retrouvée à la porte, ses clés à l'intérieur, a sonné à ma porte. Elle est entrée et je l'ai invitée à s'asseoir, le temps que la personne qui avait le double de ses clés arrive. Elle m'a raconté sa vie. Elle était veuve, avait passé plus de lamoitié de sa vie dans une grande maison en Algérie avec son mari et la finissait seule, dans un deux pièces à Paris.
j'ai été touché par son histoire.
Un jour, je suis rentré de vacances, on m'a dit qu'elle était morte. Je pense souvent à elle...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens, plus que jamais, du cinéma de Truffaut.







_Je ne sais pourquoi j'allais danser
À Saint-Jean au musette,
Mais quand un gars m'a pris un baiser,
J'ai frissonné, j'étais chipée
Comment ne pas perdre la tête,
Serrée par des bras audacieux
Car l'on croit toujours
Aux doux mots d'amour
Quand ils sont dits avec les yeux
Moi qui l'aimais tant,
Je le trouvais le plus beau de Saint-Jean,
Je restais grisée
Sans volonté
Sous ses baisers.

Sans plus réfléchir, je lui donnais
Le meilleur de mon être
Beau parleur chaque fois qu'il mentait,
Je le savais, mais je l'aimais.
Comment ne pas perdre la tête,
Serrée par des bras audacieux
Car l'on croit toujours
Aux doux mots d'amour
Quand ils sont dits avec les yeux
Moi qui l'aimais tant,
Je le trouvais le plus beau de Saint-Jean,
Je restais grisée
Sans volonté
Sous ses baisers.

Mais hélas, à Saint-Jean comme ailleurs
Un serment n'est qu'un leurre
J'étais folle de croire au bonheur,
Et de vouloir garder son c½ur.
Comment ne pas perdre la tête,
Serrée par des bras audacieux
Car l'on croit toujours
Aux doux mots d'amour
Quand ils sont dits avec les yeux
Moi qui l'aimais tant,
Mon bel amour, mon amant de Saint-Jean,
Il ne m'aime plus
C'est du passé
N'en parlons plus..._


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pour finir, The Big, tu es normal


C'est une question ou une affirmation 


Soit dit en passant, vos petits souvenirs, mémorisez les biens car un incendie et il ne vous reste plus que la mémoire 
Je sais, j'ai donné    

nb : j'ai quand même pu sauver la CM d'un des tous premiers Mac arrivé en France en 84


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens d'un coup de fil au boulot...
Un appel au secours... Mais j'étais occupé et une ex qui vient faire chier, merde ! Et à force d'appeler au loup, on n'y croit plus, mais plus du tout ! vraiment !

Le lendemain, elle était morte, je m'en souviens. je m'en souviens. Trop !


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le lendemain, elle était morte, je m'en souviens. je m'en souviens. Trop !


Pas ta faute, en tout cas ne vas jamais le penser


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un coup de fil au boulot...
> Un appel au secours... Mais j'étais occupé et une ex qui vient faire chier, merde ! Et à force d'appeler au loup, on n'y croit plus, mais plus du tout ! vraiment !
> 
> Le lendemain, elle était morte, je m'en souviens. je m'en souviens. Trop !



Ne t'en veux pas? tu n'es pas responsable de ses choix. Mais je comprends que tu y penses


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

Non, je ne m'en veux pas, J'aurais même  sans doute pas du en parler.
Mais dix ans après, j'y pense encore trop souvent à mon gôut


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne m'en veux pas, J'aurais même  sans doute pas du en parler.
> Mais dix ans après, j'y pense encore trop souvent à mon gôut



si, il faut en parler. Et je comprends que tu y penses après autant de temps. ce genre d'évènement ne s'oublie jamais. Et ca permet de relativiser sur beaucoup de choses. Pour ma part, depuis la mort de ma fille l'année dernière, j'ai pris du recul sur tellement de choses qui me sembalient importantes...
Et en parler, ça fait du bien


----------



## mado (29 Octobre 2004)

Je suis restée longtemps sans penser à ce Causse, où tu as choisi, je l'ai découvert bien trop tard, d'être dispersé aux 4 vents.
Comment aurais-je pu imaginer te retrouver ici, près de moi, mais si loin
de l'univers chaotique que nous avions partagé ensemble. 

Je t'ai cherché, moi...
Je n'ai trouvé que l'absence. Définitive. 
Trop tard. J'avais trop attendu. 
_Le virus_ m'avait devancée.

L'absence.
Mais pas le silence. 
Je ne saurai jamais si c'est ce que tu voulais.
Mais j'ai su ce que tu avais à me dire. Les mots de ton père, l'infinie tristesse de ta mère.

Tu ne m'as pas cherché, toi.
Mais j'ai su ce que tu avais à me dire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens que je suis parti de chez moi mardi sans savoir pourquoi, mais que ça fait du bien de fuguer.
Maintenant, je me souviens que j'ai inquitété tout le monde, alors je redonne des nouvelles. Pas facile de se justifier


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Octobre 2004)

Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli

Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli

Chhal cheft al bouldan laamrine wa lber al khali
Chhal dhiyaat wqat chhal tzid mazal ou t'khali

Ya lghayeb fi bled ennas chhal taaya ma tadjri
Tzid waad el qoudra wala zmane wenta ma tedri

Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli

Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli

Aalach qalbek hzine waalach hakdha ki zawali
Matdoum achadda wila tzid taalem ou tabni

Maydoumou layyam walay doum seghrek ou seghri
Ya hlilou meskine li ghab saadou ki zahri

Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli

Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli
*
Ya msafer naatik oussaayti addiha el bakri
Chouf ma yeslah bik qbal ma tbia ou ma techri

Ya nnayem djani khabrek ma sralek ma srali
Hakdha rad el qalb bel djbine sabhane El Aali


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ya rayah win msafar trouh taaya wa twali
> Chhal nadmou laabad el ghaflin qablak ou qabli
> ...


 La version de Rachid Taha est un joyau.


----------



## Grug (30 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que je suis parti de chez moi mardi sans savoir pourquoi, mais que ça fait du bien de fuguer.
> Maintenant, je me souviens que j'ai inquitété tout le monde, alors je redonne des nouvelles. Pas facile de se justifier


 
ça fait du bien de fuguer, ça marche pas mal comme justification.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La version de Rachid Taha est un joyau.



Effectivement  un pur joyau. 

Elle est tellement idoine dans le cas de mon ami et bien en accord avec le souvenir. Peu à peu j'oublie cet ami qui n'est distant que de quelques milliers kilomètres sans que je sache où il est.


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je me souviens il y a un an* aujourd'hui mon bébé arrivait, je le tenais dans mes bras pour la première fois...
> :love:
> _Celui-là même qui gesticule sur mes genoux ce matin !!_


 ne l'écoutez pas les filles,  c'est encore un truc pour faire sauter sa boîte à MP.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je me souviens il y a un an* aujourd'hui mon bébé arrivait, je le tenais dans mes bras pour la première fois...
> :love:
> _Celui-là même qui gesticule sur mes genoux ce matin !!_



Bon Anniversaire au petit dernier de la famille !!  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ne l'écoutez pas les filles,  c'est encore un truc pour faire sauter sa boîte à MP.



Rhaaa j'avais pas vu ça !!   

En forme Poildep ce matin ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa j'avais pas vu ça !!
> 
> En forme Poildep ce matin ?



Bonjour diablesse


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour diablesse


 Diablotine, plutôt.  La différence ? La diablesse blesse, la diablotine botine.    

ps : oui Lorna, en forme  :love:


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

Je me suis souvenue d'un autre changement d'heure.
 Où une heure de plus était une torture.

 J'y pense et puis j'oublie...
 C'est la vie, ....


----------



## camisol (31 Octobre 2004)

Je me souviens d'une chambre indienne, de la brise océanique, d'un froid ensoleillé, et de martinis blancs aux traces d'olives givrées. Je me souviens de pleurs et de plaisir mèlés, d'une conscience aïgue de l'âbime, d'un mouvement tournoyant, de précipices longés.
Je me souviens d'une heure qui n'existait pas, dans un silence bruyant. Je me souviens qu'ensuite, rien ne fut comme avant. Je me souviens de l'amour comme d'un doute éclatant, comme d'une croyance fragile.
Je me souviens d'une palombe, et d'un sanglier, accouplés pour me réunir à elle. De papilles enchantées, et de ses yeux embués. D'un lac, de cygnes, et de forêts sombres et claires à la fois.
Je me souviens que ce souvenir n'était pas, alors, aussi beau que cela.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Mince, *démasqué* !!
> ...



Oui ?? on m'appelle ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une chambre indienne, de la brise océanique, d'un froid ensoleillé, et de martinis blancs aux traces d'olives givrées. Je me souviens de pleurs et de plaisir mèlés, d'une conscience aïgue de l'âbime, d'un mouvement tournoyant, de précipices longés.
> Je me souviens d'une heure qui n'existait pas, dans un silence bruyant. Je me souviens qu'ensuite, rien ne fut comme avant. Je me souviens de l'amour comme d'un doute éclatant, comme d'une croyance fragile.
> Je me souviens d'une palombe, et d'un sanglier, accouplés pour me réunir à elle. De papilles enchantées, et de ses yeux embués. D'un lac, de cygnes, et de forêts sombres et claires à la fois.
> Je me souviens que ce souvenir n'était pas, alors, aussi beau que cela.


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une chambre indienne, de la brise océanique, d'un froid ensoleillé, et de martinis blancs aux traces d'olives givrées. Je me souviens de pleurs et de plaisir mèlés, d'une conscience aïgue de l'âbime, d'un mouvement tournoyant, de précipices longés.
> Je me souviens d'une heure qui n'existait pas, dans un silence bruyant. Je me souviens qu'ensuite, rien ne fut comme avant. Je me souviens de l'amour comme d'un doute éclatant, comme d'une croyance fragile.
> Je me souviens d'une palombe, et d'un sanglier, accouplés pour me réunir à elle. De papilles enchantées, et de ses yeux embués. D'un lac, de cygnes, et de forêts sombres et claires à la fois.
> Je me souviens que ce souvenir n'était pas, alors, aussi beau que cela.


 
 Un vrai travail d'_archiviste_.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens d'une bataille au milieu des échos. Il a fallu les faire taire à coups de longs silences pour apporter le bruit ailleurs et en faire une symphonie. Ailleurs l'air était si clair qu'on pouvait boire dedans. Citation et pourtant ce n'était pas le même lieu, tant mieux.


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens que je t'avais prêté 2.000 ¤ ....
et toi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça fait du bien de fuguer, ça marche pas mal comme justification.



Oui, j'ai squatté chez les parents d'une amie d'enfance pendant une semaine, je suis parti voir la mer la nuit de dimanche à lundi et maintenant j'ai les cheveux rouges.
Bon bilan de ma fugue


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

:affraid: aie, merde, les cheveux rouge, je ne sais pas si "ça fait du bien" peut justifier un truc pareil  

(conseil du poisson : une casquette   )
<---------------------------------------


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: aie, merde, les cheveux rouge, je ne sais pas si "ça fait du bien" peut justifier un truc pareil
> 
> (conseil du poisson : une casquette   )
> <---------------------------------------



J'assume... :mouais:


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens d'un bar où il faisait bon passer à toute heure du jour ou de la nuit.
Un bar de quartier où tout le monde se cotoyait avec plaisir.
Oh, bien sûr il n'échappait aux petites histoires de la vie.
Mais on s'y amusait bien. S'y ennuyait rarement.

Mickey, reviens...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un bar où il faisait bon passer à toute heure du jour ou de la nuit.
> Un bar de quartier où tout le monde se cotoyait avec plaisir.
> Oh, bien sûr il n'échappait aux petites histoires de la vie.
> Mais on s'y amusait bien. S'y ennuyait rarement.
> ...



y'a des bars sympas à Disneyland?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> y'a des bars sympas à Disneyland?



Tu n'a rien compris   

Mickey = Mickey Mouse (prononcé mousse) 
Mousse = bar 
AQT

David ne le chante pas ?


----------



## FANREM (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'a rien compris


Moi, je comprends que c'est un tableau de Edward Hooper qui a passé 4 années de sa vie en France et auquel le Musée d'Art Américain a consacré une exposition il n'y a pas très longtemps

Le tableau d'intitule Nighthawks 

PS : je ne suis pas fort qu'en musique  (Avis aux amateurs de Trivial Pursuit)


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je comprends que c'est un tableau de Edward Hooper qui a passé 4 années de sa vie en France et auquel le Musée d'Art Américain a consacré une exposition il n'y a pas très longtemps
> 
> Le tableau d'intitule Nighthawks
> 
> PS : je ne suis pas fort qu'en musique (Avis aux amateurs de Trivial Pursuit)


J'aime bien celle là aussi :









Quant à Mickey, je vous souhaite de trouver un patron de bar comme lui un jour.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je comprends que c'est un tableau de Edward Hooper qui a passé 4 années de sa vie en France et auquel le Musée d'Art Américain a consacré une exposition il n'y a pas très longtemps
> 
> Le tableau s'intitule Nighthawks
> 
> PS : je ne suis pas fort qu'en musique



C'est un cousin de Tobe ? Parce que cette toile est un vrai massacre quand on connaît le bar qui a servi de modèle

Peinture c'est plutôt cavalier bleu, maison de la reconstruction, et le belge qui fume des fausses pipes de saint- claude

PS : je ne suis pas fort en musique la preuve j'ai mis 3 mois pour comprendre ton pseudo


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> PS : je ne suis pas fort qu'en musique  (Avis aux amateurs de Trivial Pursuit)



Dans la série souvenez-vous et trivial pursuit je me souviens d'avoir "dégoûter" (c'est un euphémisme) mon frère:

Partie acharnée où nous nous rendons coup pour coup
L'équipe à laquelle j'appartiens prend la tête et se retrouve pour le coup final
L'équipe adverse choisit la question dans "art et littérature" un thème coton en général
Mon frère un rictus au lèvre et sûr de son coup énonce la question : "Quel est le nom du personnage créé par Sax Rohmer ?"
Immédiatement dans un état de sur-excitation je vocifère 'Docteur Fu Manchu"
Eclatement de rire de mon frère qui ne me prend pas au sérieux et croit à un coup de jarnac ou à une fantaise de ma part
Il retrourne la carte pour lister la réponse 
Il a viré au jaune comme le docteur de la question

PS: j'apporte ma boîte ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens que la vérité est ailleurs mais pas qu'elle d'ailleurs, malheureusement...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que la vérité est ailleurs mais pas qu'elle d'ailleurs, malheureusement...



C'est ta liberté de penser cela. Moi j'ai parié mon âme au diable bien qu'Edgar et Charles aient essayé de m'en dissuader. Ce faisant :   

Je me souviens que la vérité est d'ailleurs mais pas qu'elle est ailleurs, heureusement ...

Et toi tu penses à Florent en disant "pas qu'elle d'ailleurs" ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série souvenez-vous et trivial pursuit je me souviens d'avoir "dégoûter" (c'est un euphémisme) mon frère:
> 
> Partie acharnée où nous nous rendons coup pour coup
> L'équipe à laquelle j'appartiens prend la tête et se retrouve pour le coup final
> ...



Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose qui m'est arrivé il y a plusieurs années...   J'étais fin bourré à une soirée mousse...   (plantons le décor d'abord  ) Tout à coup je croise un gars que je ne connais pas qui me lance: «Quelle est la capitale de Madagascar?» Du tac au tac et tout simplement je lui réponds: Antananarivo...  Le gars n'en revenait pas: tant de réactivité vu mon état, forcément ça l'a intrigué.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose qui m'est arrivé il y a plusieurs années...   J'étais fin bourré à une soirée mousse...   (plantons le décor d'abord  ) Tout à coup je croise un gars que je ne connais pas qui me lance: «Quelle est la capitale de Madagascar?» Du tac au tac et tout simplement je lui réponds: Antananarivo...  Le gars n'en revenait pas: tant de réactivité vu mon état, forcément ça l'a intrigué.



Vous étiez tous les deux bourrés !!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série souvenez-vous et trivial pursuit je me souviens d'avoir "dégoûter" (c'est un euphémisme) mon frère:
> 
> Partie acharnée où nous nous rendons coup pour coup
> L'équipe à laquelle j'appartiens prend la tête et se retrouve pour le coup final
> ...



Si vous avez l'occasion, ne ratez pas le film (enfin, il y en a eu peut-être plusieurs) : j'ai vu ça dans les années 70,  j'ai oublié les détails, et même le principal si tenté qu'il y ait eu un principal, mais y avait tout pour faire un film culte


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vous étiez tous les deux bourrés !!!



Heu... pas sûr... ou alors moi beaucoup plus que lui...   Enfin, pour poser une question pareille aussi...


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heu... pas sûr... ou alors moi beaucoup plus que lui...   Enfin, pour poser une question pareille aussi...


 es tu vraiment sur que c'etait vraiment la question ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens d'une ballade sur la plage de Trouville dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi dernier.
Ca m'a fait un bien fou de regarder les vagues sans penser à rien


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> es tu vraiment sur que c'etait vraiment la question ?



Oui, oui...   Même qu'après il m'a demandé l'heure... mais là j'ai pas su lui répondre, alors j'ai dit Antananarivo.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez l'occasion, ne ratez pas le film (enfin, il y en a eu peut-être plusieurs) : j'ai vu ça dans les années 70,  j'ai oublié les détails, et même le principal si tenté qu'il y ait eu un principal, mais y avait tout pour faire un film culte



2 ou 3 films diffusés sur Canal Plus dans cinéma de quartier présenté par Jen-Pierre Dionnet avec Christopher Lee dans le rôle de Fu Manchu


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui...   Même qu'après il m'a demandé l'heure... mais là j'ai pas su lui répondre, alors j'ai dit Antananarivo.


  ok, toi plus que lui


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une ballade sur la plage de Trouville dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi dernier.
> Ca m'a fait un bien fou de regarder les vagues sans penser à rien


et tu n'es même pas passé me voir : je t'aurais servi un p'tit calva du producteur du coin (attention on s'en sert aussi pour nettoyer les moteurs de mobilette)


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et tu n'es même pas passé me voir : je t'aurais servi un p'tit calva du producteur du coin (attention on s'en sert aussi pour nettoyer les moteurs de mobilette)


 laisse ton adresse et fais des stocks de calvas, tu vas avoir des debarquements (ahah) de parisiens en fugue.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> laisse ton adresse et fais des stocks de calvas, tu vas avoir des debarquements (ahah) de parisiens en fugue.


avec grand plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec grand plaisir !


attention toute fois aux gros culs (désolé c'est le langage ben d'chez nous) : mon apart fait 45 m2 (bon ok y a un super balcon avec la vue sur toute la ville, mais quand même. Bon je prépare les stocks.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> attention toute fois aux gros culs (désolé c'est le langage ben d'chez nous) : mon apart fait 45 m2 (bon ok y a un super balcon avec la vue sur toute la ville, mais quand même. Bon je prépare les stocks.



j'ai pas un gros cul
en plus j'ai perdu 5 kilos.
Mesdemoiselles, profitez-en, je suis au top de la forme :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas un gros cul...



 ben non, tu as une Scenic, c'est pas encore classé poids lourd ? :rateau:

 

je te casse pas ton coup au moins


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non, tu as une Scenic, c'est pas encore classé poids lourd ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> je te casse pas ton coup au moins



Non, ça se classe dans la rubrique "bagnole en forme de suppositoire"


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2004)

Je me souviens d'elle. Mais elle ne me manque pas.
Celle qui a pris sa place et que je découvre chaque jour un peu plus me séduit.
Ravage tout sur son passage. M'entraine dans des contrées inexplorées, où l'énergie
rend tous les possibles accessibles. Elle parle peu. Elle n'en a pas besoin. La compréhension
est intuitive, complice et dénuée de malentendus.
Notre rencontre avait pourtant mal commencé.
Un drôle de cadeau d'anniversaire décidément.
Une renaissance en fait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'elle. Mais elle ne me manque pas.
> Celle qui a pris sa place et que je découvre chaque jour un peu plus me séduit.
> Ravage tout sur son passage. M'entraine dans des contrées inexplorées, où l'énergie
> rend tous les possibles accessibles. Elle parle peu. Elle n'en a pas besoin. La compréhension
> ...



Je me souviens d'avoir vécu la même chose il y a quelques années. Un sentiment de liberté retrouvée assez incompréhensible lorsque l'on se sépare. Je me souviens d'avoir gardé ce sentiments pendant plusieurs mois.
Je me souviens ensuite d'avoir comme toit rencontré quelqu'un d'autre et de ce sentiment immense qui m'a envahi.
Je me souviens que ça a donné naissance à un superbe histoire d'amour, à une jolie petite fille, puis à des choses moins drôles.
Mais je me souviens que je l'aime toujours, même si elle n'est plus là...


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Je me souviens ensuite d'avoir comme toit rencontré quelqu'un d'autre et de ce sentiment immense qui m'a envahi.
> ...



C'était plutôt une histoire de _mue_..
 

Mais ça n'enlève rien au parallèle !


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

Je me méfie des mues. Un serpent reste un serpent.


_edit : dit comme ça c'est un peu froid. Je vais rajouter des smilies._    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'était plutôt une histoire de _mue_..
> 
> 
> Mais ça n'enlève rien au parallèle !



Pour moi également ce fut comme une mue...
Dans mes sentiments, simplement... :rose:


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je me méfie des mues. Un serpent reste un serpent.
> 
> 
> _edit : dit comme ça c'est un peu froid. Je vais rajouter des smilies._    :love:



On peut voir ça comme ça !

Je préfère me rappeler que les papillons muent, eux aussi.


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On peut voir ça comme ça !
> 
> Je préfère me rappeler que les papillons muent, eux aussi.


 Je me méfie des papillons.


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2004)

pas de problème.
message reçu.


Et puis les papillons ne vivent pas longtemps, n'est-ce-pas ?
Même pas le temps de se demander comment ils veulent mourir.


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème.
> message reçu.
> 
> 
> ...


 Une courte vie entièrement passée à butiner. C'est quand-même enviable.

:mouais: en fait, du coup...

_je hais les papillons_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On peut voir ça comme ça !
> 
> Je préfère me rappeler que les papillons muent, eux aussi.



Qui te dit que je ne suis pas un papillon?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _je hais les papillons_



même si c'est un reine ?


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dit que je ne suis pas un papillon?




Rien dit à ce sujet, moi !


----------



## poildep (14 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Plus de risques de traces brûlantes juste _des souvenirs de souvenirs_ : *presque rien*.


presque.


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _A la fin que sont devenus mes souvenirs enfin *ces souvenirs-là* ?_


 
   De magnifiques mots.
Que l'on n'oublie pas.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

Je me souviens d'une soirée à attendre le père noël dans une pièce que je n'ai pas quittée (?) et où il y a eu tout à coup des cadeaux devant le sapin.
 Je me souviens de mon premier baiser à une écolière à qui il manquait une dent à cause d'une chute en vélo.
 Je me souviens de la Juva 4 toute neuve de mon oncle qui trouvait toujours un prétexte pour sortir avec.
 Je me souviens de l'attente devant un cinéma de campagne pour aller voir Maciste contre je ne sais plus qui. On attendait que l'autre film (Il était une fois dans l'Ouest) - qu'on avait déjà vu - se termine. Et qu'on espérait avec les copains que Henri Fonda se fasse encore tuer par Charles Bronson.
 Je me souviens de la remise de mon CAP et d'un diplôme d'honneur pour mes 4 ans d'apprentissage ou je n'ai pas réussi à sortir un mot à cause du trac.
 Je me souviens de ma première voiture (une Simca 1100) achetée 15000 F dans un grand garage, et bouffée par la rouille au bout de 3 mois.
 Je me souviens du décès de la grand-mère de ma femme (je la connaissais depuis tout gamin) si petite, si menue sur son lit de mort.
 Je me souviens...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

Je me souviens d'un soir rue St-Denis il y a 16 ans.
Je me souviens d'y avoir mangé un felafel avec Ali, boxeur amateur et déménageur de profession, rencontré par hasard.
Je me souviens d'une longue conversation sur la vie ou mieux : la Vie.
Je me souviens qu'il m'avait invité à venir diner un soir prochain chez lui, du côté de Montreuil, je ne me souviens plus bien.
Je me souviens qu'il voulait que je rencontre sa femme, que je connaisse ses enfants, qu'il en était très fier.
Je me souviens d'avoir dit oui, bien sûr.
Je me souviens que je regardais sans cesse ses mains avec étonnement : c'étaient de vrais battoirs.
Je me souviens qu'il m'avait donné son numéro de téléphone.
Je me souviens d'être reparti dans le froid, dans mes mocassins et mon barbour usé de petit bourge.
Je me souviens de m'être dit que je ne pourrais pas l'appeler.
Je me souviens de m'être insulté à haute voix de cette lâcheté.
Et aujourd'hui c'est sans grand effort de mémoire que j'éprouve, même fripée par le temps, cette  honte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un soir rue St-Denis il y a 16 ans.
> Je me souviens d'y avoir mangé un felafel avec Ali, boxeur amateur et déménageur de profession, rencontré par hasard.
> Je me souviens d'une longue conversation sur la vie ou mieux : la Vie.
> Je me souviens qu'il m'avait invité à venir diner un soir prochain chez lui, du côté de Montreuil, je ne me souviens plus bien.
> ...



On a tous ce moment de honte un jour...


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

4h du mat...

déjà douché et p'tit dej avalé...

je m'habille dans le noir sans faire de bruit...

"Le radiateur a fait un drôle de bruit quand tu as remis le chauffage en route... tu devrais purger les canalisations" me dit ma femme dans un demi sommeil...

Je répond qu'il ne s'agit pas de purger, mais de craquements dus à la dilatation du métal... Et tout à coup, comme un flash, je me revois jeune lycéen, penché sur le dernier chapitre du livre de physique décorticant la formule de la dilatation des métaux ! 

Le professeur de physique nous avait prévenu que ça pouvait faire l'objet d'une question au bac, même s'il n'avait pas eu le temps de la développer en cours...

Je revois encore le début de la formule qui commençait par "lambda = ....." en y réfléchissant plus intensément j'étais sûr de pouvoir m'en souvenir tellement je l'avais étudiée...

Je me souvenais très clairement de l'incidence de la chaleur sur la dilatation des métaux, qu'il importait, d'en tenir compte dans les constructions en laissant un espace entre les rails de chemins de fer, par exemple...

Et que cette incidence était valable pour la rétraction.... au froid... 

J'expliquai tout ceci par le menu à ma femme silencieuse... le prof, le bac, le dernier chapitre, lambda, les rails, le chaud, le froid... le tout en détail.

Le froid !? et je continue : au fait ! fait moi penser cet après-midi de purger la canalisation d'eau du jardin, il gèle depuis deux jours, pourvu que le tuyau n'ait pas eclaté...car pendant que le métal se rétracte : l'eau au contraire prend du volume en gelant... et clac ! les canalisations qui pètent !

Ma femme : Mmmmmhhhh.......

Moi : Tu t'en souviendras ?

Ma femme : Ah ! ça sûrement ! parceque maintenant je suis bien réveillée... 

Elle continue : "et... La prochaine fois que je te parle à 4 heures du matin essaie de me la faire courte ! ou mieux... fait comme d'habitude à cette heure là : celui qui n'a rien entendu...

Et nous avons bien ri ! à 4 h du mat ! j'ai pensé que ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un gag "un gars - un fille" ou "Roberto Y Pepita"

Alors je la donne... cadeau... libre de droits...


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

Je me souviens de tant de croisements. A droite, à gauche ? Toujours eu tellement de problèmes de latéralisation ! 
Un jour j'ai fait un demi tour, sur un grand boulevard. Pour trouver une porte close.
Ce soir là un interphone aurait tout changé. Seul le corps parlait. 
Le coeur était ailleurs, bien au chaud. 
Et puis la porte a fini par s'ouvrir, un peu plus tard, trop tard. J'ai mis du temps à la franchir dans l'autre sens.



Je me souviens d'un télégramme, reçu à l'autre bout du monde. Auquel je n'ai pas répondu.

Je me souviens de ces yeux et de ces mains qui m'ont fait vasciller parfois, mais juste vasciller.

Je me souviens de Jeff Buckley et de la Maison de Marc Veyrat.

Je me souviens d'un appartement sans âme, mais où le canapé était confortable.

Je me souviens d'une rencontre surprenante avec un archiviste.




Je me souviens que tout ça n'a jamais suffit.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2005)

Je me souviens de son visage et de sa voix
je levais la tête, je le voyais "d'en bas"
De sa moustache, de ses éclats rire qui nous emplissaient de joie
Des vacances au bord de la mer, au bout du monde sur l'île de Bréhat
Quand enfin, une fois par an, pendant tout un mois, il ne travaillait pas
De sa force quand il nous prenait dans ses bras
Il y a si longtemps... 

Je me souviens cet été là
De ce grand lit que tu ne quittais pas
Ton pyjama maintenant trop grand flottait autour de tes bras
Des larmes sur mes joues, tu ne me reconnaissais pas
De l'automne de mes 11 ans cette année là
De ce silence, et de ce froid
De t'embrasser une dernière fois
Il y a si longtemps que tu n'es plus là...
Je pense à toi


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Jan Saudek  The letter... 1975​

À toi ma moins inconnue,
Qu'ils sont doux tes mots même après que l'orage a passé. La solution serait la dilution. Beaucoup d'eau mais un peu d'essence. Las, je veux tellement tout pour une existence que je sais étriquée jusqu'au bout.
Je ne devrais pas, je le dit tout de même ; j'ai besoin de toi.
Je me dis aussi peut-être faut-il maîtriser le grand brasier, entretenir une flamme raisonnable mais durable. Puissent nos mots ne jamais être trop las d'être trop là tandis que nous sommes ailleurs.
Je t'envoie une onde, pas de séisme.​

je me souviens de ses mots et il me manque... ils me manquent...ses mots... ces mots... :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de son visage et de sa voix
> je levais la tête, je le voyais "d'en bas"
> De sa moustache, de ses éclats rire qui nous emplissaient de joie
> Des vacances au bord de la mer, au bout du monde sur l'île de Bréhat
> ...



   
Merci pour ces mots de tendresse et d'Amour .....


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

que des fois, tendre la main n'est pas toujours évident... Que cette main que j'ai tendue, n'a servi à rien... Que les échanges sont restés tellement à sens unique... Qu'on ne peut pas toujours donner sans recevoir... 

Mais je me souviens avec bonheur de tant de mains tendues...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

je me souviens qu'il y a quelques mois j'étais au plus mal.
Aujourd'hui, je vais bien. Je redécouvre la vie avec une autre.
La vie continue et "le meilleur reste à venir" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

je me souviens de la cave de mes parents qui nous habritait souvent le mercredi ou le samedi après-midi quand nous avions décidé de changer la vie... de changer le monde, le temps d'un après-midi. Je me souviens de cette légère odeur d'humidité et des bières vides rangées à côté des étuis de guitares. Je me souviens que je lançait la mélodie, le plus souvent... et que les autres improvisaient le regard dans le vide dans ces vieux canapés troués.

Je me souviens des discussions éternelles d'ados idéalistes : nous parlions de nous, de la vie (qui était forcément injuste), de nos parents ... et surtout de musique. Ahhhhh la musique. 

Je me souviens que nous ne concevions pas un "boeuf" entre potes sans avoir fumer un joint : "ça élève l'esprit" nous disait Pilou. Je me souviens que les notes n'étaient pas plus justes. Je me souviens de BB King, de Hendrix et de ces mecs qui étaient morts avant même que nous ne soyons nés. Je me souviens que ça faisait rire mes parents. Je me souviens de les avoir pris pour des cons.

Aujourd'hui nous portons des costards, nous avons des gosses et voyons (pour certains) le pétard d'un mauvais oeil. L'un d'entre nous a fait carrière dans la musique. 

Je me souviens que ce soir, Olivier organise un "boeuf" chez lui, 10 ans après


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

merci tigrou

je me souviens de la première fois où mes doigts ont couru entre les cinq cordes d'une basse

je me souviens des répet' à la mjc : watermelon man so what cantaloup island... un peu de metallica

je me souviens de cette putain de corde de sol me lachant, sifflant et s'enfonçant dans mon pouce

je me souviens de ce jour où j'ai joué sur seulement quatre cordes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de BB King, de Hendrix et de ces mecs qui étaient morts avant même que nous ne soyons nés



   

Toute ma vie, je me souviendrais du 5 mars 1967 date précise à laquelle Jimi Hendrix était en concert dans mon patelin au Twenty Club ...   
Il n'était pas encore le mythe que nous connaissons aujourd'hui ... c'était simplement un gars qui arrivait précédé de sa réputation de guitariste psychédélique et délirant...  
Peu de monde ... heureusement, ! En effet, le Twenty était un endroit relativement petit qui, si je m'en souviens bien accueillait tout au plus 250 personnes...
On ne le connaissait pas encore très bien Jimmy ... la preuve : quand il est arrivé avec son étui de guitare sous le bras, la responsable du Twenty l'a fait passer par la caisse pour entrer dans le club (d'ailleurs, cette responsable s'en souvient encore comme si c'était hier et raconte souvent cette anecdote...  ) - Nous on l'avait reconnu !!! et bien entendu, on lui a fait signer quelques autographes ...   - c'était marrant parce qu'il nous signait les autographes en gueulant à la responsable : "I am Jimi Hendrix ... I am Jimi Hendrix !!!!!!!"
Vous devinez que le concert fut fabuleux ... j'en ai encore mal aux oreilles aujourd'hui !!!  
Il devait jouer jusque 23 heures ... en fait, il était payé jusque 23 heures ... il a torturé sa Stratocaster jusque 3 H du mat  ... du délire je vous dis !!! :love:  :love: 
Et puis, le temps a passé ... et il y a eu Woodstock !!!   ... l'apogée de sa courte carrière !!!
Et il est mort ...    ... des nuits durant on a fait brûler des bougies en écoutant sa musique avec des larmes dans les yeux...
Aujourd'hui, le Twenty Club n'existe plus ! Même pas dans l'état de ruine ou de vestige...
Une banque a pris sa place ! Et lorsque j'y entre, je ne manque pas de me souvenir qu'il y a  38 ans, un gars nommé Jimi Hendrix était là ... juste là !!! 






 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2005)

Tidju Tigrou ! ... ça y est j'ai le bourdon !!!!! ...  
J'ai mis Janis Joplin en "fond musical" ... j'aurais jamais du faire ça ce matin !!!! 

T'étais belle Janis .... ... ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci TheBig...    Mais maintenant on veut la version non-censurée... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> T'étais belle Janis ...



Et quelle voix mon dieu...     :love:  :love:  :love: 

"Try (Just a Little Bit Harder)"
"Summertime"
"Piece of My Heart"
.......
(excellent site ici )

Parti trop tôt toi aussi...


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Ah, la mémoire...


			
				Jorge Semprun a dit:
			
		

> Plus je me remémore, plus le vécu d'autrefois s'enrichit et se diversifie, comme si la mémoire ne s'épuisait pas.
> 
> [Extrait de Adieu vive clarté.]


----------



## dool (22 Janvier 2005)

A cet instant très précis je me souviens de ces "types", de ces chansons...de nos histoires...
Notamment cette histoire...(merci R1 pour cette chanson)

_Elle passait sa vie à attendre des sentiments de rechange 
Des gens usés qui ressemblent à des voleurs...... 
Des cailloux ! Fallait faire face à cette femme flêtrie de flême et d'ennuie 
Mais comme ici rien n' se passe sauf dimanche après midi 

Rien ne pourra s'étendre, comme elle était étendue 
Une rose un dimanche, de pluie, bien entendu 

J' passais ma vie à me répendre à m' endormir saoul à lier 
On allait si mal ensemble c' est c' qui m' a plu.....en premier 
Un jour du mois de Décembre on l'a retrouvé noyé 
C' était de ma faute il me semble, je n' l' ai pas vu......tomber 

Depuis ce sombre dimanche, plutôt que d' quitter la France 
J' vomis chaque soir sur les quais, tranquille tous mes regrets.... 

Rien ne pourra s'étendre, comme elle était étendue........ 
Une larme, un silence, une fable, innatendue....._


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2005)

Je me souviens de Besançon, en 1990, où j'y ai effectué mon service militaire.
Pendant les premiers jours d'incorporation, on nous a fait visiter le musée de la résistance et de la déportation.
Nous étions une cinquantaine à parcourir les allées, équipés d'un walkman racontant toute la chronologie des évenements de la seconde guerre mondiale.
Alors que la plupart des gens ont terminé leur visite en quatrième vitesse, nous étions une poignée à contempler, à la cadence imposée par la bande sonore du balladeur, l'horreur de la déportation.
Plus on avançait plus nous étions envahit par le dégout, la nausée, la révolte.
Nous n'avons pas pu terminer la visite, non pas parce qu'on était horrifié, mais parce qu'on nous pressait de sortir.


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

Dans une petite boîte, ce soir j'ai mis une toute petite fée....
Un petit bout de nuage, quelques gouttes de rosée que je remplace tous les matins...
Elle reste là, elle attend..
Elle attend qu'on la prenne dans le creux de sa main, juste comme ça pour la regarder, surtout le soir, quand les bruits du jour sont partis.
Si on a envie de lui parler, on peut le faire, on peut lui dire tous les mots que l'on veut.
Elle aime les mots doux, tout doux.
Parfois, elle vient se poser sur ton bureau, on sait qu'elle est là, on ne la voit pas, mais on l'imagine...


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

Je me souviens ...

- Que c'est bon d'exorciser le silence teint de noir...
- Que la Vie est toujours pleine de hasards...
- D'aires de turbulence, impalpables et stériles...
- Que l'existence se mange avec les épluchures...
- De fragments de Vécus agrémentés de mots...
- De nuits courtes, d'Amours Voraces...
- De mots porteurs d'effluves et de miasmes appartenant désormais à un autre univers...
- Que nos rêves et nos visions sont uniques et propres à nous..
- Qu'une femelle est une espèce qui allie aux meilleurs qualités de l'animal, les défauts de l'Être Humain...
- Que plus une chose est rare, plus on la désire...
- Que l'absence de quelqu'un est parfois plus perceptible que sa présence...
- Que plonger dans le sommeil comme on s'enfonce dans une caverne...c'est jouissif...
- De tourbillons de rêves angoissants...
- D'un labyrinthe érudit assez jouissif...
- Que des fois c'est bon de se vider de la crasse et de l'amertume d'une seule journée de solitude...
- Et puis de rêves fous de me barrer loin de tout, pour mâter des surfeurs sur une plage au Chili par exemple et avec une Copine... en plus...

   :love: and Peace...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

Au milieu des cartons, je me souviens de ce 27 juillet où j'ai dit "oui" en pensant que c'était pour la vie.
Je me souviens d'un 24 août plus que sombre
Je me souviens d'un 31 décembre qui me fait dire que finalement, dire "oui" à deux personnes différentes, ça doit être possible


----------



## golf (3 Février 2005)

L'important ce n'est pas tellement d'avoir des souvenirs, c'est toujours de régler ses comptes avec eux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Au milieu des cartons, je me souviens de ce 27 juillet où j'ai dit "oui" en pensant que c'était pour la vie.
> Je me souviens d'un 24 août plus que sombre


  





> Je me souviens d'un 31 décembre qui me fait dire que finalement, dire "oui" à deux personnes différentes, ça doit être possible


on sera invités ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on sera invités ?



si vous êtes sages  

 c'est pas gagné


----------



## dool (4 Février 2005)

Je me souviens de ce grand tilleul dans le jardin de la maison de campagne de mes grands-parents.
Ce grand et magnifique tilleul planté par mon arrière grand-père que j'ai très peu connu mais qui a eu le temps de m'apprendre a marcher avec un bâton de bois 
Je me souviens de ces réunions de famille années sur années, tous ces 15 Août à manger le méchoui et à boire des canons sous ce tilleul que l'on croyait solide jusqu'à l'éternité.

Ce tilleul n'entendra plus nos rires désormais; et il ne me reste plus que son souvenir puisque j'ai appris ce matin une nouvelle limite de la bêtise humaine : mes grands parents s'étaient enfin décider à couper trois vieux arbres qui ne donnaient plus de fruits dans le verger...la semaine dernière, les élagueurs sont passés dans ce jardin et ont confondu un vieil erable avec CE tilleul        

Je me souviens que l'Homme est le plus grand destructeur sur cette Terre.....


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

Je me souviens d'un mois de juillet 76, été caniculaire où nous déménagions d'une cité HLM pour un pavillion à la campagne. Les coussins volaient de la fenêtre du 4 eme étage et venaient se poser dans mes bras. Les choses étaient simples et la vie, pacifique.

Je me souviens de l'hiver 86 dans ma chambre d'hôpital réservée, où j'avais eménagé pour un bout de temps. Les flocons de neige virvoltaient, derrière les doubles vitrages du 3eme étage, et venaient s'écraser contre ma tête protegée. Les choses étaient compliquées et la vie, militaire.

Je me souviens d'un mois de Septembre 94, il et elle sont entrés dans ma vie. Les mots tendre glissaient d'étage en étage jusqu'au ciel, d'un "il" virile et beau à "elle" belle et sensible, je les acceuillais sur mon sein, perclue de tendresse. Les choses étaient nouvelles, et la vie magnifique.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

p'tain m'souviens d'rien


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain m'souviens d'rien



Note de la Redaction:

Morte de rire


----------



## dool (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain m'souviens d'rien



Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas ?! 
Ca veut ptet dire qu'il faut que tu changes de bouteille ! Prend du plus costaud !!!
Fini le "rouge"  
:love:

PS:y'a pas de doute t'es un Dieu ici di don!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un mois de juillet 76, été caniculaire où nous déménagions d'une cité HLM pour un pavillion à la campagne. Les coussins volaient de la fenêtre du 4 eme étage et venaient se poser dans mes bras. Les choses étaient simples et la vie, pacifique.
> 
> Je me souviens de l'hiver 86 dans ma chambre d'hôpital réservée, où j'avais eménagé pour un bout de temps. Les flocons de neige virvoltaient, derrière les doubles vitrages du 3eme étage, et venaient s'écraser contre ma tête protegée. Les choses étaient compliquées et la vie, militaire.
> 
> Je me souviens d'un mois de Septembre 94, il et elle sont entrés dans ma vie. Les mots tendre glissaient d'étage en étage jusqu'au ciel, d'un "il" virile et beau à "elle" belle et sensible, je les acceuillais sur mon sein, perclue de tendresse. Les choses étaient nouvelles, et la vie magnifique.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain m'souviens d'rien



patron la même chose !


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un mois de juillet 76, été caniculaire où nous déménagions d'une cité HLM pour un pavillion à la campagne. Les coussins volaient de la fenêtre du 4 eme étage et venaient se poser dans mes bras. Les choses étaient simples et la vie, pacifique.
> 
> Je me souviens de l'hiver 86 dans ma chambre d'hôpital réservée, où j'avais eménagé pour un bout de temps. Les flocons de neige virvoltaient, derrière les doubles vitrages du 3eme étage, et venaient s'écraser contre ma tête protegée. Les choses étaient compliquées et la vie, militaire.
> 
> Je me souviens d'un mois de Septembre 94, il et elle sont entrés dans ma vie. Les mots tendre glissaient d'étage en étage jusqu'au ciel, d'un "il" virile et beau à "elle" belle et sensible, je les acceuillais sur mon sein, perclue de tendresse. Les choses étaient nouvelles, et la vie magnifique.



:love: c'est beau, tu mérite un p'tit quelque chose :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un mois de juillet 76, été caniculaire où nous déménagions d'une cité HLM pour un pavillion à la campagne. Les coussins volaient de la fenêtre du 4 eme étage et venaient se poser dans mes bras. Les choses étaient simples et la vie, pacifique.
> 
> Je me souviens de l'hiver 86 dans ma chambre d'hôpital réservée, où j'avais eménagé pour un bout de temps. Les flocons de neige virvoltaient, derrière les doubles vitrages du 3eme étage, et venaient s'écraser contre ma tête protegée. Les choses étaient compliquées et la vie, militaire.
> 
> Je me souviens d'un mois de Septembre 94, il et elle sont entrés dans ma vie. Les mots tendre glissaient d'étage en étage jusqu'au ciel, d'un "il" virile et beau à "elle" belle et sensible, je les acceuillais sur mon sein, perclue de tendresse. Les choses étaient nouvelles, et la vie magnifique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Je mesouviens de chaque jour où chacune m'a dit qu'elle m'aimerait pour la vie... je me souviens de chaque montée d'adrénaline en entendant ces simples mots... Je me souviens de chaque "restons quand même amis"... de chaque gouffre qui s'ouvrait alors sous mes pieds... Le drame ; c'est justement que je me souviens... et des pires conneries que j'ai pu faire pour tenter d'oublier...


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Je me souviens :
- De cette maison de campagne de mes grands-parents à Livron-sur-Drôme.
- De ma Mamé qui faisait descendre le goûter dans un panier.
- Des cerisiers collants ou on allait se gaver du plaisir rouge des cerises juteuses
- Des tirs de noyaux de cerises... du haut de l'arbre
- Des recommandations de Mamé de ne pas "piquer" les pêches du voisin agriculteur
- De ces pêches tellement grosses parfois qu'elles en étaient invendables
- Des escapade vers la Drôme, et des pieds dans l'eau et sur les galets
- De la Simca 1100 break couleur caramel (à vrai dire elle ressemblait à un gros caramel) de Papé
- De la tendresse de ce Papé parti trop vite.


Je me souviens :
- d'être retourné dans cette maison adolescent
- de mes souvenirs d'enfance souillés par la saleté, la convoitise et la vulgarité de la 3e femme de mon oncle.

Je me souviens de Mamé :
- Visitant "ses petits vieux"... alors qu'elle avait 75 ans.
- Mourant de chagrin à la mort de mon oncle
- Sur son lit de maison de retraite "parmis ces petits vieux" qu'elle avait fini par rejoindre, et ou j'emmenais mes filles pour que Mamé puisse les voir.
- Sur son dernier lit, le visage serein. Je me souviens de ma fille de 4 ans me prenant dans les bras pour me consoler...

Je veux me souvenir de cette femme formidable :
- Pleine de force de caractère et de douceur.
- Pour qui un livre était un vrai trésor.
- Qui m'a gardé la première année de ma vie alors que je portais le même prénom que son fils aîné mort à 1 an...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Je suis pas facile à émouvoir... Mais là ; ça trouve un résonnance...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

- Words de FR David, Thriller de Mickaël Jackson et Nuit, tu me fais peur d'Elsa, sur le radio-cassette laborieusement acheté à la Maison de Valérie où l'on pouvait payer en 4 fois sans frais, ça passait sur RSDD, "Radio Show Disc Dance", une des premières "radios libres" de la FM auvergnate (  ), quand j'étais triste j'écoutais dans le noir, aussi.
- Elle était toujours première de la classe et moi quelquefois deuxième, elle me regardait avec moins de respect depuis le divorce de mes parents, malgré nos fous-rires en cours d'allemand, mais comment prévoir qu'elle trahirait ainsi dix ans plus tard ce qui aurait pu rester une belle amitié, dénonçant devant toute la bande de potes ma déclaration emphatique et ridicule... Vingt ans le bel âge, qu'ils disaient, et l'on cherche en vain à se déguiser en courant d'air dans les vertiges cruels des carrefours du destin.
- Ce sentiment étrange à la Giovanni Drogo (le désert des Tartares) à chaque fois que je voyais quelqu'un fuir avec courage l'austère fac de médecine et ses étudiants conformistes, pour devenir photographe ou "se lancer dans le théâtre"... mais un jour qui sait...?
- Ces gamins sur la plage de Saint-Enogat, qui étudiaient cyniques le déplacement du crabe privé de ses pattes une à une, premiers doute sur la bonté qui abrite l'espèce animale qui me reconnaît comme sien, enfin...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que jamais je n'ai voulu garder de liens avec des amours finies, que j'ai toujours su en être incapable, préférant ne jamais rien savoir sur leurs "après".
> 
> Je me souviens avoir un jour fait le ménage des résidus d'amour laissés ça et là dans ma chambre, avoir ouvert un carton et mis chaque stigmate dans un sac congélation, fermé avec une étiquette descriptive, un travail de légiste qui m'a calmé, puis je me souviens d'avoir amené ce carton, et de sa voix effarée au bout du fil.
> C'était analytique et désespéré.
> _Et désespérément définitif._



   Je me sens moins seul ; tout à coup... :love: Je pensais être un cas pathologique...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens moins seul ; tout à coup... :love: Je pensais être un cas pathologique...



nan nan... mais faut pouvoir, déchirer les photos et brûler les lettres, même longtemps après, faut pouvoir moi j'dis...
et moi j'peux pas, enfin pas bien, enfin pas toujours mais quand même, bon, ben voilà quoi ?

on va pas s'déprimer le dimanche hein ?


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> quetzalk a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Je me souviens de celle que je je viens de laisser pour rentrer chez moi.
si peu de temps nous sépare et pourtant elle me semble loin.


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Christelle ?
> Tu écris bien des choses sensibles et pleine de résonnances, merci.
> :love:



Non! Merci Roberto. Merci à toi. Ta maxime je la fais mienne le temps de ce post "je ne réclame rien, j'obtiens tant".


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Je me souviens de l'époque ou la campagne déutait au bas de mon HLM...
Je me souviens de la cour de mon école sans barrière, ouverte sur un vaste parc urbain
Je me souviens que j'ai oublié ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que j'ai oublié ce que je voulais dire.



Comment tu te souviens que tu avais quelque chose à dire si tu l'as oublié? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Je me souviens que nous devions, ma femme et moi, faire la promenade le long de la côte à Dinard, dimanche matin.

Je me souviens qu'elle n'était pas vraiment rassurée par le vent et la mer déchaînée

Je me souviens avoir voulu faire cette promenade coûte que coûte.

je me souviens avoir pris des photos et elle de m'avoir dit : "tiens, regarde, quelqu'un fait un jogging. C'est dingue de s'aventurer avec des vagues de cette taille".

Je me souviens avoir renoncé à cette aventure.

Il était 10h48.




A 11h33, les hélicoptères de la sécurité civile sont passés au dessus de ma tête : je me souviens du frissons que cette vision m'a causé.

Je me souviens qu'à 15h, nous étions sur la plage à nouveau, la mer était retirée. Tout était superbe, d'une beauté foudroyante. La nature venait, en fait, de rendre un homme qu'elle avait enlevé ce matin là. J'ai vu le corps, les basquettes du jogger...

Nous sommes repartis en laissant les pompiers sur les lieux (nous étions 4 à les attendre). 

Je me souviens que le ciel a ensuite abattu une pluie de grêle qui a aussitôt recouvert la plage et les alentours.

Depuis, nous sommes revenus chez nous et je ne dors pas bien du tout.


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me souvenais plus...
> 
> ... que mon père aime bien réveiller les gens en leur criant le matin de l'autre bout de la maison que *"le petiiiit déjeuneeeer est prêêêêêêt !"*
> :sleep:
> ...


 la complicité entre grands-parents et petits-enfants est une chose etonnante  :rateau:


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Je me souviens d'un lit haut perché. Collé au plafond. Je m'en souviens comme le dernier terrain de jeux de deux corps devenus étrangers. L'envie était toujours là. Exacerbée par l'échéance, l'urgence, l'indifférence.
Le plaisir aussi. Drôle d'aboutissement d'ailleurs. Un goût âcre, forcément.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Février 2005)

La nuit, je suis un héro .... ....
Sommeil en demi-teintes et rêves d'Amour, de beauté et de gloire...
Je suis fort et je suis beau ... entouré de veuves et d'orphelins à défendre, de "méchants" à pourfendre et d'inconsolables à consoler...
Mon corps n'existe plus ... rien qu'une âme qui veille au pied de l'éternité ... rien qu'un esprit, diaphane et léger qui s'envole au-delà de l'horizon...
Mes nuits sont plus belles que mes jours et le matin blême me rappelle à la dure réalité ... je ne suis qu'un homme au corps vieillissant, portant dans ses rides les blessures de son âme et le fardeau d'une vie qui s'étire...
"Tu n'es pas beau et tu n'es pas fort !" ... mon miroir est implacable et je le hais...
Alors, quand le poids des jours est trop pesant, je m'arrête et je me souviens ...
Je me dis que la nuit n'est pas loin et qu'il n'est pas loin le moment ou j'échangerai ma défroque humaine pour un habit de lumière...
Bientôt, je pourrai toucher les étoiles...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

Je me souviens de Pierre, mon "meilleur copain".
Sa mère avait une petite boutique de lingerie sur la place du "village" (10 000 âmes environ) qui s'appelait (et s'appelle toujours) "rêves de soie" ( :love: ) ...

Nous passions de longues heures dans ce petit magasin, nous jouions à cache-cache entre les déshabillés vaporeux, les guêpières et "panties" d'un autre temps, les cartons de culottes et de "c½urs croisés" en dentelles multicolores qui envahissaient la petite réserve à l'étage...

Je me souviens des "jolies dames" qui laissaient parfois entrebâillé le rideau de la petite cabine d'essayage... de parfums troublants qui flottaient dans l'air parfois encore longtemps après leur départ...

Nous devions avoir 6 ou 7 ans (peut être 8) et je me souviens de ce sentiment bizarre et indéfinissable, de cette impression étrange et agréable...  je me souviens de mes premiers émois...:rose: 
je me souviens de mon enfance formidable...


----------



## madlen (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à LeConcombreMaske._
> :love:




Tu as raison Roberto


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

" Je me souviens je me rappelle
C&#8217;est en ces lieux chèrs à mon c½ur
Le jour baissait j&#8217;étais près d&#8217;elle
Je me foutais bien du malheur

Dissimule dans le silence
Tes sentiments des espérances
Qui montent et plongent sans bruit
Etoile brillant dans la nuit

Je me souviens je me rappelle
Très doucement jouait le vent
Alors elle me semblait si belle
Alors moi j&#8217;avais tout le temps

Dissimule dans le silence
Tes sentiments des espérances
Qui montent et plongent sans bruit
Etoile brillant dans la nuit

Je me souviens je me rappelle
Une croix trop lourde pour moi
Un bois qui pèse et m&#8217;écartèle
Et pourtant comme j&#8217;aimais cette croix

Dissimule dans le silence
Tes sentiments des espérances
Qui montent et plongent sans bruit
Etoile brillant dans la nuit"

:love:
D'une "découverte" de l'industrie musicale française en 2004...


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

En vrai, c'est de lui.


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2005)

Je me souviens de pillules un peu effrayantes.
D'une infection banale mais tenace. D'une douleur lancinante, envahissante et dévorante.
D'une sonnerie qui n'aboutit jamais. D'un cri qui balaie tout sur son passage.






Je me souviens d'une torpeur inconfortable. D'un écran humide permanent.
D'une lune rousse qui se lève sur l'étang. D'un verre de Volnay légèrement scintillant.
D'un plaid qu'on étend.

Je me souviens d'une coupe qui pétille.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

Clin d'½il à FanREM.


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

Jambe dans le Vide. Tout en bas la Mer. BAscule dans le temps. Au loin la ligne bleue et Espalmador. Immense rocher posé dans la Mer.
Combien de fois ai-je fait cette courte traversée en "Patine", petit catamaran racé typiques des Île Baléares. Un paréo accroché aux haubans qui sèche au vent, juste un sac posé sur le filet où l'eau t'asperge pour calmer la morsure du soleil. 
J'écoute le clapotis des vagues, la lumière filtrant à travers les paupières est intense. 
Voile blanche, voile blanc... Peaux brunes ivres de soleil, douces, goût de pain d'épices, goût de sel, traces blanches sur la peau... 
Ressortir de vieilles clés rouillées cachées au fond d'un  tiroir, pour libérer les souvenirs et s'en faire des écharpes de rêves... 
J'ai du mal à me concentrer sur ces tranches de Vie empilées. Je suis ailleurs. Qui me porte, quoi me titille ? Je ne sais pas.
J'ai tout plein de paillons enfermés dans une cage... PAs besoin de musique, elle est juste dans l'air. D'un bleu tan oscuro, el Mar cambio de color...  sa transparence laisse deviner des chimères....
Mes mains froissent le sable trop chaud. Onde fraîche qui se pose sur mon dos, un moment protégée pour mieux pleurer des larmes de soleil. 
Rien, pas de bruit, juste un souffle dans le cou et le glissement de l'eau sur le sable. Ibiza tenia sol de sal por piel. Il m'aime longtemps. nous nous sommes aimés longtemps. Ibiza de ti para ti.
Les jours ont passé, juste pour écrire les traces de la vie. Les jours ont fini, en laissant des traces furtives, effaçables à l'eau. 
_Las grandes palabras. Los muros secretos. Lo que se protege. Volando sobre un MAr caliente._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En vrai, c'est de lui.



   Peux plus bouler pour le moment ; mais je me souviendrai de toi


----------



## sofiping (5 Avril 2005)

il y a trés peu de chose dont j'ai envie de me souvenir a part peu etre les beaux yeux vert de mon frére , de ces taches de rousseur et de sa petite dent de lait bien plantée au milieu de ses sourires de 30tenaire :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

je me souviens de cette toute petite robe en toile cirée que tu portais à cette fête à Aix ; où j'avais décidé, au départ, de ne pas aller...
De ton regard fatigué, tellement semblable au mien, je suppose ;  qui disait "Faut pas me la faire... je n'y cois déjà plus". 
Venant contredire ce sourire illuminant ton air faussement enjoué des soirs  de bringue.
J'emporterai avec moi notre premier échange verbal, en forme de duel acide ; limite agressif...
J'avais, au départ, décidé de ne surtout pas paraître disponible. Ca a dû t'aiguillonner ; car tu t'es entêtée. Je me suis vite retrouvé désarmé...
Je ne sais toujours pas vers qui ou quoi me tourner pour remercier que tu l'aie fait.
Je me rappelle de cette première nuit que tu as voulu que l'on joue aux échecs. 
Tu as signé là mon arrêt d'amour. Je n'ai plus jamais aussi bien joué. Un mat vital à assurer.
A présent, je me demande parfois s'il ny avait pas quelque chose de morbide dans ta façon de t'abandonner...
Dès le lendemain nous avons cohabité, sans qu'il n'y ait vraiment eu besoin d'en parler... je n'avais pas pu me rhabiller pour partir en silence. Ouais. vraiment pas décidé à te laisser. Quelque chose d'aussi simple et naturel que ça.
Tout ce qu'on aimait ; c'était ne rien faire en attendant la nuit... Expédier le tout venant du quotidien et se remettre à attendre... Sortir ; regarder la nuit finissant de tomber. Et enfin pouvoir commencer à se perdre... A deux. Ca change tout.
J'ai vu la cassure sur laquelle tu marchais en équilibre précaire. Nous avions la même ; je le crois toujours...
Je n'oublierai jamais le plaisir que j'ai pris à te peindre, les yeux tournés vers le ciel - C'est vrai que toi, au moins, tu croyais à quelque chose... Ce putain de tableau que je ne peux même plus regarder.


Je suis resté sans réaction quand on m'a annoncé, il y a cinq ans, que tu avais décidé de passer de l'autre côté... Nouvelle laconique crachée par une de nos connaissances communes. Je ne suis jamais en prise directe avec mes émotions ; tu le savais. J'ai ravalé. Je me suis juste rappelé nos conversations concernant les anges déchus et leur propension à ne jamais vouloir rester ; comme une forme de discrétion, de tact désespéré...
Et puis un jour, je me suis réveillé avec un éclat de verre dans le coeur ; comme un contre-coup aux larmes que je n'ai pas versées sur le moment... Un éclat qui bouge et fait mal à chaque fois que je me rend compte qu'avec les autres j'attend toujours la nuit tout seul...
J'étais toujours tellement heureux de te savoir existante ; malgré la distance qui nous séparait et l'espacement de nos retrouvailles ; de nos nuits "en amis" égrainées sur les années...

Je me souviens enfin d'hier après midi, dans ce bar d'Orly où j'ai été obligé de remettre à la hâte mes lunettes noires en repensant à tout ça...

Certains disent que c'est tellement plus doux et facile d'être amoureux d'une morte...

Je me souviens de tout ; en détails... C'est bien ça le problème...


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En vrai, c'est de lui.


 je me souviens qu'il faisait pleins de fautes pour ecrire Paris


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je me souviens qu'il faisait pleins de fautes pour ecrire Paris


 
Je me souviens qu'il cherchait le garçon ... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens qu'il cherchait le garçon ... :rateau:



Je me souviens l'avoir croisé ce week end à Paris, dans une fête... et n'avoir pu lui dire autre chose que c'était bien qu'il soit toujours là ; en lui tenant les deux mains :rose:  

MONSIEUR Daniel Darc ; s'il vous plait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai regardé le dernier bouquet de fleurs, qu'elle avait laissé dans la maison, pourrir dans son vase... Et puis j'en ai fait de même avec les pauvres restes de notre relation... Durant quatre longs mois ; jusqu'à ce soir... seuls me resteront les souvenirs, qui eux, sont imputréscibles...
Je crois que ce soir je ne m'apprécie pas beaucoup........... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Je me souviens, de ce bout de terre tout en longueur, de ses noyers, du gave lui léchant ses flancs.
Qu'il était fier de l'avoir acquis, il y à ...

Je me souviens de son énergie passée à le façonner.

Des années durant il en a transporté des cailloux, du bois, de la terre.
D'abord ses soirées, ses week-end puis toutes ses journées.
Tôt le matin sitôt déjeuné il partait _"à la sablière"._

C'était ce qu'était autrefois ce bout de terre.

Je me souviens de cette caravane, des amis ne savaient plus quoi en faire où la mettre, Il a accepté toujours prêt à rendre service aux amis, de la placer sur son bout de terre, en attendant.
Mais la caravane n'en est jamais repartie.


Ce bout de terre au fil des ans, est devenu bien plus que ça : un repère, un refuge, _son_ refuge, _son_ paradis.
Loin de l'égoïsme de certains il a ouvert son paradis aux autres, il en a fait un lieu de fête, d'accueil un endroit où l'on se sentait forcément bien.
Au bord du gave, sa terrasse sur pilotis pour accueillir les grandes tablées à l'ombre des grands arbres, avec ses petites lampiottes pour éclairer d'une douce lumière lorsque la nuit tombait, ces visages ravis, ennivrés, heureux.
Ces jardinières bordant la "terrasse".

C'était _sa petite Italie_ à lui : il a toujours été comme ça inviter des copains de longues dates ou bien ceux qui semblaient perdus au bord de la route ...
On pouvait passer à n'importe qu'elle heure, il vous accueillait toujours les bras ouverts, en été les boissons étaient toujours au frais dans son réfrigérateur écolo : le gave. Les verres étaient toujours prêts à trinquer ! _Santé vieux !_

Je me suis mise à aimer ce paradis tout comme toutes les personnes qui y venaient.


Ce soir ces souvenirs ont pris une drôle de couleur.

La caravane n'est plus.
Brûlée.
Obligation de la détruire.

Ça faisait quelques années que ça durait, il ne sait pas par qui, il ne comprend pas pourquoi.

Il a du brûler sa caravane, doit détruire le reste ...

Ce jour-là il y à une personne qui a dû jouir de ce spectacle, qui a dû hurler de plaisir : la destruction de ce petit coin de paradis avait enfin commencé.

Je comprends pas la méchanceté, ça peut paraître naïf de dire ça, mais c'est vrai : je ne comprends pas.

On a une vie tellement minable qu'on louche sur le bonheur des autres, si modeste soit-il ?
Le bonheur de l'autre agace, oui il vous titille les tripes, c'est pas normal c'est vrai quoi ? Vous vous trimez tellement et vous n'avez rien alors pourquoi lui ? pourquoi ?
Non ça doit changer.
Là plusieurs possibilités s'offrent à vous.

Soit vous êtes quelqu'un de jaloux, mais sans aucune animosité vous vous contenterez seulement de médire, de râler.

Vous quelqu'un de jaloux avec un fond de méchanceté plutôt modéré : vous attaquez, oui il faut attaquer la personne de toutes les manières possibles qu'importe ça vous soulage ça vous fait du bien, vous vous sentez mieux après, n'est-ce pas le principal? Vous foncez dans votre entêtement à attaquer, tel un taureau vous persuadant de votre suprématie : l'autre, vous l'ignorez sans doute a pitié.

Vous êtes quelqu'un de jaloux avec une méchanceté sans borne, une soif de vengeance sans limite, frustration envies sont eput-être votre quotidien.
Pour qui y's'prennent tous ces gens heureux ? hein ? Y font que d'me narguer là , ces salauds, ça va pas s'passer comme ça !

Alors là vous faites ça sournoisement, vous attaquez mais jamais à découvert, peut-être vous n'assumez pas complètement votre méchanceté ? Sans doute êtes-vous un honnête citoyen, souriant, quelqu'un d'irréprochable !
Faut enlever aux autres le peu qu'ils ont mais sans qu'ils sachent que ça vient de vous, ah non sinon ça déstabiliserait votre maigre existence.
Oh il y à plein de manières de s'y prendre.
Je connais quelqu'un qui pourrait vous en parler des heures durant, vous dire à quel point les gens peuvent être vicieux, tordus, et mauvais surtout mauvais.


Je me souviens de cette "*carabane*" comme l'appelait ma fille, son terrain de jeu favoris.

Je me souviens avoir lu dans les yeux de mon père sa fierté d'avoir "construit" son paradis verdoyant.

C'est parti en fumée, ses rêves aussi.

Maintenant reste le chagrin.


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2005)

c'est superbement écrit et c'est très émouvant. 

Sans parler de la portée générale de certaines paroles. Chapeau bas, mademoiselle Lorna


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

Bravo. Magnifique texte émouvant.


----------



## macelene (21 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens, de ce bout de terre tout en longueur, de ses noyers, du gave lui léchant ses flancs.
> Qu'il était fier de l'avoir acquis, il y à ...
> ...
> C'est parti en fumée, ses rêves aussi.
> ...



_Sentiment d'horreur qu'inspire ce pillage d'Un Bonheur... _ 


And  Lorna


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant reste le chagrin.


...et aussi le bonheur d'avoir une fille qui pense à lui, qui lui écrit de jolis mots et qui illumine son coin de terre d'un sourire radieux... peut on rêver mieux...??? 

Dommage que je ne connaisse pas ton Père, Lorna ... j'aurais aimé lever mon verre avec lui !!!


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

- je me souviens qu'adolescent, j'avais un badge de Devo accroché à ma veste
- je me souviens que cette veste, je la croyais grise mais qu'elle était rose ...

- je me souviens de mon grand-père, que je n'ai jamais connu

- je me souviens de ce médicament infect que je devais boire à l'hôpital, pour ma méningite, qui était rose fuchsia
- je me souviens de la gentillesse de l'infirmière qui faisait tout ce qu'elle pouvait pour m'aider
- je me souviens que j'ai rêvé que je sauvais le docteur qui m'avait soigné ...

- je me souviens de mon émotion à voir mon fils entre les mains des infirmières, perdu et ne comprenant pas ce qu'elles disaient
- je me souviens que quand il m'a vu, il m'a souri de ce sourire radieux des enfants

- je me souviens de notre première voiture, une Simca 1000 rouge tomate aux gros yeux ronds et doux
- je me souviens que la moumoute des sièges me tenait un peu chaud l'été
- je me souviens de mon sourire béat (et un peu niais) lorsque je regardais ma femme conduire tranquillement la Simca.
- je me souviens que, l'hiver, je devais pousser la voiture pour chaque démarrage ...

(_à suivre_)


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

Je me souviens d'avoir effleuré son manteau avec mes cheveux quand elle passa dans mon dos.

Je me souviens être tombé à moto devant un groupe de filles dans la cour de l'école.

Je me souviens de gants en laine mouillés par la neige, et je n'aimais pas ça.

Je me souviens de la musique des films "Don Camillo".

Je me souviens de l'odeur nauséabonde de l'intérieur des bunkers de la plage.

Je me souviens des parkas kakis sur lesquels on écrivait au feutre les noms de nos groupes de musique préférés.

Je me souviens de notre première télé en noir et blanc avec le gros bouton pour changer de chaine qui faisait de grands "clacs" en tournant.

Je me souviens de la première fois où j'ai entendu le mot "t-shirt" qu'on n'utilisait pas auparavant.

Je me souviens du "pick-up" de mes parents avec le haut-parleur dans le couvercle et la sélection de vitesses: 78 tours, 45 tours, 33 tours et même 16 tours.

Je me souviens que je n'aimais pas le gout des triangles de fromage fondu "Chalet" au jambon.

Je me souviens de la chanson que je chantais tout bas à mon fils ainé dans sa couveuse.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...Je me souviens de notre première télé en noir et blanc avec le gros bouton pour changer de chaine qui faisait de grands "clacs" en tournant.



Ah ça je m'en souviens parfaitement. Un bouton cylindrique. Et on avait seulement deux chaînes : l'ORTF et la télé suisse romande, proximité de la Suisse oblige


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

- je me souviens qu'en vacances à Hawai'i, nous écoutions Tony Bennett chanter "Lullaby of Broadway" et "Sweet Lorraine"
- je me souviens qu'au Viêt-Nam, dans un routier vraiment crasseux, ma femme a mangé les meilleures nouilles au poulet de sa vie
- je me souviens qu'au parc Torres del Paine, le vent a fait décoller de terre ma femme et qu'elle est tombée à la renverse à mes pieds

- je me souviens qu'en 1980, à Noël, j'ai exaspéré tout le monde avec "Fourth World : Possible Music" de Jon Hassell
- je me souviens qu'un jour j'ai vu "Pays de neige" de Kawabata Yasunari et que ce simple titre m'a envoûté

(_à suivre_)


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Je me souviens avoir toujours vu du muguet dans ce coin de jardin.

Il sent toujours aussi bon et aujourd'hui embaume mon bureau ! 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

je me souviens d'une belle journée du printemp
ma meilleure amie  et moi roulant au hazar sur nos velos, 
je me souviens que je me suis lancée a l'eau et d'un trait je lui ai demandé:
"dis patrizia , comme on embrasse un garçon ?"....


je me souvien de 4 ans apres , toujours sur nos velos Patrizia me disant qu'elle
 attendait un enfant de mon ex petit ami et qu'allait se marier ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mai 2005)

Je me souviens d'un pays lointain aux terres d'ocres, aux terres couleur de feu... 
Où les gens descendent sur le pas de la porte pour mieux voir lorsqu'il pleut...

Je me souviens d'un ciel aussi azur et pur qu'un saphyr, 
bercé sur ses côtes par un tendre et doux zéphyr...

Je me souviens de la finesse de tous ces grains de sable
volant sur les plages et les larges étendues, qui rendaient la chaleur agréable...

Je me souviens d'une nature fière, belle et sauvage, 
qui avait délicatement caché son propre visage...

Je me souviens de ceux qui sont devenus les miens et m'ont ainsi tendu une main...

Je me souviens, ô oui, tous les jours je me souviens... Tous les jours, j'y pense le matin, 
Pas un jour sans une pensée pour ce pays maintenant derrière et si loin... 

Il hantera mes pensées 
ainsi à tout jamais...


----------



## lumai (11 Mai 2005)

Il semble si beau ce pays !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il semble si beau ce pays !


 Faut dire que vivre 4 ans à l'étranger, en Australie plus précisément, ça ne laisse pas indifférent quand on revient sous nos froides lattitudes... La vie est tellement différente là-bas, la mentalité, le paysage (on était à 15 km de la mer et à 30 km derrière, c'était les montagnes, et à 100 km le désert) y a de quoi se dépayser complètement... Déjà rien que point de vue saison, notre été est leur hiver et vice-versa...

Des étés à 30° passés à l'ombre, les gens vivent beaucoup à pieds nus. Ils conçoivent vivre et profiter de la vie différemment aussi...

C'est aussi débarquer dans un pays et devoir s'adapter parce qu'on ne connait pas la langue, devoir l'apprendre sur le tas et s'intégrer à une communauté quelque peu culturellement différente malgré tout...

Puis après un aussi grand boulversement revenir à la Belgique, à la pluie, la grisaille et le froid, les hivers aux journées courtes, le manque de soleil... L'amabilité des gens et bien d'autre choses 

Ca fait 5 ans que je suis revenue, 5 ans que je ne me réaclimate pas...


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

En écoutant The Jam, en fredonnant _that's entertainment, _quelle ironie..
Je me souviens d'un mardi.
Comme tous les mardis.
Je déteste les mardis.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que vivre 4 ans à l'étranger, en Australie plus précisément, ça ne laisse pas indifférent quand on revient sous nos froides lattitudes... La vie est tellement différente là-bas, la mentalité, le paysage (on était à 15 km de la mer et à 30 km derrière, c'était les montagnes, et à 100 km le désert) y a de quoi se dépayser complètement... Déjà rien que point de vue saison, notre été est leur hiver et vice-versa...
> 
> Des étés à 30° passés à l'ombre, les gens vivent beaucoup à pieds nus. Ils conçoivent vivre et profiter de la vie différemment aussi...
> 
> ...



Tu n'arrives plus à retrouver de la poche de Kangourou farcie aussi bonne ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Pourtant le mardi c'est Ravioli !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'arrives plus à retrouver de la poche de Kangourou farcie aussi bonne ?


 Tu as vraiment de droles de gouts culinaires dis-moi  :affraid: :mouais:

Berk


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai j'ai des gouts de chiottes...


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de ces rosiers en haut du jardin. Les herbes folles ont envahi ce coin. Ils doivent être en train de fleurir en ce moment.


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Et les ancolies qui poussaient au pied ? Est-ce qu'elles fleurissent cette année ? Les graines que j'avais récupérées il y a quelques années ont donné de belles corolles ce printemps dans un autre jardin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens que je ne devais pas oublier un truc, mais quoi???


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que je ne devais pas oublier un truc, mais quoi???


 en tant que poisson rouge je ne peux pas t'aider


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2005)

pourquoi je lis tous les posts de lumai depuis hier soir moi... :mouais :hein: 

je me rends compte que j'ai pas fini si je commence... 

le mardi, c'est nul, madonna a raison, mais The Jam, c'est vieux quand même... il fait quoi Weller maintenant ?  

(j'ai rien à dire, je me souviens de tout ce que j'essaye d'oublier et du reste aussi...  )


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je lis tous les posts de lumai depuis hier soir moi... :mouais :hein:



Oui ! Pourquoi ? :affraid:



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je me rends compte que j'ai pas fini si je commence...



Si je me souviens bien (ça c'est pour rester dans le sujet  ), 2734 avec celui là !


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

Ouais un peu vieux The jam, t'as raison alèm. Mais y'a toujours des trucs on sait pas comment s'en débarrasser. Ils encombrent, on sait pas où les mettre. En même temps pas possible de jeter. 
Comme hier soir. Un problème de place sur le disque dur. Jamais sûr de pas virer un truc essentiel pour le système.


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais un peu vieux The jam, t'as raison alèm. Mais y'a toujours des trucs on sait pas comment s'en débarrasser. Ils encombrent, on sait pas où les mettre. En même temps pas possible de jeter.
> Comme hier soir. Un problème de place sur le disque dur. Jamais sûr de pas virer un truc essentiel pour le système.



problème de geek ça, solution de geek.  

lumai : j'en sais rien... ptet parce que toubarvert... 

perso, quand ça déborde je jette, ma mémoire interne sauvegardera ce qui était bon.  (et le pire aussi  )


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

Et celle là tu la sauvegardes ?


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2005)

ah tiens, le sonny, ça gaze mon gars ? purée, je sais pas comment tu fais pour supporter les gens du bar !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2005)

je suis un peu comme eux tu sais...

en mieux biensur..

mais un peu comme eux quand même...


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

Encore un mythe qui s'effondre...


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore un mythe qui s'effondre...



Sauf que lui n'a pas *les yeux bleu glacier*...


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que lui n'a pas *les yeux bleu glacier*...



c'est mité et miteux, arrêtez de causer de mackie dans son dos... pas de sa faute s'il ne ressemble pas exactement à Amok...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

:love: Moi je me souviens d'un 8 juin et puis bien d'autres après ...

Heureux anniversaire ma grande :rose:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

1/ je me souviens des après-midi timbre avec mon grand-père... au bout d'une demi-heure j'en avais marre, mais lui il continuait...

2/ je me souviens des tartines de beurre avec des carrés de chocolat que ma maman me préparait pour mon goûter quand elle attendait mon petit frère

3/ je me souviens d'un nombre incroyable de fois où j'ai vomi dans la belle audi 80 grise que mes parents avaient acheté peu après ma naissance (ben vi  :rateau: )

4/ je me souviens de ma maîtresse de dernière section de maternelle ... celle à cause de qui j'ai commencé à me ronger les ongles...

5/ je me souviens d'une délicieuse odeur de repas (celui des petits, mon cousin et moi) quand mes parents et moi allions en week end chez ma tante ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love: Moi je me souviens d'un 8 juin et puis bien d'autres après ...
> 
> Heureux anniversaire ma grande :rose:



Tiens, t'as retrouvé ton casque?
 :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens... Je devais avoir 18 ou 19 ans. Il y avait ce vieil Arabe, assis sur son mur, qui m'avait dit : "Le noir que l'on porte sur soi ; on finit toujours par le porter à l'intérieur" ; mi-amusé, mi-intrigué par ma dégaine de capteur solaire en pein mois de juillet. Je me rappelle avoir juste éclaté d'un rire bête, limite méprisant, comme on peut en avoir à cet âge où l'on chie trop souvent sur l'expérience, voire même la sagesse, qu'un plus ancien voudrait nous offrir...
Ce matin, je suis descendu prendre un café au bord de mer, en bas de chez moi, (Putain! le PREMIER  de la saison!) sans pouvoir m'empêcher de ressasser mes idées noires à la con.
Il faut vraiment être une grosse truffe pour tout avoir sous les yeux, à portée de la main et ne pas savoir le prendre.
Il y a des prises de conscience, comme ça, qui vous illuminent une journée... Du coup, je suis allé m'acheter une chemise blanche. T'y crois toi?...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2005)

-je me souviens que le placard de la cuisine sent la canelle :love:
-je me souviens des crêpes de non enfance 
-je me souviens de ce train lego que j'ai toujours voulu avoir mais que n'ai jamais eu


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens que j'ai pas remit le beurre au frigo ce matin :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

1/ je me souviens des cases à noircir sur les grilles de mots croisés force 5 de mon grand-père...

2/ je me souviens de la soupe que mon grand-père et moi buvions à la cuillère,"slurp", pour embêter ma grand-mère

3/ je me souviens d'une soirée chez des gens que je n'aimais pas et de la pâte à modeler des enfants répendue dans tout un couloir...

4/ je me souviens du dernier Noël de mon petit frère en tant que "croyant-au-Père-Noël" ... il avait reconnu mon père dans son déguisement de mossieur à la hote parce que "tu as le même nez que Papa" ...

5/ je me souviens de la seule fois où j'ai entendu ma grand-mère pleurer ... jour où j'ai cru que la vie allait s'arrêter ... mais elle a continué ... ça continue toujours ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que j'ai pas remit le beurre au frigo ce matin :mouais:



Ben, comme ça, tu casseras pas ta biscotte, ce soir !


----------



## Grug (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que j'ai pas remit le beurre au frigo ce matin :mouais:


  :affraid: 
on t'a pourtant bien dit que la vaseline etait préférable !


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> on t'a pourtant bien dit que la vaseline etait préférable !


vous êtes même pas marrants, vous cassez tout le beau thread de Roberto que j'avais si bien relancé    :rose:


----------



## Grug (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes même pas marrants, vous cassez tout le beau thread de Roberto que j'avais si bien relancé    :rose:



 Je me souviens d'un temps où les preservatifs s'achetaient en cachette, sous le regard reprobateur des pharmaciens qui voulaient bien en vendre, certains refusaient.

Je me souviens aussi avoir vu que maintenant on trouve de la vaseline en supermarché, entre les lacets et le dentifrice.(jamais essayé de me laver les dents avec   )


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens des pages de livres qui étaient attachées par le haut et qu'il fallait libérer au coupe-papier.

Je me souviens des billes en terre cuite qui étaient plus fragiles mais bien plus belles que celles en verre.

Je me souviens d'une VW Coccinelle bleu pâle miniature que j'ai perdue dans le jardin de ma grand-mère.

Je me souviens de longues discussions à 10 ans le soir sous le pont du chemin de fer.

Je me souviens du bruit de pas des griffes du chien sur le ballatum de la pièce de séjour.

Je me souviens de la lumière du soleil cachée sporadiquement par les nuages un dimanche de Pâques.

Je me souviens de la retransmission télévisée du premier pas de l'homme sur la lune en pleine nuit.

Je me souviens des larmes de Cyrille Guimard quand Merckx lui a offert un maillot vert sur le podium final du tour '72 après son abandon.

Je me souviens de la couleur bleu pétrole de son manteau le jour où je suis tombé amoureux d'elle.

Je me souviens de la couverture brune qui recouvrait ma mère malade dans le train du retour de vacances à la mer du Nord.

Je me souviens du cri de la marchande de poires cuites qui passait dans ma rue avec sa charette à bras qu'elle poussait elle-même malgré son âge.


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juin 2005)

Puisque c'est le bac demain...Je me souviens:
1) de l'épreuve de philo où je suis sorti au bout de trois heures en meme temps que Sophie avec qui j'ai passé la journée puis la soirée...

2) des résultats où Sophie me plaqua dans la foulée...

3) De ma rencontre avec Nadège deux jours apres...ce fut un très bel été...


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Puisque c'est le bac demain...Je me souviens:
> 1) de l'épreuve de philo où je suis sorti au bout de trois heures en meme temps que Sophie avec qui j'ai passé la journée puis la soirée...
> 
> 2) des résultats où Sophie me plaqua dans la foulée...
> ...


mince, je me souviens pas t'avoir plaqué comme ça  :rose:


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mince, je me souviens pas t'avoir plaqué comme ça :rose:


 
  !!


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de ces matins où mon grand-père s'était levé tôt. 
Le feu était bien avancé et, quand nous nous levions, il l'avait préparé, les braises mises en avant, la plaque balayée par le balai de riz.
Je me souviens du bruit du grelot accroché à la porte quand il revenait de chez le boulanger.
Je me souviens du pain frais et des pics de noisetiers.
Je me souviens de la brûlure du feu sur mes joues pendant que les tartines grillaient.
Je me souviens de la cendre qui se déposait sur la croute.

Je me souviens de ces matins.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de la vieille Diane qui bouffait autant d'huile que d'essence...
Je me souviens de ce week-end, c'etait en janvier je crois, je ne me souviens plus très bien...
La tempête poussait des vagues énormes et des paquets d'écumes roulaient sur cette plage à Blankenberge...
Je me souviens que nous courions sans voir nos pieds, le vent soulevait un nuage de sable qui nous arrivait aux genoux...
Je me souviens de ton rire et du gout salé que les embrunts avaient laissé sur ta peau...
Je me souviens de Brugge ce jour là... cette nuit là...
Je me souviens, c'était hier...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de ce jour de février 2000 où la nuit tombait accompagnée de quelques flocons de neige épars.
Je me souviens du coucou aux moteurs vrombissants dans lequel j'avais pris place, quittant le plancher des vaches et mon univers quotidien pour bientôt atteindre et traverser la couche nuageuse.
Je me souviens avec émerveillement le féérique spectacle que m'offrait le coucher de soleil à l'horizon sur un matelas de nuages. Des couleurs que je n'oublierais jamais.

Je me souviens après escale à Londres de la nuit mêlée d'ennui et d'impatience passée dans le 747 qui m'emmenait à l'autre bout de la planète.
Je me souviens du jour se levant sur la forêt amazonienne.
Je me souviens de mon arrivée al aeropuerto internacional de Buenos Aeres Ezeiza, de la chaleur écrasante qui m'accueillit moi et mes vêtements d'hiver...
Je me souviens du dépaysement total dans lequel j'étais immergé.
Je me souviens d'un monde, d'une culture où, pour moi, tout était à découvrir.

*Je me souviens encore que 3 semaines plus tard, j'assistais, là bas, à la naissance de ma fille.*



 :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

De tout, de rien...

Je me souviens de mes premiers tours de roue sur mon petit vélo, seul comme un grand. Magique.
Je me souviens de mon premier jour d'école et du petit chalet en bois qui faisait de la musique que ma maman m'avait offert. Je me souviens avoir pleuré.
Je me souviens de l'attente de ma petite s½ur, et de ses cadeaux reçus à sa naissance, et de cette chanson de Jacques Dutronc _Paris s'éveille_
Je me souviens d'Annabel et de ses longs cheveux blonds.
Je me souviens de cette chute de mon copain d'enfance, tombé de trois mètres avec son vélo, sans mal heureusement. Je me souviens qu'il nous quittait il y a un an.
Je me souviens de ces anniversaires avec tout mes copains et copines d'école.
Je me souviens de cette descente dans la bûche d'Europa-Park, mon sac Schtroumpf en bandoulière.
Je me souviens de ce pied au cul que j'avais reçu d'un prof pour avoir claqué la porte de la classe.
Je me souviens des histoire de Pierre Bellemare sur FR3.
Je me souviens de la chanson de Heidi, et des tartines au beurre et au sucre que je mangeais après l'épisode le dimanche soir.
Je me souviens de ces Noël, lointains désormais, en famille.
Je me souviens de mon oncle, parti lui aussi beaucoup trop tôt.
Je me souviens de ces vacances aux quatre coins de la Méditerranée.
Je me souviens de ces premiers jours d'école à chaque rentrée scolaire en août.

Je me souviens encore... Pour ne pas oublier.


----------



## sonnygirl (12 Juin 2005)

Je ne me souviens plus où j'ai foutu mes clés.


----------



## derennes (12 Juin 2005)

je me souviens...pas de ma premiere meuf!


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de Noah gagant Roland Garros en trois sets contre Wilander en 1983.
je me souviens d' Agassi remportant son premier tournoi du Chelem : Wimbledon.
Je me souviens de Chang servant à la cuillère contre un Lendl fou de rage et un centrale hilare...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de ses tres grands yeux bleus...
Je me sousviens de notre premiere nuit...
Je me souviens de ces week end que j'ai passé avec elle
Je me souviens de ce fameux coup de fil...


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

- Je me souviens d'un tombage de fut mémorable à l'école primaire, dans la cour et devant tout le monde ... pas seulement le pantalon ... on ne fait pas les choses à moitié

- je me souviens avoir pleuré en voyant "E.T." ... et en le revoyant ... et en le revoyant ...

- je me souviens d'un directeur de colonie pas comme les autres ... _Carpe Diem_ ... son maître-mot ...

- je me souviens d'un dimanche matin ensoleillé ... inoubliable ... et des souvenirs qui me sont alors revenus ...

- je me souviens de la froideur de la mer de novembre ... en Normandie ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> - Je me souviens d'un tombage de fut mémorable à l'école primaire, dans la cour et devant tout le monde ... pas seulement le pantalon ... on ne fait pas les choses à moitié



Préviens nous la prochaine fois...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens de cette demi finale. La journée avait commencée tôt, le bus avait roulé vite.



Petit dejeuné tranquille au vert, puis on était monté jusqu'au stade perché haut du côté de chateau gaillard. La vue était splendide.



Le décrassage était dur. Puis est venu la moiteur du vestiaire, le groupe s'est préparé, chacun a sa facon. Les uns rigolaient pour evacuer le stress, d'autres restaient muré dans un silence.



L'heure avance, le stress augmente, la concentration aussi. Puis l'arbitre est venu me chercher pour le tirage au sort. Je le gagne, et je choisis le terrain. Nous repartons pour les dernieres minutes dans nos vestiaires respectifs, le capitaine adverse me fera un croche pied dans le couloir.



Je ne jouerai pas cette demi finale, le nez est fracturé.
Les gars perdront d'un point pendant ce temps.


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de cette demi finale. La journée avait commencée tôt, le bus avait roulé vite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je me souviens du capitaine de l'equipe adverse, une sorte de nounours poilu, qui m'a accusé de lui avoir fait un croche pied quand il s'est peté la truffe en marchant sur son lacet.
Je me souviens qu'on les a mis minable ces tarlouzes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens d'une robe rouge et d'une journée fabuleuse. D'une traversée du Lac d'Annecy en bateau et d'une soirée pleine de gaité. Une de ces soirées qui reste en mémoire. Je me souviens du bonheur de ma fille ce jour là.


Vendredi dernier j'ai fini de vider l'appartement de nos rêves. Un grand lieu vide et sans amour.
Il est vendu depuis mardi.

Ce soir je commence à monter mes cartons, seul dans un nouvel appart.




Fait chier le bonheur. Ca s'enfuit en laissant un goût amer


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fait chier le bonheur. Ca s'enfuit en laissant un goût amer



Mais non, tu sais, il peut revenir plus vite qu'il n'est parti, il ne prévient pas. Un coin de rue, une terrasse de café, un train en retard ... Il a plein de complices prêts à tout pour l'aider.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens du jour ou l'on m'appris que j'étais atteint de la maladie d'     
...zut je m'en souviens plus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

A cet ancien bonheur en a succédé un nouveau, très grand. Mais pour combien de temps?

Mais quand même...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A cet ancien bonheur en a succédé un nouveau, très grand. Mais pour combien de temps?
> 
> Mais quand même...



Ben tu vois !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab, toujours les pieds sur terre et la main au panier


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab, toujours les pieds sur terre et la main au panier



Si il n'y avait que la main....  


Mais on s'éloigne du sujet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab, toujours les pieds sur terre et la main au panier



SM, toujours éblouissant de poésie romantique !


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A cet ancien bonheur en a succédé un nouveau, très grand. Mais pour combien de temps?
> 
> Mais quand même...


 Souris a la vie et la vie te souriera :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une souris dans ta vie et la vie te souriera :love:




Vi vi vi


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Souris a la vie et la vie te souriera :love:




Je me souviens d'une croix plantée, d'un sifflement  et d'une chanson au refrain entêtant 



			
				Monthy P. a dit:
			
		

> Some things in life are bad
> They can really make you mad
> Other things just make you swear and curse.
> When you're chewing on life's gristle
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Souris a la vie et la vie te souriera :love:




Très important !


----------



## dool (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une croix plantée, d'un sifflement  et d'une chanson au refrain entêtant



Il manque les "lala la la la la la la" !   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

J'me souviens que j'avais noté un truc sur un bout de papier pour me souvenir d'une chose importante...


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

- je me souviens de ce pincement au coeur en tournant la dernière page d'un livre qui m'a marqué...

- je me souviens  de ce regard dans la rue ... si long ... un regard de film ... irréel...

- je me souviens de l'attente ...interminable attente ... je me souviens de la solitude ... et puis des pleurs ... de nous et d'autres ... qui n'en avaient pas le droit 

- je me souviens de cet orage par une journée d'été ... de ces arbres protecteurs mais dangers ...

- je me souviens de ces nombreuses lectures des "Aventures de Bicot" ... avec mon grand-père  ...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Ai reçu un grand coup sur la tête - Ne me souviens de rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ai reçu un grand coup sur la tête - Ne me souviens de rien...



Si tu modifies ton logo comme ça, j'adhère !


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2005)

Nan, c'est trop différent. Désolé 
Quand on défile les ascenceurs rapidement, je ne veux pas d'accroche visuelle trop nette pour faire illusion plus facilement


----------



## golf (27 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...4/ Je me souviens de la 1ère DS jaune citron d'un autre de mes oncles !
> ...
> 
> Hé oui, je vais bientôt fêter mon 1/2 siècle


 
Les 50 ans de la Citroën DS 
Quand l'un coïncide [presque] avec l'autre  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=749825&postcount=18
> Les 50 ans de la Citroën DS
> Quand l'un coïncide [presque] avec l'autre  :rateau:



T'inquiètes, ça m'est arrivé il y a deux ans et demi ... Je n'ai pas souffert (d'autant que ma femme m'avait offert un iMac G4 pour fêter ça !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est trop différent. Désolé
> Quand on défile les ascenceurs rapidement, je ne veux pas d'accroche visuelle trop nette pour faire illusion plus facilement



Dans ce cas, je n'aurai comme réaction que de paraphraser un dessinateur armoricain bien connu : "*LONGUE VIE AU TRIANGLE !*"


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, ça m'est arrivé il y a deux ans et demi ... Je n'ai pas souffert (d'autant que ma femme m'avait *offert un iMac G4 pour fêter ça* !)



'tain, vivement dans huit ans!!!

Enfin, pas pour un iMac G4, hein, évidemment. Et ce sera ma femme à moi, hein, évidemment. 
Tssss... Faut tout préciser ici...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, vivement dans huit ans!!!
> 
> Enfin, pas pour un iMac G4, hein, évidemment. Et ce sera ma femme à moi, hein, évidemment.
> Tssss... Faut tout préciser ici...



Quoi ! Ta femme va m'offrir le dernier modèle d'iMac pour tes cinquantes ans ? :affraid:


----------



## clampin (29 Août 2005)

1/ Je me souviens de la première rentrée des classe en primaire... un cauchemar
2/ je me souviens de l'école primaire dans des préfabriqués
3/ Je me souviens de l'enterrement de mon grand père maternel en 5è primaire.
4/ je me souviens de notre premier ordinateur à la maison, un TRS-80 Modèle IV
5/ Je me souviens de mon premier jour dans ma librairie.
6/ Je me souviens de la mort de ma grand-mère paternelle (ou après l'enterrement nous avons fait la fête, c'était ses volontés)
7/ je me souviens du mariage de mes deux soeurs.


----------



## macxe (29 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quelques années plus tard .... je me souviens Ibiza
> - de mes Amis du bout du monde rencontrés là-bas
> Flugencio, Arturo, Victor Palomo un fameux coureur moto parti de l'autre côté du chemin, Luis, Sherry, Angela, Pere, Amado, Hernan, et tant d'autre...
> - de ces longues nuit à Espalmador pour guetter "le rayon vert"
> ...



Ah Ibiza, quelle belle vie, et le Pacha n'en parlons pas !


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=749825&postcount=18
> Les 50 ans de la Citroën DS
> Quand l'un coïncide [presque] avec l'autre  :rateau:


 
Les odeurs melangées de skai, de Bakélite, des plastiques d'époque, le tout chauffé au soleil...
je me suis souvenu de toute mon enfance,  le mois dernier, en m'asseyant dans une DS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

Je me souviens que je devais absolument me rappeler de quelque chose.


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

1/ Je me souviens de mes pantalons avec des pièces au genoux et des revers en bas
2/ Je me souviens des bonbons à 5 centimes (de francs)
3/ Je me souviens du feu foutu à la poubelle devant la maison de la presse parce que j'étais un petit con et de ma terreur panique que ma mère apprennent que c'était moi
4/ Je me souviens de Strange et de Special Strange, de l'apparition dans ces pages des nouveaux X-Men
5/ Je me souviens de la mode des basquets noires à bandes jaunes (private joke entre mon papa et moi)
6/ Je me souviens des pleurs de ma mère quand le compte était à sec vers le 25 du mois
7/ Je me souviens de l'air triste de mon père quand arrivait la fin de son week-end sur deux à nous garder ma soeur et moi
8/ Je me souviens même du générique de "Champs Elysées"...

Je me souviens de plein de truc...

Va falloir que je le trouve ce bouquin, l'idée est géniale.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Moi, je me souviens pas vraiment de strange, mais plutôt de Blek le roc, d'Akim, de Zembla voire même de Tartine et toute cette tripotée de comics franco-italiens hyper mal dessinés que je lisais en cachette chez ma grand-mère.
Ce que je pouvais être con  

PS : j'avais aussi les addidas noires et jaunes (remarque, maintenant j'ai des puma noires et jaunes  )


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me souviens pas vraiment de strange, mais plutôt de Blek le roc, d'Akim, de Zembla voire même de Tartine et toute cette tripotée de comics franco-italiens hyper mal dessinés que je lisais en cachette chez ma grand-mère.
> Ce que je pouvais être con



Moi, chez ma grand-mère, je lisais Jules Verne et je reprennais trois fois du gigot (t'en reprends pas ? T'es malade ? C'est pas bon ?) en regardant Drucker.

Blek le rock ? Il y avait vraiment un héros appelé Blek le roc ?
On dirait une contrepétrie...

Je me souviens du papier qui tachait les doigts et qui absorbait trop bien la confiture quand elle tombait de ma tartine parce que lire des BDs en mangeant, c'est quand même le pied !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Voilà le bestiau  

PS : plus tard, je me souviens mes années trash (cf le signature d'ikool)


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le bestiau
> 
> PS : plus tard, je me souviens mes années trash (cf le signature d'ikool)



On dirait Rahan avec des fringues !!!

P... Rahan, ça aussi c'est un souvenir.
J'avais eu le coutelas de Rahan dans Pif, trop cool


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

J'avais les griffes d'ours en plastoc en collier, moi 
Mais c'est vrai, Blek est aussi mal proportionné que Rahan  
Quelle engeance, tout de même. Ils nous montraient des hommes tous mal foutus et en faisaient des héros. Et on marchait dans la combine ! Quelle tristesse !
Aujourd'hui, même les cailleras des pubs "GTA san andreas" sont impeccables, niveau anatomie. Putain, le monde avance, plus de place pour les petits-fils de Crao


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Blek le rock ? Il y avait vraiment un héros appelé Blek le roc ?


Mouarfff...
T'es un brin trop jeune, padawan, guy et toi, vous ne jouez pas dans le même espace-temps :rateau:


nb : un héros ce Blek, il démolissait de l'anglais dans la grand-nord Canadien


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> T'es un brin trop jeune, padawan, guy et toi, vous ne jouez pas dans le même espace-temps :rateau:
> 
> 
> nb : un héros ce Blek, il démolissait de l'anglais dans la grand-nord Canadien


 un modele à la michel nascar


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

*Comment je suis rentré*
samedi soir, non, je me souviens plus trop...


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comment je suis rentré*
> samedi soir, non, je me souviens plus trop...


 dans qui ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

danki, bitti ! 
Une allemande, peut-être ?


----------



## Nobody (29 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comment je suis rentré*
> samedi soir, non, je me souviens plus trop...


 
Ce devait être avec moi : je me souviens plus non plus...

Par contre, dans qui, ça oui, je me souviens. 


J'ai pris une baffe, mon ami... ma joue en tressaute encore...


----------



## maiwen (30 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Je me souviens du dortoir ferroviaire en folie dans _Certains l'aiment chaud_, :love: et de Tony Curtis avec sa casquette d'amiral de travers et son accent italien (dans la version française) qui dit : _"Non, zé né ressens rien du to !"_
> :mouais:


" mais nous ne comprenez pas Osgood ! Je suis un homme ! "
" personne n'est parfait " 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2005)

Je me souviens de "Hong Konf Fu Fu", qui passait dans les "Visiteurs du mercredi" :love:


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de "Hong Konf Fu Fu", qui passait dans les "Visiteurs du mercredi" :love:



La vache !!! Des centaines d'heures de télé viennent d'un coup de me revenir en mémoire, comme à d'autres le goût d'une madeleine...

Merci Fab'Fab.


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

- je me souviens du café au lait accompagné de speculos que me faisait mon grand père à chaque visite :love: 

- je me souviens des courses de vélo avec les copains dans la cité de mon enfance  

- je me souviens de mon premier baisé dans les escaliers qui menaient aux caves, j'avais 6 ans :love:  :love: 

- je me souviens des balades dans la campagne avec la mobylette de ma s½ur alors que je n'avais pas le droit (13 ans) :rose: 

- je me souviens de tous les bons moment avec mon chien (un boxer avec un c½ur gros comme ça), elle me manque...  

- je me souviens de mon premier amour, avec quelques regrets   

- je me souviens de ma première fois  :love: un vrai désastre !! (d'ailleurs je vais ouvrir un thread la dessus)


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> mais plutôt de Blek le roc, d'Akim, de Zembla voire même de Tartine et toute cette tripotée de comics franco-italiens hyper mal dessinés que je lisais en cachette chez ma grand-mère.



Et les vilains anglais, c'était bien les tuniques rouges, il me semble. j'étais pas féru, féru, mais j'avais des cousins qui avaient ça et je lisais ça aussi (y compris Akim, Zembla, je ne suis pas sûr)


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et les vilains anglais, c'était bien les tuniques rouges, il me semble. j'étais pas féru, féru, mais j'avais des cousins qui avaient ça et je lisais ça aussi (y compris Akim, Zembla, je ne suis pas sûr)



C'est marrant, parce que Blek ou Akim, ça ne me dit rien, mais alors "tuniques rouges"... Ouais, j'ai dû lire tout ça aussi, mais un peu, sans mémoriser les titres.

Je me souviens de la série "Quinze histoires de..." à la bibliothèque du collège et du tome sur le sport que j'avais piqué parce qu'il y avait une super relation de l'opposition Alain Mimoun / Zatopeck


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2005)

- je me souviens de ces étés où nous dormions dans la chambre du haut
- je me souviens qu'entre mes jeux avec les poupées de provinces de ma grand-mère (que je sortais de leurs boîtes :rose: ), je lisais les pifs gadgets et les rahans de mes frères.
- je me souviens que je ne comprenais vraiment pas ce qu'ils pouvaient trouver aux aventures de ce grand blond !


----------



## iKool (1 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - je me souviens de ces étés où nous dormions dans la chambre du haut
> - je me souviens qu'entre mes jeux avec les poupées de provinces de ma grand-mère (que je sortais de leurs boîtes :rose: ), je lisais les pifs gadgets et les rahans de mes frères.
> - je me souviens que je ne comprenais vraiment pas ce qu'ils pouvaient trouver aux aventures de ce grand blond !



Je me souviens que ma soeur n'aimait pas beaucoup Rahan non plus quand je la poursuivais dans l'appart, le coutelas de Rahan à la main...
Les filles...


----------



## iKool (1 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens que je foutais mon slip par dessus mon pantalon de pyjama pour ressembler aux X-men
Je me souviens que je ne comprennais pas trop pourquoi ça faisait autant rire mon père


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de "Hong Konf Fu Fu", qui passait dans les "Visiteurs du mercredi" :love:



Vache, c'est plus récent, ça ! Le planton du commissariat ? Roi du kung-fu ?
Mon petit cousin regardait ça, lui aussi (et moi, je tarabustais mon petit cousin - arf) 



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens que ma soeur n'aimait pas beaucoup Rahan non plus quand je la poursuivais dans l'appart, le coutelas de Rahan à la main...
> Les filles...



Les filles savent comment un homme doit être proprtionné pour leur donner de beaux enfants (Cheret ne l'a jamais su - le dessineux de rahan)


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2005)

Ce matin je me suis aussi souvenu de Vic le viking.
J'ai même écouté le générique


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens de la première fois... il y en a eu plusieurs :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

Arghhh ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi brusquement ça me revient, mais je viens de penser aux cadeaux Bonux qu'on trouvait durant toute une période dans les paquets de lessive ... des trucs infâmes en plastic pour lesquels mon frère et moi on se battait comme des déchaînés !!!! 

Et puis, y'avait les petits soldats en plastic également qu'on trouvait dans certains paquets de café et qu'on s'amusait à peindre pour ensuite les pendre à une potence improvisée avec des pinces à linge !!!! 

...quelle époque...!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me souviens des petits voitures que j'ai peint (les pneus à bande blanche c'est classe sauf que là non ça bâvait !) et de celles que je rendais accidentées à coups de marteau bien sentis, voir même des épaves que je calcinais sur la gazinière, avec le pare-brise qui goûte...
> :mouais:
> :rateau:



Et de la baffe qui suivait à cause du plastique collé sur la gazinière?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me souviens des petits voitures que j'ai peint (les pneus à bande blanche c'est classe sauf que là non ça bâvait !) et de celles que je rendais accidentées à coups de marteau bien sentis, voir même des épaves que je calcinais sur la gazinière, avec le pare-brise qui goûte...
> :mouais:
> :rateau:


 
   ..... Arffffffff ..... J'ai fait tout pareil !!!!!!!!!!! 
Mon meilleur souvenir : mon père m'avait offert une superbe réplique de Chevrolet Impala blanche avec ... attention ! .... avec les phares et les feux rouges qui fonctionnaient...   on mettait deux piles dedans, on poussait sur un petit interrupteur sous la bagnole et ô miracle, les phares s'allumaient !!!!!:love: 
Combien d'heures j'ai pas passées dans ma chambre et dans le noir absolu à jouer avec cette bagnole et à regarder les phares sur le plancher et sur les murs ...!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode_Thebig]
> Inca social, cette nana, mes parents avaient souvent maya partir avec elle.


D'autant plus qu'en passant devant la boucherie elle exigeait un bon asteak à tous les repas !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

Des cas ces Incas ......!!! 

Tout dernièrement, j'ai vu un reportage sur les "puits aux sacrifices" !!!!!  ... savaient vivre en ce temps-là !!!!!

Tu fais ch.... et tchac un bon coup de pied au cul et tu te retrouves pêle-mêle avec quelques vierges, chèvres ou poulets en train de vertiginiser le long d'une paroi humide en attendant de te vautrer dans le fond.....:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ch.... et tchac un bon coup de pied au cul et tu te retrouves pêle-mêle avec quelques vierges, chèvres ou poulets en train de vertiginiser le long d'une paroi humide en attendant de te vautrer dans le fond.....:affraid: :affraid:



je me souviens de Alice au pays des merveilles, que je n'ai jamais réussi à finir ... ni en livre ni en film  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas si dingue, demande à ... Non, je vais me taire


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2005)

Ce ne serait pas un modérateur, j'aurais balancé le morceau  

(j'ai eu également des s½urs dans ma vie sexuelle, mais pas des jumelles et jamais ensemble )


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2005)

ça me rappelle un méchant fantasme sur la soeur jumelle d'une ex...
Mais c'est juste resté un fantasme


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avais de la chance : la fille au pair bolivienne qui allait nous chercher à l'école [mode_cuillère_en_or_dans_la_bouche :rose:] faisait tellement de conneries que les soupçons silencieux de mes parents se portaient d'emblée sur cette charmante jeune femme.
> 
> [mode_Thebig]
> Inca social, cette nana, mes parents avaient souvent maya partir avec elle.
> ...



Oh l'mec, hé !


----------



## wouachna (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Je suis tombée par hasard sur ça... je ne sais pas si vous connaissez, mais la recherche me dit que non (je prends mon rôle de newbie très au sérieux)
http://www.stewdio.org/jed/ 
J'ai trouvé ça mignon, comme quoi, avec un apple 2 et du basic on peut encore en faire des choses.

De ce que j'ai compris l'album parle d'un robot qui veut se suicider parce qu'il n'est plus utile. Bon ça c'est moins drôle certes. Ne soyons pas ingrats, une petite tape amical sur le bon vieux LC 475 qui finit de jaunir sous le bureau (vi même avec le pied ça ira). 

Et pour coller davantage au sujet...
Je me rappelle que lors de la compilation du langage, ça faisait des lignes de petits points pour marquer l'avancement de la manip. Dans ma tête d'enfant, je pensais que le code s'écrivait en tout petit dans les points...Et j'imaginais l'ordinateur avec une loupe à l'intérieur pour lire le code compilé :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (28 Septembre 2005)

je me souviens... que j ai essayer de tout oublier... mais maintenant, je m en souviens bien et finalement, c etait classieux


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens de mon Vic 20...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

wouachna a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde



Moi je me souviens de wouachna :love:

 _ça faisait longtemps_ :rose:


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens de ma première cigarette...pouark...j'aurais mieux fait de me casser une jambe ce jour là !!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens de ma première fracture...pouark...j'aurais mieux fait de fumer une cigarette ce jour là !!!!!


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens de ma première fracture en fumant une clope... pouark... j'aurai mieux fait de restez couché ce jour là ! :mouais: 

 :rose: humm...


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens:

-de la naissance de mes trois garçons
-du temps où nous vivions ensemble
-de la lettre de son avocat
-du jour où j'ai emménagé dans cette chambre

Je ne me souviens pas avoir bien dormi depuis...

Fin du mode nostalgie/tristesse... :rose: ..désolé..fallait que ça sorte


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens:
> 
> -de la naissance de mes trois garçons
> -du temps où nous vivions ensemble
> ...



Je suis de tout coeur avec toi...



Je me souviens du temps où j'écoutais les Poppys
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens de l'époque ou je regardais "le miel ett les abeilles" :love: (enfin c'est pas cette série la mais j'ai oublié le nom de la bonne... désolé Fab'Fab :rose: )

n'y voyez pas de moquerie la-dedans, c'était une vraie époque d'insouscience, j'étais étudiant encore chez mes parents, bref nourri, logé, blanchi... royal :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens du temps où j'écoutais les Poppys
> :love:  :love:  :love:



 j'écoutais ça avec mon grand-père...je me souviens de lui aussi..Si tu me lis Grand-papa..je te salue :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2005)

Je ne me souviens de rien. Et ça, je m'en souviens.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me souviens de rien. Et ça, je m'en souviens.


Tu te souviens même pas qu'une bonne douzaine de personne l'ont déjà faite celle-là?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu te souviens même pas qu'une bonne douzaine de personne l'ont déjà faite celle-là?



Ben non. Je te le redis : je ne me souviens de RIEN.


----------



## wouachna (28 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me souviens de wouachna :love:
> 
> _ça faisait longtemps_ :rose:



:love::love: 
Vi parfois je me souviens que je sortais de ma grotte


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Septembre 2005)

- je me souviens de ma grande voisine quand j'avais 5ans ... on s'aimait, la vie était belle...

- je me souviens des balades en Aubrac et Margeride, le vent froid dans les arbres, la neige, le froid vif, les joues rouges et les sourires...

- je me souviens de la boule de stress qui gagnait mon estomac quand on arrivait au centre équestre quand j'étais encore plus débutant que maintenant...

- je me souviens d'une nuit et un réveil mémorables au sommet du Finiels ...

-je me souviens des nuits à la belle étoile dans les alpes de haute provence à compter les étoiles filantes et à faire des charretes de voeux que j'attend toujours....


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2005)

Je me souviens avoir mangé des figolu avec un pote, dans le parc du Mercantour, dans une tente à température constante.

Tente à température constante, ça veut dire que s'il fait -15° dehors, il fait -15° dans la tente. Et c'était bien le cas


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> D'où les sucres rapides !
> 
> Y z'étaient fourrés miel/pruneaux/crème de marron/banane, j'espère, vos Figolu© ??
> :love:




Ils étaient fourrés aux figues.

Attention avec le mot "fourré" Roberto. J'ai cru comprendre que...


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

je me souviens de mon premier baisé dans la cage d'escalier de mon immeuble (j'avais 6 ans) :love: 

je me souviens de mon boxer (le chien :mouais: ) que je ne quittais jamais  

je me souviens des speculos que me donnait mon grand père avec un café au lait :rose: 

je me souviens de l'hopital et puis...


j'arrête j'ai le fond de la gorge qui me gratte et les yeux qui piquent, ça fait désordre au boulot


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Tout porte à croire que nombre de posteurs se sont envoyé des s½urs...
Perso une fois l'une et moult fois l'autre jusqu'à engendrer, c'est dire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Je me souviens de choses que je préférerais oublier.
Je me souviens de visages. De regards. De larmes. D'absence de lueur dans des regards. Je me souviens même de lumières s'éteignant dans certains regards qui n'en étaient déjà plus.

Je ne me souviens pas avoir oublié des choses dont je préférerais me souvenir, mais je peux me tromper, je n'ai pas de mémoire, rien que des rancunes


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis pas là !
> 
> 
> wah.
> ...



J'adore ce genre de moment. J'ai déjeuné avec pratiquement toute ma classe de CM2 réunie plus notre instit il y a deux ans. Ca faisait 23 ans qu'on n'avait pas été réunis. C'était top.


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2006)

- *Odeur jaune* dans le fond du jardin... gratter la peau grumeleuse pour extraire ce parfum incomparable des *citrons tortueux*  du jardin de Suffren...  (Algérie)

- *Pâtes à la Putanesca...* Pene rigate et sauce tomates avec des câpres au sel, des olives noires, des morceaux d'ail confits dans de l'huile d'olive... dans le Trastevere à Roma, juste sur le palier en face de chez Isabelle (Italie)

- *Zarzuela de mariscos*, BArcelona, Cataluña quand tu nous tiens... sens décuplés dans le bario vechio... (Españe)

- Café del MAr al sol, Ibiza... *½ufs frits à l'huile d'olive* avec un pain frotté à la tomate... y un cortado de café con leche... (Baléares)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> elle monte une chèvrerie high-tech entièrement fabriquée en matières naturelles :hein:




*des ziboucsz *
à base de crottin ?




:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait bizarre.
> Mais *c'est délicieux, la vie.*
> 
> :love:
> :love:




*Ça fait encore plus bizarre.*
Mais des fois la vie c'est des claques gigantesques dans ta gueule, au point de te demander si ta tête est toujours sur tes épaules.
C'est délicieux, la vie ? Oui, c'est délicieux intrinsèquement c'est un régal.
Maintenant, ça fait bizarre lorsqu'on t'enfonce la tête dans le lavabo pour t'y noyer...

Sans justice pas de paix.


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2006)

Oui, je sais un peu bancale la photo. Comme certains souvenirs 

Je suis retombée amoureuse de ma ville, celle où j'ai grandi, accompli et commencé des cycles fondateurs. Celle où je n'arrivais plus à aller, celle qui m'étouffait, bien avant d'arriver dans le couloir sud.. Je n'ai rien fait pour, c'est elle qui s'est mise à me refaire la cour. Empruntant des chemins étranges et inattendus. Se parant de ses plus beaux atouts, de ses habits de lumière, m'entrainant à la redécouverte de ses rues si secrètes. 
J'ai poussé les portes des traboules sans nostalgie, glissé sur les pavés en souriant, monté les marches et regardé le Rhône. Franchi la Saône. Par la passerelle. Gravi l'autre colline. Rempli ma mémoire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> au point de te demander si ta tête est toujours sur tes épaules.



:mouais: Hum ! Venant de toi, il y aurait comme une provoc, là, nan ? :mouais:



Celà dit, pour le reste du post :


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2006)

> _« *En un quart de siècle, le sida a tué plus de 25 millions de personnes.* Et  continue. Plus qu'une pandémie : une "forme incubée de mondialisation",  comme le dit Daniel Defert dans la postface. Il y a, certes, de quoi désespérer.  Mais aussi des raisons, même déraisonnables, de montrer toutes les casemates qui  ont été construites pour faire face, et les "__chaînes humaines" de  solidarité qui se sont bâties dans la lutte. C'est ce que fait ici, à partir  d'une douzaine d'entretiens menés avec les acteurs de ce combat, Éric Favereau.  »
> *LIBÉRATION*_






			
				Quatrième de couverture a dit:
			
		

> _*Vingt-cinq ans de sida*. Peut-on imaginer pire anniversaire, alors qu&#8217;aucun vaccin ne se profile à l&#8217;horizon et que, chaque année, les pires prévisions se confirment ? Le sida touche aujourd&#8217;hui près de 40 millions de personnes dans le monde, et fait chaque année près de 3 millions de victimes. Depuis près de vingt-cinq ans Éric Favereau suit le sida comme journaliste à __Libération. Et __ vit au jour le jour les mystères des premiers temps, l&#8217;inquiétude qui grandit, la panique qui s&#8217;installe, puis les malades qui refusent la fatalité. Pour rendre compte de ce qui n&#8217;est pas une histoire, mais une guerre de tous les instants, une résistance contre un virus qui s&#8217;attaque au plus intime de l&#8217;individu, Éric Favereau a choisi de restituer ici la chaîne humaine qui s&#8217;est construite dans cette lutte. À partir d&#8217;une dizaine d&#8217;entretiens, ou de dialogues, réalisés tout au long de ce quart de siècle avec des acteurs clés de cette lutte (chercheurs et médecins, politiques, militants&#8230, il donne à voir tous ces gestes, anonymes ou spectaculaires, qui, à force de se répéter, ont fini par bâtir une réponse collective. Dans l&#8217;histoire de l&#8217;humanité, jamais une maladie n&#8217;avait suscité pareille riposte. Il y a des visages, il y a des moments... ahurissants. Séparés les uns des autres, ce ne seraient que miracles, jolis coups d&#8217;épée dans l&#8217;eau. Rassemblés, ils ont la force et la fragilité d&#8217;une dune._




Et je me souviens de cette année 1981 où l'on découvrait avec angoisse ces premiers cas de cette d'une "pneumonie atypique" sans savoir qu'il allait s'agir d'un virus qui allait faire partir tant des nôtres... ... et je me souviens particulièrement de ma s&#339;ur et de mes amis partis...  

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de mots pour vous dire qu'il faut faire en sorte de continuer le combat...  de rester vigilant et de garder ESpoir...  

* sans oublier...que*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'EPIDEMIE DANS LE MONDE continue...


et sans oublier aussi  AIDES 
 [/FONT]*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

1/ Je me souviens de ma première colo à 6 ans à Loctudy et de la fille qui m'a appris à faire mes noeuds de chaussure, sont nom de famille était : Jacob.

2/ Je me souviens du bruit du tisonnier dans la cuisinière à charbon.

3/ Je me souviens de la belle traction avant 15 CV de mon père qui n'en aura profité qu'un été...

4/ Je me souviens du Cinéma l'Union à Clichy (92) et d'un beau polonais avec un long manteau noir et une longue chevelure dorée que je regardais en badant du haut de mes 10 ans

5/ Je me souviens en 68, je mangeais un couscous avec un copain quand un autre est venu nous prévenir que ça bardait dans Paris ; nous sommes partis en Austin Cooper au Quartier Latin ; deux grands drapeaux rouges flottaient de chaque côté des portières....



... et je me souviens avoir lu beaucoup de souvenirs de Golf au début de ce fil en me demandant si nous ne nous étions pas croisés quelque part .... entre Levallois, Clichy ou Lorient


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous souvenez-vous ??
> 
> Sur la trame des souvenirs de Pérec, numérotés (merci Georges), glissons les nôtres du même genre...
> 
> ...




_C'est pas que je tienne spécialement à pinailler Roberto, mais il s'agit de REDA CAIRE qui est passé en attraction...._

   Cela étant, j'ai trouvé ton fil FORMIDABLE !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Me to.

Je me souviens de certaines odeurs le soir quand nous rentrions à la maison dans un pays où la nuit tombe vite et où les réverberes ne sont que des idées venus d'ailleurs. Des chants dans l'obscurité et des rires qui les accompagnaient... c'était bon


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

6/ Je me souviens de l'odeur des crêperies quand nous allions en vacances à Douarnenez avec nos parents, c'était un mélange de miel, de beurre salé et d'encaustique.... 

7/ Je me souviens de ce pilote d'Air France qui demeurait dans notre escalier    je le regardais passer ébahie, il était beau et bronzé et qu'il était beau dans cet uniforme !!! J'avais 5 ans et il s'appelait Monsieur Marchand !

8/ Je me souviens d'un pluto articulé qui faisait cling clong cling clong, il appartenait à mon copain André qui me le prêtait en échange de mes poupées ...

9/ Je me souviens du couinement des chaussures de mon père (celles du dimanche) quand nous remontions les 6 étages pour rentrer chez nous..

10/ Je me souviens du coffre de  mon frère qu'il fermait à clé et où il mettait mille trésors ... dont sa petite bouteille de laque Cadonet qui lui servait à faire tenir sa banane !!


.... à suivre......


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Dans la même veine, je me souviens d'une Minnie (la copine de Mickey) en contreplaqué, fabriquée par mon grand-père pour ma mère ou ma tante, qui descendait toute seule un plan incliné (tac-tac...tac, tac...) ainsi qu'un distributeur de cigarettes (également en bois) avec un soldat qui se mettait au grade-à-vous avec la clope en guise de fusil.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J
> ... Et puis je me souviens que ma grand-mère mettaient ses biscottes et nos biscuits du goûter dans des boîtes en fer qui sentaient tous les biscuits mélangés.
> :sick:




Ma grand-mère aussi mettait ses gâteaux secs dans une boîte en fer... et dans cette boiîte il y avait des macarons tout frais et moelleux .......


----------



## nicogala (24 Août 2017)

En tombant par hasard sur ce fil dans google, je me suis souvenu de... vous tous  

Quelle belle époque…


----------

